# Computer is SO slow it's IMPOSSIBLE to get anything done!!



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello,
My computer is RIDICULOUSLY slow starting up, opening programs, and using the internet. It is constantly hanging as if it was performing many other tasks at the same time. I frequently check the task manager and HP updates are usually running, but never complete, so I chose to end program and it always says its not responding. 

Other times McAfee is running updates or scanning when I choose to end program, it too, says its not responding. My old McAfee subscription expired so I installed McAfee Security Suite thru my cable company and uninstalled the old mcAfee with the uninstall tool as instructed. However, I have to turn off scans and updates from McAfee because it says I have to subscribe to get protected. Is it possible the old version wasn't removed??

Typically, I allow an hour  for the computer to start up completely and be ready to begin a task. Often my tasks are interrupted and I have to restart several times before completing.It's so frustrating! The task manager reports that my CPU usage is from 4-20% at any given time. Processes:89-91 

Recently, my HP monitor (HP f2105) is constantly on the blink. It turns off at the drop of a hat and I have to press the power button to get it back on. Other times if I leave the computer it will turn back on by itself. This continues over and over and OVER again the enitre time the computer is on. I've checked the cables and all are snug and connected. So Annoying!

Also recently, aside from freezing in the middle of a search, the internet connection is frequently lost. I have to wait sometimes HOURS before the connection is back and I never know the cause or what happened to rectify it. ????


Please help My computer is practically useless at this time.

My COMPUTER Properties:

HP Pavilion a1487c Media Center
Windows XP
Intel (R) Pentuim (R) D CPU 3.00 GHz
3.00 GHz,1.0GB of RAM


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *HP Pavilion Media Center a1487c* desktop.

You should add and save this site in your browser favorties/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

It was manufactured in March 2006, so it's a little over 6 years old.

It came with 1 GB of RAM in 1 slot and has 3 empty slots for adding more RAM.

It supports up to 4 GB of RAM, so you really should consider adding another 1 GB of RAM to it.

Websites and programs and computing functions have gotten more and more memory-hungry over the years.

----------------------------------------------------------

Here is the support site for the *HP f2105* 21" LCD monitor.

You should add and save this site in your browser favorties/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

The "Solve a problem" section may be helpful to you.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Once Cookiegal is finished with you, I'll be glad to jump in.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I tried to run DDS.scr but notepad opened and said "This program cannot be run in DOS mode."

*"Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*"

I don't know what a CD Emulation program is. How do I know if I have one?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you don't know was an emulation program is then you probably don't have one installed.

Please go to Control Panel - Folder Options - File Types tab and scroll down to TXT and click to highlight it then let me know what it says beside "Opens With" in the bottom portion of that window.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

says opens with notepad


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this instead:

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I read your instructions and when I saw the words "recovery console" I wanted to double check with you to be sure that I will not have to restore my computer (wipe it clean and reinstall software)? 

thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it's not the same thing. The Recovery Console creates an environment that allows you to access the operating system in case of a boot failure. It's always good to have it installed "just in case".


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

blessedbythree:

The recovery console isn't installed by default when Windows XP is installed in a computer, so the user has to install it so it's available if needed.

Here is a Microsoft article that you can read about the recovery console.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Here it is.......It's too long so it will be in a few posts....Can I re-enable my McAfee and other virus protection or should I wait?

ComboFix 12-07-06.02 - HP_Administrator 07/06/2012 14:38:32.2.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1022.252 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus *Disabled/Updated* {A1C4F2E0-7FDE-4917-AFAE-013EFC3EDE33}
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Disabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\docume~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\HPSU_48BitScanUpdate.log
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\windows\dasetup.log
c:\windows\system32\ps2.bat
c:\windows\system32\SET32A.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET32B.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET32D.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET3CD.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET3D0.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET3D1.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET3D2.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET46D.tmp
c:\windows\system32\SET472.tmp
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-06-06 to 2012-07-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Citrix
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Citrix
2012-06-22 00:32 . 2012-05-26 00:09 29312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\ScriptFF.dll
2012-06-07 21:13 . 2012-06-07 21:13 421200 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\msvcp100.dll
2012-06-07 21:13 . 2012-06-07 21:13 770384 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\msvcr100.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-06-23 01:52 . 2012-04-11 03:29 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-06-23 01:52 . 2011-07-07 06:40 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 22040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 329240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 219160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 210968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2005-05-26 11:16 45080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 97304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 53784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 35864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 17944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 577048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1933848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2007-06-02 04:57 17136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2006-07-07 16:17 275696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2005-05-26 11:19 214256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2012-05-31 13:22 . 2004-08-09 21:00 599040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-05-15 15:39 . 2004-08-09 21:00 832512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-05-15 13:20 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1863168 ------w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-05-04 13:16 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2148352 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 12:32 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2026496 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-02 13:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 139656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2009-04-20 17:35 78336 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1830912 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 17408 ------w- c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2009-01-14 19:11 . 2009-01-14 19:11 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\ShippingAssistant.exe
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 175104 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.LabelImport.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 880640 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingLabel.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 151552 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingCart.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 24064 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.WizardShellModule.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 14336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.UserPreferences.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 147456 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingTools.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1024000 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Layout.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 266240 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MyShipments.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MessageCenter.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1046528 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.DeviceIntegration.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 237568 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.AddressBook.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 131072 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Library.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1294336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.UI.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 53248 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Interface.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Workflow.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 176128 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Http.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 77824 ----a-w-  c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.PBK700DeviceAdapter.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 15872 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Print.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 374272 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 356352 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Repositories.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 20480 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 13312 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 2359296 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.XmlSerializers.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 1143808 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 262144 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Entities.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\PostApplicationExitActivationProcess.exe
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 98304 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Drawing.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 73728 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\Interop.WindowsInstaller.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 61440 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 11776 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Storage.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 9216 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.InsuranceCalculator.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 118784 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Avanade.Utility.ConnectionManager.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 644160 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceqp35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 343104 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceca35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 84544 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcecompact35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 65088 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceme35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 348224 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcese35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 172608 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceoledb35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148032 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceer35EN.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 95656 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 79272 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75176 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75168 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.WinForms.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 64352 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 38312  ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Iesi.Collections.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 270336 ----a-w- c:\program files\log4net.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 218536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 189856 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 161192 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148904 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Validation.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 1085440 ----a-w- c:\program files\NHibernate.dll
2008-08-12 17:26 . 2008-08-12 17:26 271440 ----a-w- c:\program files\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
2012-06-16 02:06 . 2011-06-01 04:54 85472 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-04-14 21:01 . 2011-01-25 17:57 24376 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\Scriptff.dll
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
.
.
.
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . 558635D3AF1C7546D26067D5D9B6959E . 182912 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndis.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
[-] 2007-02-09 . 05AB81909514BFD69CBB1F2C147CF6B9 . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.3081] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB930916\SP2QFE\ntfs.sys
[-] 2007-02-09 . 19A811EF5F1ED5C926A028CE107FF1AF . 574464 . . [5.1.2600.3081] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB930916$\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\NTFS.SYS
.
[7] 2004-08-09 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\null.sys
[7] 2004-08-09 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
.
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3GDR\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 2A5554FC5B1E04E131230E3CE035C3F9 . 360320 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 744E57C99232201AE98C49168B918F48 . 360960 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[-] 2007-10-30 . 90CAFF4B094573449A0872A0F919B178 . 360064 . . [5.1.2600.3244] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\tcpip.sys
[-] 2007-10-30 . 64798ECFA43D78C7178375FCDD16D8C8 . 360832 . . [5.1.2600.3244] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB941644\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[-] 2006-04-20 . B2220C618B42A2212A59D91EBD6FC4B4 . 360576 . . [5.1.2600.2892] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB917953\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[-] 2006-04-20 . 1DBF125862891817F374F407626967F4 . 359808 . . [5.1.2600.2892] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB941644$\tcpip.sys
[-] 2005-03-14 . 6129E70F3D2F1E60860C930EBEAF92C2 . 359936 . . [5.1.2600.2631] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB893066\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[-] 2005-03-14 . 0E66B538096A6529D1AC66E78EB0D5C8 . 359808 . . [5.1.2600.2631] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB917953$\tcpip.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . 9F4B36614A0FC234525BA224957DE55C . 359040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB893066$\tcpip.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . E3CFCCDDA4EDD1D0DC9168B2E18F27B8 . 77312 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\browser.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 84885F9B82F4D55C6146EBF6065D75D2 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lsass.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
[-] 2005-08-22 . 36739B39267914BA69AD0610A0299732 . 197632 . . [5.1.2600.2743] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netman.dll
[-] 2005-08-22 . 3516D8A18B36784B1005B950B84232E1 . 197632 . . [5.1.2600.2743] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB905414\SP2QFE\netman.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . DAB9E6C7105D2EF49876FE92C524F565 . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB905414$\netman.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 1280A158C722FA95A80FB7AEBE78FA7D . 792064 . . [2001.12.4414.700] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comres.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 1280A158C722FA95A80FB7AEBE78FA7D . 792064 . . [2001.12.4414.700] . . c:\windows\system32\comres.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 21:00 . 6728270CB7DBB776ED086F5AC4C82310 . 792064 . . [2001.12.4414.258] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comres.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 2C69EC7E5A311334D10DD95F338FCCEA . 382464 . . [6.6.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qmgr.dll
.
[7] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
[7] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
[7] 2009-02-09 . 9222562D44021B988B9F9F62207FB6F2 . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956572\SP3QFE\rpcss.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\rpcss.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 . CE94A2BD25E3E9F4D46A7373FF455C6D . 397824 . . [5.1.2600.2726] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rpcss.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 . C369DF215D352B6F3A0B8C3469AA34F8 . 398336 . . [5.1.2600.2726] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB902400\SP2QFE\rpcss.dll
[-] 2005-04-28 . DA383FB39A6F1C445F3AFC94B3EB1248 . 396288 . . [5.1.2600.2665] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB894391\SP2QFE\rpcss.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 5C83A4408604F737717AB96371201680 . 395776 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB902400$\rpcss.dll
.
[7] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\services.exe
[7] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[7] 2009-02-06 . 020CEAAEDC8EB655B6506B8C70D53BB6 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956572\SP3QFE\services.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\services.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . C6CE6EEC82F187615D1002BB3BB50ED4 . 108032 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\services.exe
.
[7] 2010-08-17 . 258DD5D4283FD9F9A7166BE9AE45CE73 . 58880 . . [5.1.2600.6024] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\SP3QFE\spoolsv.exe
[7] 2010-08-17 . 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F . 58880 . . [5.1.2600.6024] . . c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
[7] 2010-08-17 . 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F . 58880 . . [5.1.2600.6024] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\spoolsv.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2347290$\spoolsv.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2005-06-11 . AD3D9D191AEA7B5445FE1D82FFBB4788 . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.2696] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB896423\SP2QFE\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2005-06-10 . DA81EC57ACD4CDC3D4C51CF3D409AF9F . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.2696] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 7435B108B935E42EA92CA94F59C8E717 . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB896423$\spoolsv.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 01C3346C241652F43AED8E2149881BFE . 502272 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winlogon.exe
.
[7] 2012-06-02 . 2E0B0A051FFAA86E358465BB0880D453 . 53784 . . [7.6.7600.256] . . c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
[7] 2012-06-02 . 2E0B0A051FFAA86E358465BB0880D453 . 53784 . . [7.6.7600.256] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . ED7262E52C31CF1625B65039102BC16C . 111104 . . [5.4.3790.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauclt.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 . 75264 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsec.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 . 75264 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . 64537AA5C003A6AFEEE1DF819062D0D1 . 74752 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsec.sys
.
[7] 2010-08-23 . 93AFB83FBC1F9443CAC722FCA63D73BF . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
[7] 2010-08-23 . 93AFB83FBC1F9443CAC722FCA63D73BF . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[7] 2010-08-23 . 736B12B725AEB2B07F0241A9F680CB10 . 1054208 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . BD38D1EBE24A46BD3EDA059560AFBA12 . 1054208 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296011$\comctl32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
[-] 2006-08-25 . B0124CB21D28B1C9F678B566B6B57D92 . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comctl32.dll
[-] 2006-08-25 . C4E80875C1CF1222FC5EFD0314AE5C01 . 1054208 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll
[7] 2004-08-10 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_1382d70a\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 5AF68A5E44734A082442668E9C787743 . 1050624 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . A77DFB85FAEE49D66C74DA6024EBC69B . 611328 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923191$\comctl32.dll
[7] 2004-08-09 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\6000\MSFT\WINDOWS\COMMON\CONTROLS\COMCTL32.DLL
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 10654F9DDCEA9C46CFB77554231BE73B . 60416 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptsvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-07-07 20:32 . 60D1A6342238378BFB7545C81EE3606C . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.320] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\es.dll
[7] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB950974\SP3GDR\es.dll
[7] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\es.dll
[7] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
[7] 2008-07-07 20:23 . F17F6226BDC0CD5F0BEF0DAF84D29BEC . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB950974\SP3QFE\es.dll
[7] 2008-07-07 20:06 . A4AB3DCA4A383F0DF4988ABDEB84F9A4 . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.320] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB950974\SP2QFE\es.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974$\es.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 04:39 . 34BBD9ACC1538818F2C878898C64E793 . 243200 . . [2001.12.4414.308] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974_0$\es.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 04:20 . 95F5FEA4C6DE2C3F28784D0DCC8F0DD3 . 243200 . . [2001.12.4414.308] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB902400\SP2QFE\es.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 21:00 . ACD36A2DD7D1E9D8A060AA651DC07E63 . 243200 . . [2001.12.4414.258] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB902400$\es.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 87CA7CE6469577F059297B9D6556D66D . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imm32.dll
.
[7] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
[7] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[7] 2009-03-21 . DA11D9D6ECBDF0F93436A4B7C13F7BEC . 991744 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB959426\SP3QFE\kernel32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426$\kernel32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
[-] 2007-04-16 . 09F7CB3687F86EDAA4CA081F7AB66C03 . 986112 . . [5.1.2600.3119] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB935839\SP2QFE\kernel32.dll
[-] 2007-04-16 . A01F9CA902A88F7CED06884174D6419D . 984576 . . [5.1.2600.3119] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kernel32.dll
[-] 2006-07-05 . 0FDD84928A5DDE2510761B7EC76CCEC9 . 985088 . . [5.1.2600.2945] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB917422\SP2QFE\kernel32.dll
[-] 2006-07-05 . D8DB5397DE07577C1CB50BA6D23B3AD4 . 984064 . . [5.1.2600.2945] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB935839$\kernel32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 888190E31455FAD793312F8D087146EB . 983552 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB917422$\kernel32.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2005-09-01 . 648BF0B4DDE4F7A1156DAE7174D36EFA . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.2751] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB900725\SP2QFE\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2005-09-01 . A1A688EE56CF3BBD24EDEB815D48E9BA . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.2751] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . C2BBD044C741EA4292016C36F718D2E4 . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB900725$\linkinfo.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 74D66B3DE265E8789153414E75175F26 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lpk.dll
.
[7] 2012-04-23 . 5EBAE291AA1351E68855E23E7A3C3DB8 . 3618816 . . [7.00.6000.17110] . . c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
[7] 2012-04-23 . 5EBAE291AA1351E68855E23E7A3C3DB8 . 3618816 . . [7.00.6000.17110] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . D7075E95AA599EE77B7A89D39296BD3D . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.2600.5512_x-ww_3fd60d63\msvcrt.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
[7] 2004-08-10 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.0.0_x-ww_2726e76a\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 98EC447E00229AFD88D5161A25D065DA . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.2600.2180_x-ww_b2505ed9\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . B0FEFA816D61EC66AA765DDF534EAB5E . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcrt.dll
[7] 2004-08-09 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\7000\MSFT\WINDOWS\MSWINCRT\MSVCRT.DLL
.
[7] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3GDR\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . FCEE5FCB99F7C724593365C706D28388 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . FCEE5FCB99F7C724593365C706D28388 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3QFE\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . 097722F235A1FB698BF9234E01B52637 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . 1DFCA7713EA5A70D5D93B436AEA0317A . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP2QFE\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-06-20 . 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\mswsock.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 4E74AF063C3271FBEA20DD940CFD1184 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\mswsock.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 96353FCECBA774BB8DA74A1C6507015A . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netlogon.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 1B5F6923ABB450692E9FE0672C897AED . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\powrprof.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 0F78E27F563F2AAF74B91A49E2ABF19A . 180224 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scecli.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . E8A12A12EA9088B4327D49EDCA3ADD3E . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 8F078AE4ED187AAABC0A305146DE6716 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\svchost.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2005-07-08 . 1418A3A6E76E5A2E3F5E43866E793A8B . 249344 . . [5.1.2600.2716] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB893756\SP2QFE\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2005-07-08 . FB78839B36025AA286A51289ED28B73E . 249344 . . [5.1.2600.2716] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . EB4A4187D74A8EFDCBEA3EA2CB1BDFBD . 246272 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB893756$\tapisrv.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
[-] 2007-03-08 . 7AA4F6C00405DFC4B70ED4214E7D687B . 578048 . . [5.1.2600.3099] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB925902\SP2QFE\user32.dll
[-] 2007-03-08 . B409909F6E2E8A7067076ED748ABF1E7 . 577536 . . [5.1.2600.3099] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\user32.dll
[-] 2005-03-02 . 1800F293BCCC8EDE8A70E12B88D80036 . 577024 . . [5.1.2600.2622] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB890859\SP2QFE\user32.dll
[-] 2005-03-02 . DE2DB164BBB35DB061AF0997E4499054 . 577024 . . [5.1.2600.2622] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB925902$\user32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . C72661F8552ACE7C5C85E16A3CF505C4 . 577024 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB890859$\user32.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\userinit.exe
.
[7] 2012-05-15 . 4728B67CC9190C8F46500A9DF97F1490 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17111] . . c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
[7] 2012-05-15 . 4728B67CC9190C8F46500A9DF97F1490 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17111] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[7] 2012-05-15 . 30EC18A4F840E14B3753CDBEC6DA4178 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21313] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2699988-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2012-03-01 . 64180153EB892153B14FE5F56F68FA3A . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17109] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2012-03-01 . 250D98BE880626148704345445EA272D . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21311] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-12-19 . 3C28461660BAB5449F267D5E9C4E13CF . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17108] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-12-19 . 79F234876B53CFE10BFC4A40681399C9 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21310] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-10-31 . 5762E2F5C7B081F4251F92A5DF99FCCC . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17106] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-10-31 . 4A23B5E3B92F5C54D3A04EA86FF9DC00 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21308] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-08-17 . 3688E2BBE543CC753809E462C3553188 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17103] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-08-17 . 6E388A1A8AA9EF62E6252530549940C1 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21306] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-06-21 . 13BE7B324311D060BE983F50CD957D81 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17099] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-06-21 . 5F70C2D11D088E160EB6F4A5562CDE95 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21302] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-04-25 . 791F5A173DA00D2BB6959EE18A140AD2 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17098] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-04-25 . 72942C4583A65E93FB21CA4F5D0A54C7 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21300] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-02-17 . 2F7A5408260CD0D3D2E916F811E166F5 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17096] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2011-02-17 . 25FF5FFE129621CD879F9DB3B308D42C . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21298] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-12-20 . 9C444BC487BBC30773C67F17F1108ABB . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21297] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-12-20 . 69AC2C73642C3FADED461CA1A069FCF7 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17095] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-11-06 . 67CD1C036ECC93B1B45B07A4AFDA1D96 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17093] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-11-06 . F4310169BC5EE25617301E8E78FE5C84 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21295] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-09-09 . 22B3D4A94B1E3CFCD4A6378069F5E585 . 832512 . . [7.00.6000.17091] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-09-09 . 032F0278A8E39AA3F72FD795F5A83A23 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21293] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[7] 2010-06-24 . 2E5F7848F3FEECC1F3915A64C0AD0FA8 . 841216 . . [7.00.6000.21283] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 2ED0B7F12A60F90092081C50FA0EC2B2 . 82944 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ws2_32.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9789E95E1D88EEB4B922BF3EA7779C28 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2help.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9789E95E1D88EEB4B922BF3EA7779C28 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 9BEACB911CA61E5881102188AB7FB431 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ws2help.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\explorer.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[-] 2007-06-13 . 7712DF0CDDE3A5AC89843E61CD5B3658 . 1033216 . . [6.00.2900.3156] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938828\SP2QFE\explorer.exe
[-] 2007-06-13 . 97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 . 1033216 . . [6.00.2900.3156] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\explorer.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 . 1032192 . . [6.00.2900.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB938828$\explorer.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB . 146432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\regedit.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB . 146432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regedit.exe
[-] 2004-08-10 . 783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D . 146432 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regedit.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D . 146432 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\REGEDIT.EXE
.
[7] 2011-11-01 . 6BAD1BED9872E62049E487FB91AE2F3A . 1288704 . . [5.1.2600.6168] . . c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
[7] 2011-11-01 . 6BAD1BED9872E62049E487FB91AE2F3A . 1288704 . . [5.1.2600.6168] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ole32.dll
[7] 2011-11-01 . 7D9DDE1AB4B00DDB173F5A16E9206517 . 1289216 . . [5.1.2600.6168] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\SP3QFE\ole32.dll
[7] 2010-07-16 . 7A6A7900B5E322763430BA6FD9A31224 . 1288192 . . [5.1.2600.6010] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2624667$\ole32.dll
[7] 2010-07-16 . 8D51FB47062F2A1A9EFECCEF338A4C46 . 1289216 . . [5.1.2600.6010] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\SP3QFE\ole32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . ECCE74BC6168375016450A86A164D976 . 1287168 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979687$\ole32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . ECCE74BC6168375016450A86A164D976 . 1287168 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ole32.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 . A2F755E237FA2CDD748A80BFBE6657F3 . 1285632 . . [5.1.2600.2726] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB902400\SP2QFE\ole32.dll
[-] 2005-07-26 . AB8231D13692AC5088EB9C226B0C0576 . 1285120 . . [5.1.2600.2726] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ole32.dll
[-] 2005-04-28 . 7440D29F257B7E44329343F944F2142C . 1286144 . . [5.1.2600.2665] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB894391\SP2QFE\ole32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 4FE9D9FA62D020E35E0AC6D1AEEB96F0 . 1281536 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB902400$\ole32.dll
.
[7] 2010-04-16 . 9E03DC5AB51CFD0190541CE2038D819D . 406016 . . [1.0420.2600.5969] . . c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
[7] 2010-04-16 . 9E03DC5AB51CFD0190541CE2038D819D . 406016 . . [1.0420.2600.5969] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usp10.dll
[7] 2010-04-16 . F8894BCC961D461674002B4BAE7AECC1 . 406016 . . [1.0420.2600.5969] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\SP3QFE\usp10.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 7D7D8501F3CB45D0408CDEFA08CDAEFF . 406016 . . [1.0420.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981322$\usp10.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 7D7D8501F3CB45D0408CDEFA08CDAEFF . 406016 . . [1.0420.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usp10.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 2EB58F9DCD6AB320B46744A4EA48B2D2 . 406528 . . [1.0420.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usp10.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9B9F1C38D559047B8AC0DBA2D5FEBDE9 . 4096 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ksuser.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9B9F1C38D559047B8AC0DBA2D5FEBDE9 . 4096 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ksuser.dll
[7] 2004-08-04 . CBCD254547689BFF80C9F547B20911E9 . 4096 . . [5.3.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ksuser.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 24232996A38C0B0CF151C2140AE29FC8 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ctfmon.exe
.
[7] 2009-07-27 . 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5853] . . c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
[7] 2009-07-27 . 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5853] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[7] 2009-07-27 . 888CD7B39C37E13A2419BECFAAF0A28C . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5853] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\SP3QFE\shsvcs.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971029$\shsvcs.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2006-12-19 . 6815DEF9B810AEFAC107EEAF72DA6F82 . 134656 . . [6.00.2900.3051] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2006-12-19 . 53D9184A21C5CBF600D918E51EF3A7E5 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.3051] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB928255\SP2QFE\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . E7518DC542D3EBDCB80EDD98462C7821 . 134656 . . [6.00.2900.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB928255$\shsvcs.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 92BDF74F12D6CBEC43C94D4B7F804838 . 170496 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srsvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
[7] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2004-08-09 . 49911DD39E023BB6C45E4E436CFBD297 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wscntfy.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . EEF46DAB68229A14DA3D8E73C99E2959 . 129536 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xmlprov.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 82B24CB70E5944E6E34662205A2A5B78 . 55808 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\eventlog.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 30A609E00BD1D4FFC49D6B5A432BE7F2 . 1580544 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfcfiles.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 . 75264 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsec.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 . 75264 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . 64537AA5C003A6AFEEE1DF819062D0D1 . 74752 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsec.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 3151427DB7D87107D1C5BE58FAC53960 . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regsvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 92360854316611F6CC471612213C3D92 . 190976 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\schedsvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 4B8D61792F7175BED48859CC18CE4E38 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssdpsrv.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
[-] 2005-03-10 . C29A5286E64D97385178452D5F307B98 . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.2627] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\termsrv.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3CB32D3B8CBE79899D63280BB7A83CD9 . 344064 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hnetcfg.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3CB32D3B8CBE79899D63280BB7A83CD9 . 344064 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 765B30C776A1780B46B479FE614F707C . 344064 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hnetcfg.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\appmgmts.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 9C3C12975C97119412802B181FBEEFFE . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\appmgmts.dll
.
[7] 2004-08-09 . 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 . 11648 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
[-] 2006-02-15 00:30 . 1EE7B434BA961EF845DE136224C30FEC . 142464 . . [5.1.2601.2180] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB900485\SP2QFE\aec.sys
[-] 2006-02-15 00:22 . 1EE7B434BA961EF845DE136224C30FEC . 142464 . . [5.1.2601.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aec.sys
[7] 2004-08-04 06:39 . 841F385C6CFAF66B58FBD898722BB4F0 . 142464 . . [5.1.2601.2078] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB900485$\aec.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
.
[7] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2004-08-09 . 4448006B6BC60E6C027932CFC38D6855 . 29056 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ip6fw.sys
.
[7] 2010-09-18 07:18 . 842900DEDBC8E3E8DBCCCB298FD88F65 . 953856 . . [4.1.6151] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\SP3QFE\mfc40u.dll
[7] 2010-09-18 06:53 . E76A5C202E68AF5A322D16B5A78F48B9 . 953856 . . [4.1.6151] . . c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
[7] 2010-09-18 06:53 . E76A5C202E68AF5A322D16B5A78F48B9 . 953856 . . [4.1.6151] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\mfc40u.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2006-11-01 19:17 . 925F8B61ED301A317BA850EBEECBDAA0 . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 21:00 . DDF8D47ACF8FC3FE5F7F2B95C4D4D136 . 924432 . . [4.1.6140] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB924667$\mfc40u.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 95FD808E4AC22ABA025A7B3EAC0375D2 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgsvc.dll
.
[7] 2006-10-19 04:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
[7] 2006-10-19 04:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[7] 2005-08-04 02:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\mspmsnsv.dll
[7] 2005-08-04 02:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\MsPMSNSv.dll
[7] 2004-08-09 21:00 . 6EAA72FD9EF993EC1FA9A06DE65105DA . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.3646] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\MsPMSNSv.dll
.
[7] 2012-05-04 . 8E99A0CE02C1BEDA6C0935A4DDE9CEAA . 2069120 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2707511\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . 5DD80D56AF1CEFBFF4F25951069B55BB . 2069120 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . 87763BB6C95901818050E52C378C9E15 . 2026496 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . 5DD80D56AF1CEFBFF4F25951069B55BB . 2069120 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2012-04-11 . 063A0F8A90D8E2B802E5243FE9AABCF3 . 2069120 . . [5.1.2600.6206] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2012-04-11 . 61CCE48F7BD00E0E4D5CDE206F2DDC1B . 2026496 . . [5.1.2600.6206] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2707511$\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2011-10-25 . DB19FFF0C805664CB95062C027B11FE9 . 2069376 . . [5.1.2600.6165] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2011-10-25 . 36CAC3C8C4C10F4E21BFEABBFE7ACFFC . 2027008 . . [5.1.2600.6165] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-12-10 . F67CD97282E0ABFAF91A9A1359B16F2D . 2069376 . . [5.1.2600.6055] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-12-09 . 9ED77E2307F6EC6F174C063C15AA3B8C . 2027008 . . [5.1.2600.6055] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-04-28 . 756362706DE8BC92F11E197C98A73844 . 2066944 . . [5.1.2600.5973] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-04-27 . 49E936E1398D1A536E84CD5D068F0F09 . 2024448 . . [5.1.2600.5973] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-02-16 . E8B8801DE921912EBDEEFC76662F7EAD . 2024448 . . [5.1.2600.5938] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\ntkrnlpa.exe
[7] 2010-02-16 . DED8B5A89B085284634502E9D75AC78C . 2066944 . . [5.1.2600.5938] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 21:00 . B62F29C00AC55A761B2E45877D85EA0F . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmssvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
[-] 2007-02-05 . 36ACA6CDC19C95FF468A1426EB7F32F0 . 185344 . . [5.1.2600.3077] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB931261\SP2QFE\upnphost.dll
[-] 2007-02-05 . ACA5D98663D879C6BAAFCEA7E2F1B710 . 185344 . . [5.1.2600.3077] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\upnphost.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 0546477BDE979E33294FE97F6B3DE84A . 185344 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB931261$\upnphost.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 55E148C01296696588EAFA425782C3E8 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsound.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0607CBC6FA20114CB491EFE4B2F9EFAD . 1689088 . . [5.03.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d9.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 0607CBC6FA20114CB491EFE4B2F9EFAD . 1689088 . . [5.03.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . D67BDBBDA86CC9AEEBBAF3217C1717D8 . 1689088 . . [5.03.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3d9.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . A340CD71EB535A3DD751B5F28723E50C . 279552 . . [5.03.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddraw.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . A340CD71EB535A3DD751B5F28723E50C . 279552 . . [5.03.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ddraw.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 7ED462F353B3D915A418A689FA881F96 . 266240 . . [5.03.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ddraw.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 5652F6CE1D9E9D8068B9D29BC21B5409 . 84992 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\olepro32.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 5652F6CE1D9E9D8068B9D29BC21B5409 . 84992 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\olepro32.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 21:00 . B48D3193DD1474DCBCC32BF4779AC698 . 83456 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\olepro32.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . DBE2B62353660ECCA0D75EA307A717E9 . 39936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfctrs.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . DBE2B62353660ECCA0D75EA307A717E9 . 39936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\perfctrs.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 96492C721C6EA517E2BFD5381FEF55E3 . 39936 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfctrs.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . C7CE131408739B0B3A318BE2D0032719 . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\version.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . C7CE131408739B0B3A318BE2D0032719 . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\version.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . D38408967BE738D0C1B47005BCE8CEEB . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\version.dll
.
[7] 2012-04-22 . 0A39EEAD063CCDFF36AC9F0B8F800956 . 634488 . . [7.00.6000.17110] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iexplore.exe
[7] 2012-04-22 . CE2379FC341C65CAD88FF8264A791AB5 . 634488 . . [7.00.6000.21312] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2699988-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2012-02-29 . 50BA6A230D743A4D33BFFA2FA1113055 . 634680 . . [7.00.6000.17109] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2012-02-29 . DF642AABFDACE36E3B4329091A07DE87 . 634680 . . [7.00.6000.21311] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-12-16 . 1C206B8FEEC6882B7F7F479E95D2BDD9 . 634680 . . [7.00.6000.17108] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-12-16 . DB9D9A73FACB0B11992201D670D73E16 . 634680 . . [7.00.6000.21310] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-10-31 . 2E34CF22B5862AB02786F0819B9FD819 . 634504 . . [7.00.6000.17106] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-10-31 . 1C5DA2D9EA2A59D0D5C116FA3A5A21AA . 634504 . . [7.00.6000.21308] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-08-17 . 6A1D755C68C10863C598C78A597FA7C3 . 634632 . . [7.00.6000.17103] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-08-17 . CB0AFAF9E5C5FE70EC7087E71275DD33 . 634632 . . [7.00.6000.21306] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-06-20 . 993F33696EF219C306BF9BBA34D85073 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.17099] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-06-20 . DE0F15DD275A36C3E67DC1E36F958F3A . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.21302] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-04-21 . B6E13F9C120C776A89D783E26D6C15C5 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.17098] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-04-21 . 3E23DBEBE1020D52C63235E4189FAC03 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.21300] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-02-14 . E4A798DFDE7FE6E79F23548F0EF0F844 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.17096] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2011-02-14 . E3CC8CCF21BFDC954255BB17083FB9F0 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.21298] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
[7] 2010-12-20 . 091D358EFC9D22901BD879EF37F0DAC4 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.17095] . . c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\iexplore.exe
[7] 2010-12-20 . B74CBEBA34E3CAA2CCACC87FEE8A16C0 . 634648 . . [7.00.6000.21297] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
.
.
[7] 2012-05-04 . 099A0F80A563EBE935F4A9750F96C219 . 2192640 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2707511\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . AC4B3C4A6DC31867034C66663B9B8A38 . 2148352 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . DDF0CB8CD3C6007CDF4AD8F0409ED930 . 2192640 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2012-05-04 . DDF0CB8CD3C6007CDF4AD8F0409ED930 . 2192640 . . [5.1.2600.6223] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2012-04-11 . 8D061BB825BC606C2B1C6F7452D1BAAA . 2192640 . . [5.1.2600.6206] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2012-04-11 . A144D60B35E6DD14CCB9649B5E0D1092 . 2148352 . . [5.1.2600.6206] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2707511$\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2011-10-25 . 3B663B9B193D7E1DE39A466020F1FD91 . 2148864 . . [5.1.2600.6165] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2011-10-25 . F512C662874D7545E5BD8005E6800A44 . 2192768 . . [5.1.2600.6165] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2010-12-09 . A531BBD3DE13121C1380ED7DC99082DB . 2192768 . . [5.1.2600.6055] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2010-12-09 . 60E16152D847D7A7B7D3DA4C4B8E2120 . 2148864 . . [5.1.2600.6055] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2010-04-27 . 466A3E1239F4A9428797730E81A7A865 . 2146304 . . [5.1.2600.5973] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntoskrnl.exe
[7] 2010-04-27 . A2ABBEC40CDB57454645D06B7EBD22F5 . 2190080 . . [5.1.2600.5973] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 92BDF74F12D6CBEC43C94D4B7F804838 . 170496 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srsvc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F . 175104 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w32time.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F . 175104 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\w32time.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 2B281958F5D0CF99ED626E3EF39D5C8D . 174592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\w32time.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 . 333824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiaservc.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 . 333824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
[-] 2006-12-19 . D9F097AA3B97034D3358A01B43E635B2 . 333824 . . [5.1.2600.3051] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB927802\SP2QFE\wiaservc.dll
[-] 2006-12-19 . B6763F8534AC547CF1AF98AFDFF2EDC8 . 333824 . . [5.1.2600.3051] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiaservc.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . D9F6C4F6B1E188ADAFC42B561D9BC2E6 . 333312 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB927802$\wiaservc.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5C12660A97822F6E61576943B49AAAD6 . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\midimap.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 5C12660A97822F6E61576943B49AAAD6 . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 3B4702155BB2AE9DC00C06A68834BDFA . 18944 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\midimap.dll
.
[7] 2008-04-14 . 6F9BEF24C578D5D6740E080BEDD6A448 . 7680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasadhlp.dll
[7] 2008-04-14 . 6F9BEF24C578D5D6740E080BEDD6A448 . 7680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
[-] 2006-06-26 . B5D08C96B2DADAF5171FB69E341B272B . 7680 . . [5.1.2600.2938] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB920683\SP2QFE\rasadhlp.dll
[-] 2006-06-26 . 5F098BD2AE6B03044B085DECFFDF91EC . 8192 . . [5.1.2600.2938] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasadhlp.dll
[-] 2004-08-09 . 4CAEC028C1E21C75E17877D4522D3DB4 . 8192 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB920683$\rasadhlp.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_01.11.16 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 51024 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.OpenMP_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_4ddc769f\vcomp90.dll
+ 2007-11-07 08:19 . 2007-11-07 08:19 54272 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.OpenMP_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.21022.8_x-ww_ecc42bd1\vcomp90.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 59728 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90rus.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 42832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90kor.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 43344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90jpn.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 61264 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90ita.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 62800 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90fra.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 61776 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90esp.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 61776 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90esn.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 53584 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90enu.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 63312 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90deu.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 36688 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90cht.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 35664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\mfc90chs.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 62976 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90rus.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 46080 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90kor.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 46592 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90jpn.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 64512 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90ita.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 66048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90fra.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 65024 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90esp.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 65024 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90esn.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 56832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90enu.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 66560 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90deu.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 39936 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90cht.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 38912 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_b0db7d03\mfc90chs.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90kor.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 49664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90jpn.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90ita.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 62976 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90fra.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90esp.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90esn.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 56832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90enu.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 63488 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90deu.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 44544 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90cht.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 44032 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_b29f1338\mfc90chs.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_028bc148\mfcm90u.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_028bc148\mfcm90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 13:07 . 2008-07-29 13:07 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_405b0943\mfcm90u.dll
+ 2008-07-29 13:07 . 2008-07-29 13:07 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_405b0943\mfcm90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 08:51 . 2008-04-11 08:51 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_421e9f78\mfcm90u.dll
+ 2008-04-11 08:51 . 2008-04-11 08:51 59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_421e9f78\mfcm90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 13:07 . 2008-07-29 13:07 80896 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugMFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_c94a3a24\mfcm90ud.dll
+ 2008-07-29 13:07 . 2008-07-29 13:07 80896 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugMFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_c94a3a24\mfcm90d.dll
+ 2011-05-14 04:17 . 2011-05-14 04:17 65536 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.OpenMP_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_452bf920\vcomp.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:54 . 2009-07-12 03:54 65536 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.OpenMP_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e79c4723\vcomp.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80KOR.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80JPN.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80ITA.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80FRA.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80ESP.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 57344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80ENU.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 65536 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80DEU.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 45056 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80CHT.dll
+ 2011-05-14 03:45 . 2011-05-14 03:45 40960 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_6a5bb789\mfc80CHS.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80KOR.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80JPN.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80ITA.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80FRA.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80ESP.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 57344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80ENU.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 65536 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80DEU.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 45056 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80CHT.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 40960 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_3415f6d0\mfc80CHS.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80KOR.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80JPN.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80ITA.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80FRA.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 61440 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80ESP.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 57344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80ENU.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 65536 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80DEU.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 45056 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80CHT.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:32 . 2009-07-12 03:32 40960 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\mfc80CHS.dll
+ 2011-05-14 09:06 . 2011-05-14 09:06 57856 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_150c9e8b\mfcm80u.dll
+ 2011-05-14 09:23 . 2011-05-14 09:23 69632 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_150c9e8b\mfcm80.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 57344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_dec6ddd2\mfcm80u.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 69632 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_dec6ddd2\mfcm80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 08:07 . 2009-07-12 08:07 57856 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_b77cec8e\mfcm80u.dll
+ 2009-07-12 08:19 . 2009-07-12 08:19 69632 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_b77cec8e\mfcm80.dll
+ 2011-05-14 02:37 . 2011-05-14 02:37 97280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_a4c618fa\ATL80.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 95744 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_6e805841\ATL80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 02:41 . 2009-07-12 02:41 97280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_473666fd\ATL80.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45416 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update_540d4816ead86321_3.1.31.0_x-ww_46ee423f\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update.exe
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 45928 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update_3ff6b78e2989595a_4.0.66.0_x-ww_d938aa2c\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update.exe
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 40808 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv4_3ff6b78e2989595a_4.0.66.0_x-ww_7acf93b2\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv4.exe
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 40296 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv2_540d4816ead86321_3.1.31.0_x-ww_8b778a47\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv2.exe
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 49152 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90kor.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 49664 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90jpn.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90ita.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 62976 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90fra.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90esp.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 61952 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90esn.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 56832 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90enu.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 63488 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90deu.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 44544 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90cht.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 44032 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_e4a8f918\mfc90chs.dll
+ 2008-04-11 06:32 . 2008-04-11 06:32 67072 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_74288558\mfcm90u.dll
+ 2008-04-11 06:32 . 2008-04-11 06:32 67072 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_74288558\mfcm90.dll
+ 2012-07-06 22:29 . 2012-07-06 22:29 16384 c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_f38.dat
+ 2012-07-06 22:26 . 2012-07-06 22:26 16384 c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_748.dat
+ 2012-07-06 22:26 . 2012-07-06 22:26 16384 c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_368.dat
+ 2011-07-29 16:40 . 1999-06-17 10:30 12800 c:\windows\system32\WING32.DLL
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-06-25 08:25 54272 c:\windows\system32\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 51024 c:\windows\system32\vcomp100.dll
+ 2007-01-29 08:58 . 2011-11-08 13:46 46080 c:\windows\system32\tzchange.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-06-12 12:31 80896 c:\windows\system32\tlntsess.exe
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2009-06-12 12:31 76288 c:\windows\system32\telnet.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 75776 c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-21 05:38 75776 c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-08-27 05:57 99840 c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2006-10-27 02:56 33104 c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86\msonpppr.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:51 . 2009-02-27 10:42 66440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\msonpui.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:51 . 2009-02-27 10:42 66440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\msonpui.dll
+ 2012-06-21 21:07 . 2012-06-02 22:19 45080 c:\windows\system32\SoftwareDistribution\Setup\ServiceStartup\wups2.dll\7.6.7600.256\wups2.dll
+ 2009-10-07 15:47 . 2009-08-07 02:24 44768 c:\windows\system32\SoftwareDistribution\Setup\ServiceStartup\wups2.dll\7.4.7600.226\wups2.dll
+ 2012-06-21 21:07 . 2012-06-02 22:19 35864 c:\windows\system32\SoftwareDistribution\Setup\ServiceStartup\wups.dll\7.6.7600.256\wups.dll
+ 2009-10-07 15:47 . 2009-08-07 02:24 35552 c:\windows\system32\SoftwareDistribution\Setup\ServiceStartup\wups.dll\7.4.7600.226\wups.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-06-25 08:25 56832 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-02-03 19:59 56832 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2006-07-03 16:52 . 2004-10-25 13:17 90112 c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0011\DriverFiles\ps2.bat
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 79872 c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-12 13:38 79872 c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
+ 2006-03-18 15:38 . 2010-03-19 21:33 68592 c:\windows\system32\PxInsA64.exe
+ 2006-03-18 15:38 . 2010-03-19 21:32 72176 c:\windows\system32\pxhpinst.exe
+ 2006-03-18 15:38 . 2010-03-24 08:00 68080 c:\windows\system32\PxCpyA64.exe
+ 2010-03-31 07:16 . 2010-03-31 07:16 99176 c:\windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
+ 2005-08-30 21:07 . 2012-06-14 11:34 81252 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-18 12:35 60416 c:\windows\system32\packager.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-09-26 18:41 20480 c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 49488 c:\windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
+ 2009-11-06 05:17 . 2009-11-06 05:17 11600 c:\windows\system32\mui\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2009-11-27 17:11 17920 c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 28672 c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 11264 c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 11264 c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2009-02-27 10:42 31640 c:\windows\system32\msonpmon.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:01 48128 c:\windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:32 45568 c:\windows\system32\mshta.exe
+ 2007-08-14 01:36 . 2007-08-14 01:36 12288 c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 52224 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2004-08-10 04:00 19429 c:\windows\system32\MsDtc\Trace\msdtcvtr.bat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-09-04 21:03 58880 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-11-25 18:47 . 2011-11-25 18:47 95756 c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 80720 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 80208 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 60752 c:\windows\system32\mfc100rus.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 43344 c:\windows\system32\mfc100kor.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 43856 c:\windows\system32\mfc100jpn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 62288 c:\windows\system32\mfc100ita.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100fra.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 63824 c:\windows\system32\mfc100esn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 55120 c:\windows\system32\mfc100enu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100deu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100cht.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100chs.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 23040 c:\windows\system32\mciseq.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-14 14:47 23040 c:\windows\system32\mciseq.dll
+ 2008-08-20 07:14 . 2009-09-24 17:39 88589 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
+ 2012-04-23 15:57 . 2011-10-10 16:40 16432 c:\windows\system32\lsdelete.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:44 40960 c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 27648 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 48128 c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 81920 c:\windows\system32\isign32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-11-18 18:12 81920 c:\windows\system32\isign32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 92672 c:\windows\system32\inseng.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:36 36352 c:\windows\system32\imgutil.dll
+ 2006-11-07 11:26 . 2012-04-23 11:33 13824 c:\windows\system32\ieudinit.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 55296 c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 11:33 70656 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 80384 c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-06-17 14:03 80384 c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:36 . 2012-04-23 14:46 63488 c:\windows\system32\icardie.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-21 05:38 25088 c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-15 16:28 81920 c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
+ 2006-10-26 21:10 . 2006-10-26 21:10 33088 c:\windows\system32\FM20ENU.DLL
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 70472 c:\windows\system32\dxva2.dll
+ 2012-06-04 18:15 . 2012-02-15 18:01 43520 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\usbaapl_87F84F5DA3368BC69CA5BE7F6A79CAA709E36E13\usbaapl.sys
+ 2011-10-14 19:28 . 2011-05-10 15:06 18432 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\netaapl_63AA05C4700EB9CAF2D048DAC1D06D764A0D4C41\netaapl.sys
+ 2010-07-12 19:26 . 2010-07-06 17:28 64288 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\lbd_9C578CA880A99903668A8694DEFB21244E9C4C62\Lbd.sys
+ 2011-10-10 16:16 . 2011-08-18 22:25 64512 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\lbd_69523D0F7F903BDB477CD80CFD35086362532B23\Lbd.sys
+ 2011-10-01 20:04 . 2009-05-18 20:17 26600 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\GEARAspiWD_3B7AACF0636A2C042EB7AD2AFF76D37B27BDD28C\x86\GEARAspiWDM.sys
+ 2011-10-01 19:56 . 2012-02-15 18:01 43520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
+ 2005-04-25 10:03 . 2010-03-19 10:00 45648 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-11-02 15:17 40960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-07-08 14:02 10496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 89792 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys
+ 2009-04-21 02:47 . 2009-09-16 17:22 40552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfesmfk.sys
+ 2009-04-21 02:42 . 2009-09-16 17:22 34248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdk.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 87656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 83856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys
+ 2009-04-21 02:47 . 2012-02-22 20:29 59456 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys
+ 2010-07-12 19:26 . 2011-08-18 22:25 64512 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2009-06-24 11:18 92928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
+ 2008-01-29 19:01 . 2009-05-18 20:17 26600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 57600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys
+ 2011-08-31 06:05 . 2011-08-31 06:05 73064 c:\windows\system32\dnssd.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-04-20 17:17 45568 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 45568 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2011-08-31 06:05 . 2011-08-31 06:05 83816 c:\windows\system32\dns-sd.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 35864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wups.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2009-06-25 08:25 54272 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-01-08 03:42 . 2010-10-11 14:59 45568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wab.exe
+ 2009-06-12 12:31 . 2009-06-12 12:31 80896 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tlntsess.exe
+ 2009-06-12 12:31 . 2009-06-12 12:31 76288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\telnet.exe
+ 2009-10-21 05:38 . 2009-10-21 05:38 75776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmfilt.dll
+ 2010-08-27 05:57 . 2010-08-27 05:57 99840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\srvsvc.dll
+ 2009-02-03 19:59 . 2009-06-25 08:25 56832 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\secur32.dll
- 2009-02-03 19:59 . 2009-02-03 19:59 56832 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\secur32.dll
+ 2009-10-12 13:38 . 2009-10-12 13:38 79872 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\raschap.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-11-18 12:35 . 2011-11-18 12:35 60416 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\packager.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-09-26 18:41 20480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
+ 2011-01-08 03:45 . 2010-11-02 15:17 40960 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
+ 2011-08-09 20:39 . 2011-07-08 14:02 10496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
+ 2009-11-27 17:11 . 2009-11-27 17:11 17920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msyuv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 28672  c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07 11264 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrle32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:01 48128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmler.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:32 45568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshta.exe
+ 2009-09-04 21:03 . 2009-09-04 21:03 58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-10-14 14:47 . 2011-10-14 14:47 23040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mciseq.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:44 40960 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\licmgr10.dll
+ 2009-06-24 11:18 . 2009-06-24 11:18 92928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ksecdd.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 27648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07 48128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2010-11-18 18:12 . 2010-11-18 18:12 81920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\isign32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 92672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\inseng.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:36 36352 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imgutil.dll
- 2007-05-08 23:06 . 2009-02-20 10:20 13824 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieudinit.exe
+ 2007-05-08 23:06 . 2012-04-23 11:33 13824 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieudinit.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 55296 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iesetup.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-04-20 17:35 . 2012-04-23 14:46 78336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieencode.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:44 69120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedw.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 11:33 70656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-10-21 05:38 . 2009-10-21 05:38 25088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\httpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:18 60416 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\hmmapi.dll
+ 2009-06-16 14:36 . 2009-10-15 16:28 81920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
+ 2009-04-20 17:17 . 2009-04-20 17:17 45568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:54 33792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\custsat.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2006-06-03 11:40 33792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\custsat.dll
+ 2009-12-14 07:08 . 2011-10-28 05:31 33280 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\csrsrv.dll
+ 2006-12-10 20:04 . 2012-04-23 14:46 17408 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\corpol.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 97304 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cdm.dll
+ 2010-01-13 14:01 . 2010-01-13 14:01 86016 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cabview.dll
+ 2009-06-10 14:13 . 2009-11-27 16:07 84992 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\avifil32.dll
+ 2009-07-17 19:01 . 2009-07-17 19:01 58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atl.dll
+ 2010-03-05 14:37 . 2010-03-05 14:37 65536 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\asycfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 71680 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\admparse.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-28 05:31 33280 c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
- 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2009-04-20 21:09 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2012-07-06 18:16 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2009-04-20 21:09 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2012-07-06 18:16 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-01-13 14:01 86016 c:\windows\system32\cabview.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 84992 c:\windows\system32\avifil32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 84992 c:\windows\system32\avifil32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-07-17 19:01 58880 c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11 58880 c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-03-05 14:37 65536 c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:39 71680 c:\windows\system32\admparse.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 67912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PenIMC.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 31576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WMINet_Utils.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 45952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Thunk.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Device.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2010-03-18 19:58 . 2010-03-18 19:58 96088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupUtility.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 78152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\Setup.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\3082\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\3076\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\2070\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\2052\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1055\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1053\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1049\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1046\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1045\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1044\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1043\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 15192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1042\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 15704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1041\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1040\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1038\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 16728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1037\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1036\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1035\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1033\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1032\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1031\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1030\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1029\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1028\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1025\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SbsNclPerf.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 58192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\regtlibv12.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 32592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\RegSvcs.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 52040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\RegAsm.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 21336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\normalization.dll
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 56656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 27984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 40784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorpe.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 20816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 36168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\jsc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 58200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\InstallUtilLib.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 27992 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\InstallUtil.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 42312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\fusion.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 11592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\dfsvc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 88904 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\dfdll.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 31048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\cvtres.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 44368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 95048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CasPol.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 29008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInUtil.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 29528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInProcess32.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 29016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInProcess.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Accessibility.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 10064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 24400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll
- 2008-07-30 02:16 . 2008-07-30 02:16 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2010-04-08 06:48 . 2010-04-08 06:48 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\sbscmp20_mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-12-25 11:49 . 2011-12-25 11:49 31504 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2009-06-25 02:56 . 2009-06-25 02:56 73728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\hotfix.exe
+ 2011-12-25 19:07 . 2011-12-25 19:07 81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:55 . 2011-12-25 06:55 77824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsn.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:58 . 2007-04-14 03:58 77824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsn.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:57 . 2007-04-14 03:57 86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorie.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:55 . 2011-12-25 06:55 86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorie.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:55 . 2011-12-25 06:55 81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\CORPerfMonExt.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:57 . 2007-04-14 03:57 81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\CORPerfMonExt.dll
+ 2011-12-25 07:49 . 2011-12-25 07:49 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2007-04-14 04:30 . 2007-04-14 04:30 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2003-02-21 03:19 . 2003-02-21 03:19 24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_filter.dll
+ 2011-12-25 07:49 . 2011-12-25 07:49 24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_filter.dll
+ 2002-01-29 00:47 . 2012-04-26 15:28 12288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\zh-CHT\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-01-29 00:47 . 2012-04-26 15:21 12288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\zh-CHS\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2004-09-30 01:11 . 2009-06-24 19:56 86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\ToGac.exe
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2010-02-10 01:22 81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Security.dll
+ 2004-10-08 00:36 . 2009-06-24 19:56 73728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\SetRegNI.exe
- 2004-08-03 21:12 . 2007-01-02 23:29 86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorld.dll
+ 2004-08-03 21:12 . 2012-01-14 00:03 86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorld.dll
- 2004-08-03 21:12 . 2007-01-02 23:29 73728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorie.dll
+ 2004-08-03 21:12 . 2012-01-14 00:03 73728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorie.dll
+ 2002-01-29 00:46 . 2012-04-26 15:27 13824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\ko\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-01-25 06:02 . 2012-04-26 15:29 24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\JA\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
- 2002-01-25 06:02 . 2002-01-25 06:02 24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\JA\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-02-18 12:30 . 2012-04-26 15:29 13312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\it\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-02-18 14:05 . 2012-04-26 15:30 13824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\fr\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-02-14 05:15 . 2012-04-26 15:21 13312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\es\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2002-02-22 21:27 . 2012-04-26 15:27 13312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\DE\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2004-08-03 21:11 . 2012-01-14 00:54 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2004-08-03 21:11 . 2008-04-13 16:10 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2002-06-21 16:31 . 2008-04-13 16:10 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2002-06-21 16:31 . 2012-01-14 00:54 32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\SharedReg12.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbscmp20_perfcounter.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbscmp20_mscorwks.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbscmp20_mscorlib.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbscmp10.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_wminet_utils.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.enterpriseservices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.configuration.install.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscorsec.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscorrc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscordbi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_microsoft.jscript.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_diasymreader.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 86864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\NETFXSBS10.exe
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 50024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 57704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.XmlSerializers\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 79208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Core\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 58728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.MajesticHtmlParser\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.MajesticHTMLParser.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 18792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 47464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin.dll
+ 2012-03-05 19:49 . 2012-03-05 19:49 18944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 45928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update.exe
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 40808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv4\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv4.exe
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 44392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.XmlSerializers\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 71016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 48128 c:\windows\Installer\e08923.msi
+ 2010-08-08 01:12 . 2010-08-08 01:12 49664 c:\windows\Installer\d4c651.msi
+ 2011-02-08 01:04 . 2011-02-08 01:04 67584 c:\windows\Installer\9513a4.msp
+ 2011-04-02 07:54 . 2011-04-02 07:54 25088 c:\windows\Installer\951386.msi
+ 2012-03-05 19:44 . 2012-03-05 19:44 27136 c:\windows\Installer\4b0db2.msi
+ 2008-07-30 04:07 . 2008-07-30 04:07 23040 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a0.msp
+ 2007-12-17 06:58 . 2007-12-17 06:58 68096 c:\windows\Installer\329ca01.msi
+ 2009-03-26 07:17 . 2009-03-26 07:17 88576 c:\windows\Installer\324e6e8.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:36 . 2006-03-18 15:36 83968 c:\windows\Installer\2f506.msi
+ 2011-07-14 23:39 . 2011-07-14 23:39 19968 c:\windows\Installer\2e24b3.msi
+ 2011-10-29 05:36 . 2011-10-29 05:36 28160 c:\windows\Installer\2c73c8e.msi
+ 2012-05-15 07:35 . 2012-05-15 07:35 18944 c:\windows\Installer\2646c8.msi
+ 2012-05-15 07:25 . 2012-05-15 07:25 92672 c:\windows\Installer\2646bb.msi
+ 2011-04-04 20:04 . 2011-04-04 20:04 73216 c:\windows\Installer\1f3ac.msi
+ 2012-03-06 02:42 . 2012-03-06 02:42 18432 c:\windows\Installer\1bdd118.msp
+ 2012-03-06 02:19 . 2012-03-06 02:19 75776 c:\windows\Installer\1b2e545.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{FE4B83DE-85CF-4DE5-90CE-A2735A0E1F21}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{FD8AE9E2-B61E-4826-9CE7-937E1E9A9EEC}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2009-11-25 20:42 . 2009-11-25 20:42 32768 c:\windows\Installer\{F662A8E6-F4DC-41A2-901E-8C11F044BDEC}\icon.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{EDB98D5A-A6FB-425C-BFB7-51A0924B762D}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{E34C6AA4-AE8E-4677-912A-92FC2E039DD9}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:32 . 2011-12-12 00:32 49152 c:\windows\Installer\{DDD62492-32A7-412B-8AF1-2CF032AD42E3}\New_Shortcut_6DB64B9A9BEB4D9E8CDEC7D0D1527938.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{DCF22E37-A8B6-4F78-9D61-3BCB5ED38A50}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{DC43FBD3-3E5D-419D-A981-519F1A3E6F53}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{D642FF8D-438D-4545-A1D5-2EDB4BCAE3BA}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:55 . 2011-05-29 00:55 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{CE54DCE1-E00A-4D91-ACB9-A2D916C24051}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:50 . 2011-05-29 00:50 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{CA3861BA-1D96-4D66-B577-318E1602C4F3}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{CA12DA1D-25DD-4495-92D5-B1DE65D43C77}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{BFE9A442-5D4B-4372-B994-FB4BCEA78662}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 87432 c:\windows\Installer\{A1B04B6B-25BB-48AD-8BD9-D31A86E89F3E}\NewShortcut2.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{A1B04B6B-25BB-48AD-8BD9-D31A86E89F3E}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{983F7145-CABF-4EDD-9F3D-E06B2F024BD3}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{938C2383-A692-4D2C-AE45-024F91EF7B1D}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{9244E956-5939-4B88-930C-0699D4AB2B95}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{8F18CFF8-8259-4148-AD00-2EE572754E92}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2010-09-10 06:40 . 2012-05-11 10:02 49152 c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2011-10-01 19:44 . 2011-10-01 19:44 27136 c:\windows\Installer\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}\AppleSoftwareUpdateIco.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:55 . 2011-05-29 00:55 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{72DB27D3-FE05-4227-AF5A-11CD101ECF09}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{68EE5C41-2F79-4F36-BE85-22A814F55AF7}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2009-04-27 18:22 . 2009-04-27 18:22 81920 c:\windows\Installer\{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}\NewShortcut3_3AA20A2C6BEF43A6A3B4F09C5D78D1D4.exe
+ 2009-04-27 18:22 . 2009-04-27 18:22 81920 c:\windows\Installer\{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}\NewShortcut2_B7AA0888E8864144BA725EAA61DC15D5.exe
+ 2009-04-27 18:22 . 2009-04-27 18:22 45056 c:\windows\Installer\{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}\NewShortcut1_68F918D3F91F411B8936985CC2BD4192.exe
+ 2009-04-27 18:22 . 2009-04-27 18:22 81920 c:\windows\Installer\{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:51 . 2011-05-29 00:51 91528 c:\windows\Installer\{62978C1C-FE2E-4A4E-851D-3EB406C9EBC2}\NewShortcut1.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:51 . 2011-05-29 00:51 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{62978C1C-FE2E-4A4E-851D-3EB406C9EBC2}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:47 . 2011-05-29 00:47 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{59123CCF-FED2-46FF-9293-D1DC80042219}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
- 2007-02-24 00:12 . 2007-02-24 00:12 40960 c:\windows\Installer\{5783F2D7-0301-0409-0002-0060B0CE6BBA}\Acad16_icon.exe
+ 2007-02-24 00:12 . 2009-11-23 22:39 40960 c:\windows\Installer\{5783F2D7-0301-0409-0002-0060B0CE6BBA}\Acad16_icon.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{54B8F4A1-02B0-4D32-8F37-925526C0EEC6}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:46 . 2011-05-29 00:46 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{48C503D7-15A0-414A-B32E-0EFFA13B68E2}\NewShortcut1_2D4561AA1380433B9EC818E5007E4288.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:46 . 2011-05-29 00:46 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{48C503D7-15A0-414A-B32E-0EFFA13B68E2}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{356658C7-8C60-4A43-AF50-75CA8E642934}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{3472C84E-2FD0-439F-B27F-C290C1E4CD8B}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{24D9A3E0-D086-4B62-AF93-63CF6B05CB48}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 58760 c:\windows\Installer\{031340C8-1733-40FE-BF52-83B599021BA9}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 17304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\ViewerPS.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 35736 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\reader_sl.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 88992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\PDFPrevHndlr.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 94608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\eula.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 49064 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\acrotextextractor.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 17824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroRd32Info.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 63912 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\acroiehelpershim.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 64928 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroIEHelper.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 63384 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\Acrofx32.dll
+ 2009-02-26 20:09 . 2009-02-26 20:09 10120 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\XLCALL32.DLL
+ 2009-02-27 01:43 . 2009-02-27 01:43 71520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\XL12CNVP.DLL
+ 2009-02-27 00:45 . 2009-02-27 00:45 20808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12EXE.EXE
+ 1999-11-25 02:40 . 1999-11-25 02:40 40960 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBAME.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 19:09 . 2009-02-26 19:09 43352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLRPC.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 22:24 . 2009-02-26 22:24 71536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ONFILTER.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 22:24 . 2009-02-26 22:24 97680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ONENOTEM.EXE
+ 1998-08-09 19:07 . 1998-08-09 19:07 86016 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSADDNDR.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 19:09 . 2009-02-26 19:09 20352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MLSHEXT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:17 . 2006-10-27 04:17 11072 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\XLCALL32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:13 . 2006-10-27 04:13 72472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\XL12CNVP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:11 . 2006-10-27 22:11 21264 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WRD12EXE.EXE
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WORDPOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 05:58 . 2006-10-27 05:58 33080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\VPREVIEW.EXE
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 12080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\VBIDEPOL.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 64288 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\VBIDEPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 76624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWSTRUCT.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 19784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWRECS.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 51008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWRECE.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 27456 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWORIENT.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 58168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWLAY32.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:05 . 2006-10-26 21:05 86840 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWCUTLIN.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 29976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\THOCRAPI.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 15672 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SMARTTAGINSTALL.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:49 . 2006-10-27 02:49 34104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SETLANG.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 55056 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SCANOST.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 76576 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\RM.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 19784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\REVERSE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 40424 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\REFIEBAR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:13 . 2006-10-27 04:13 38168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\REFEDIT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 39208 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\RECALL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:09 . 2006-10-27 03:09 48448 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PUBTRAP.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:05 . 2006-10-26 21:05 77144 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PSOM.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PPTPOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 53048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLVBA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 46864 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLRPC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 46936 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OSETUPPS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 18760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OPHPROXY.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:24 . 2006-10-27 03:24 72504 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONFILTER.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:24 . 2006-10-27 03:24 98632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONENOTEM.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 16728 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OMUOPTINPS.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 35648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OLCTLPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 23392 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OISCTRL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:11 . 2006-10-27 22:11 54680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OFFRHD.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 11544  c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OFFICEPL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 65824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\NAME.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 12104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSTAGPOL.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 20280 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSTAGPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 43832 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSSH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:26 . 2006-10-27 22:26 35152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOSTYLE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:56 . 2006-10-27 02:56 67408 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSONPUI.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:56 . 2006-10-27 02:56 32592 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSONPMON.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:52 . 2006-10-27 02:52 66368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOMSE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 67896 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOHTMED.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:01 . 2006-10-27 22:01 76088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOHEV.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:13 . 2006-10-27 04:13 26936 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOEURO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:48 . 2006-10-27 02:48 14664 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOCFU.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 19768 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSMH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:52 . 2006-10-27 02:52 48424 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSE7.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 04:18 . 2006-10-27 04:18 66880 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSAEXP30.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 21312 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MLSHEXT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 89400 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\METCONV.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:41 . 2006-10-27 04:41 66368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\INLAUNCH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 35112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESYSTEMMODE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:47 . 2006-10-27 07:47 16688 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESTDURLLAUNCHER.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 07:47 . 2006-10-27 07:47 22808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVENEW.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:47 . 2006-10-27 07:47 31016 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEMONITOR.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 07:47 . 2006-10-27 07:47 33568 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECLEAN.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 34088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEAUTOPROXY.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:47 . 2006-10-27 07:47 65824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEAUDITSERVICE.EXE
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 12096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GRAPHPOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:04 . 2006-10-26 21:04 75576 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\FORM.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:46 . 2009-08-22 20:46 12096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXCELPOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 35160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DUMPSTER.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 87344 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DLGSETP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:30 . 2006-10-27 04:30 65312 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\COLLIMP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 53576 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\AUTHZAX.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 56120 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACERCLR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 15160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEODTXT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 15160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEODPDX.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 15160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEODEXL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 15160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEODDBS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 47976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEERR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 56192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNFLT.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 04:18 . 2006-10-27 04:18 94016 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACCOLK.DLL
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-10 13:18 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-10 13:18 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-12-31 15:33 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-12-31 15:33 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-28 14:36 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-28 14:36 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-28 10:28 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-08-29 07:36 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-28 10:28 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-08-29 07:36 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 11:07 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 11:07 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-28 09:05 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-28 09:05 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2004-08-04 13:26 35328 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 10:20 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 10:20 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-02-29 12:16 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-02-29 12:16 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-16 12:22 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-16 12:22 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 20:56 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 20:56 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 12:21 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 12:21 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 11:46 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 11:46 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 12:00 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 12:00 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 11:43 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 11:43 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 12:54 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 12:54 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08  17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-03 12:24 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-03 12:24 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-08 15:57 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-08 15:57 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-23 12:06 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-23 12:06 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 12:39 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 12:39 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 37888 c:\windows\ie7\url.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:56 . 2007-08-14 01:52 66048 c:\windows\ie7\spuninst\ieResetIcons.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:55 . 2007-08-14 01:54 32960 c:\windows\ie7\spuninst\iecustom.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 39424 c:\windows\ie7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 96256 c:\windows\ie7\occache.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 56832 c:\windows\ie7\mshtmler.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 29184 c:\windows\ie7\mshta.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 22016 c:\windows\ie7\licmgr10.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 15872 c:\windows\ie7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 96256 c:\windows\ie7\inseng.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 35840 c:\windows\ie7\imgutil.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 93184 c:\windows\ie7\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 62976 c:\windows\ie7\iesetup.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 48640 c:\windows\ie7\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2006-09-13 09:10 18432 c:\windows\ie7\iedw.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 34304 c:\windows\ie7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 38912 c:\windows\ie7\hmmapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2006-09-14 08:31 55808 c:\windows\ie7\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2006-06-03 11:40 33792 c:\windows\ie7\custsat.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 35328 c:\windows\ie7\corpol.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 99840 c:\windows\ie7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 61440 c:\windows\ie7\admparse.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2004-08-09 21:00 66048 c:\windows\I386\WINNT32.MSI
+ 2009-11-27 17:11 . 2009-11-27 17:11 17920 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\msyuv.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07 48128 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2012-01-19 07:31 . 2012-01-19 07:31 31728 c:\windows\dbrmdwb.exe
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_ee378077\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:32 . 2012-06-14 10:32 90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_7c2993a6\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:25 . 2012-04-11 06:25 90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6c35f839\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 61440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\CustomMarshalers\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_315ec6c5\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_a5cca5d2\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:52 . 2012-06-14 10:52 90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_0dea1fda\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 61440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\CustomMarshalers\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_e4c51142\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 96768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\6f4a1ba24dffa86dd2a2ab8127e0b16d\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:20 . 2012-04-11 17:20 14848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\TVM\c7abce8f3e2831fc9d0a270ce3425b9c\TVM.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 14848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\TVM\bc337b376d4247fc69dfa0e1563b82b7\TVM.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\604691fa729c36593aa141b07addb1da\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\df5e961346901ef1662daac2708f3888\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 82432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\ce55cdba82e9103fc891b17d90f5a38f\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\b811cdf42feaf9a32408b03ab1c4e2d5\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:09 . 2012-03-08 17:09 11776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\cfba497fc860b32b8d895f57bf148aa7\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:02 . 2012-03-08 17:02 44544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\1f368300314889ee35325be9f80ef1c3\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 60928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationProvider\f121ccced1aa14badb316d8d9be5154d\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:43 . 2012-05-09 10:43 37888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\316e223f2ab8c69cd6a5a06de21650ec\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\7aac1fe67890463655aeeb3b8e4f2884\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:01 . 2012-06-14 12:01 36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\3b34fc2c8c94ffe21f75168980b69dfe\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 94208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\34c988dea48c291b4e648941207e83fb\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 82944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\7bb7e51275fa19f8b4894c772bdb1e10\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 47104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\f0c4a4528f130ef2ff1ae63dd7b39075\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 39424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\53931181e5a5e194da82605613cda6af\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 55296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\f2be3ad4cda6853d7959a84cec0414c5\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 65024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\8fab9cd28bbc860a34feec119512664d\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 74752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\0eac132c7c36f1c100ae23c956b379e7\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\dfsvc\d66bc03eb7eae89b4dde2d09eda1414f\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:32 . 2012-05-09 10:32 25600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\016444dfc5f7e3d11c776f2fbc7a4594\Accessibility.ni.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.RegularExpressions\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.RegularExpressions\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:20 . 2009-03-26 07:20 32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2010-06-10 05:18 32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 39624 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 10096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 10096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 12800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 12800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 72472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.DesignTime\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.DesignTime.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 39704 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 39712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ComRPCChannel\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ComRPCChannel.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 92016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 60200 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Infopath.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 39728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Vsta\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Vsta.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 43840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.FormControl\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\microsoft.office.infopath.formcontrol.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 57344 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.ExternalApi\2.1.2.4__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.ExternalApi.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 21864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.SharedUIToolkit\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.SharedUIToolkit.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 49000 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 58728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.XmlSerializers\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 79208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Core\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 58728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.MajesticHTMLParser\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.MajesticHTMLParser.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.RestServices\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.RestServices.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 53248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Repository\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Repository.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 69632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.OrchestrationUtil\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.OrchestrationUtil.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 94208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Orchestration\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Orchestration.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Installer\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Installer.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 94208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccessUtil\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccessUtil.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 53248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.ClientUtil\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.ClientUtil.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 20480 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Xml\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Xml.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 15360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.VersionManager\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.VersionManager.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 65536 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Serialization\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Logging\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Logging.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 65536 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.ExceptionHandling\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.ExceptionHandling.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 73728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Config\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Primary.Config.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 10752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.PortabilitySpecific30\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.PortabilitySpecific30.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 18792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 46952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 23912 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService\1.0.0.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 12136 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract\1.0.0.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 45416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.Update.exe
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 40296 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv2\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.ConfigUXv2.exe
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 54632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.XmlSerializers\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 70504 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Iesi.Collections\1.0.0.3__aa95f207798dfdb4\Iesi.Collections.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEHost.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEHost.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\cscompmgd\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\cscompmgd.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\cscompmgd\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\cscompmgd.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Castle.DynamicProxy\1.1.5.0__407dd0808d44fbdc\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 10240 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\BackgroundCopyManager\1.0.0.0__9e3a83f3f863854b\BackgroundCopyManager.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 10752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 10752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 72192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 72192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 69120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 69120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-05-29 00:49 . 2011-05-29 00:49 15720 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Corel.VstaMarshaler\15.1.0.588__e4835428e22ad6f9\Corel.VstaMarshaler.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Security\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2010-06-10 05:31 81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Security\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 12288 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_zh-CHT_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 12288 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_zh-CHS_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 13824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_ko_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
- 2005-08-30 20:58 . 2005-08-30 20:58 24576 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_ja_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 24576 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_ja_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_it_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 13824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_fr_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_es_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing.resources\1.0.3300.0_de_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Resources.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\SonicMCEBurnEngine\0.9.0.0__17c52700e9a64fd0\SonicMCEBurnEngine.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\SonicMCEBurnEngine\0.9.0.0__17c52700e9a64fd0\SonicMCEBurnEngine.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:11 . 2009-12-01 11:11 10576 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.office\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Office.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:11 . 2009-12-01 11:11 11112 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Vbe.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:23 . 2012-03-27 05:23 11144 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:11 . 2009-12-01 11:11 11136 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.SmartTag\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.SmartTag.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Publisher\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Publisher.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:12 . 2009-12-01 11:12 11152 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.PowerPoint\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.PowerPoint.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 12632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 12616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.Xml\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.Xml.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:09 . 2009-12-01 11:09 11128 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:12 . 2009-12-01 11:12 11144 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:46 . 2009-08-22 20:46 12104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:22 . 2012-03-27 05:22 63336 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.StdFormat\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.stdformat.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:11 . 2009-12-01 11:11 19320 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.SmartTag\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.SmartTag.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:23 . 2012-03-27 05:23 34696 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:48 . 2009-08-22 20:48 17208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OneNote\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OneNote.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 88896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.Xml\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.Xml.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:46 . 2009-08-22 20:46 80696 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.Dao\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.interop.access.dao.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 16712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Permission\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Permission.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.MediaCenter\6.0.3100.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.MediaCenter\6.0.3100.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 31560 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ipdmctrl\11.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\IPDMCTRL.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 82784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\IALoader\1.7.6223.0__31bf3856ad364e35\IALoader.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 53248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiWUapi\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiWUapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 53248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiWUapi\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiWUapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 18944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiUserXp\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiuserxp.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 18944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiUserXp\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiuserxp.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 73728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiExtens\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiExtens.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 73728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiExtens\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiExtens.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 65536 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\dao\10.0.4504.0__31bf3856ad364e35\DAO.DLL
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Common.Logging\1.2.0.0__af08829b84f0328e\Common.Logging.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2008-04-14 00:11 80384 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982665$\iccvid.dll
+ 2010-05-26 08:58 . 2010-01-23 08:11 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981793$\tzchange.exe
+ 2010-05-26 08:58 . 2010-04-22 22:21 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981793$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2004-07-19 17:54 77824 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979904$\system.security.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2008-04-14 00:11 65024 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\asycfilt.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2008-04-14 00:11 84480 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\cabview.dll
+ 2010-02-23 20:30 . 2009-10-28 15:07 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979306$\tzchange.exe
+ 2010-02-23 20:30 . 2010-01-23 10:40 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979306$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2008-04-14 00:11 32256 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2004-08-09 21:00 25600 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\msvidc32.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2008-04-14 00:12 11264 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\msrle32.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2008-04-14 00:11 47616 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-06-10 14:13 84992 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\avifil32.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:44 . 2009-07-14 11:03 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$\tzchange.exe
+ 2009-11-25 20:44 . 2009-10-29 02:03 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2008-04-14 00:12 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\msyuv.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2008-04-14 00:11 57344 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\msasn1.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2008-04-14 00:12 79872 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\raschap.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2008-04-14 00:11 58880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\atl.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2009-06-16 14:36 81920 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\fontsub.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-04-14 00:11 84992 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971557$\avifil32.dll
+ 2009-08-27 08:35 . 2008-10-23 10:06 62976 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970653-v3$\tzchange.exe
+ 2009-08-27 08:35 . 2009-07-16 04:14 14336 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970653-v3$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2008-04-14 00:12 75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\strmfilt.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2008-04-14 00:11 24576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\httpapi.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12 49152 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\wdigest.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2009-02-03 19:59 56832 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\secur32.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-04-13 18:31 92288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\ksecdd.sys
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-04-14 00:11 80896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961371$\fontsub.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-04-14 00:12 78336 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\tlntsess.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-04-14 00:12 75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\telnet.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-12-17 12:00 66592 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\togac.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-12-17 11:59 66592 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\setregni.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-01-02 23:29 86016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorld.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-01-02 23:29 73728 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorie.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2008-04-13 16:10 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2008-04-13 16:10 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2005-10-12 23:12 14048 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2005-10-12 23:12 22752 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:31 . 2002-02-18 12:30 12800 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2656378$\system.drawing.resources.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:36 . 2011-07-08 13:49 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633952$\tzchange.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:36 . 2011-11-08 14:58 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633952$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2011-04-26 11:07 33280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2620712$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-05 22:46 86016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorld.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-05 22:46 73728 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorie.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-06 16:57 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-06 16:57 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2008-04-14 00:11 23040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2598479$\mciseq.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:42 . 2008-04-14 00:12 58368 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2584146$\packager.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:01 86016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorld.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:01 73728 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorie.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:12 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:12 32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2011-08-24 06:47 . 2010-11-03 13:12 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570791$\tzchange.exe
+ 2011-08-24 06:47 . 2011-07-09 00:32 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570791$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2008-04-13 18:57 10112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2566454$\ndistapi.sys
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2004-08-09 21:00 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\oleaccrc.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2008-04-14 00:11 45568 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-12-09 14:30 33280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507938$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2009-12-14 07:08 33280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476687$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2010-06-21 14:46 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443685$\tzchange.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2010-11-05 05:57 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443685$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11 81920 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443105$\isign32.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2008-04-13 18:57 40576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2440591$\ndproxy.sys
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2008-04-14 00:12 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2423089$\wab.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2008-04-14 00:12 57856 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2347290$\spoolsv.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12 96768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\srvsvc.dll
+ 2010-09-29 08:36 . 2010-04-21 13:28 46080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2158563$\tzchange.exe
+ 2010-09-29 08:36 . 2010-06-23 00:54 16896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2158563$\spuninst\tzchange.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-17 14:02 . 2010-06-17 14:02 80384 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\SP3QFE\iccvid.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-05-04 13:19 . 2010-05-04 13:19 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-05-04 13:19 . 2010-05-04 13:19 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:19 . 2010-05-04 17:19 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2010-06-18 06:28 16896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\update\mpsyschk.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980195\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980195\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-03-10 14:05 . 2010-03-10 14:05 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-03-10 14:05 . 2010-03-10 14:05 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 09:01 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 09:01 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-03-05 14:54 16896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\update\mpsyschk.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:26 . 2009-05-26 09:01 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:26 . 2009-05-26 09:01 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-03-05 14:52 . 2010-03-05 14:52 65536 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\SP3QFE\asycfilt.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-13 13:48 . 2010-01-13 13:48 86016 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\SP3QFE\cabview.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978262\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978262\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-01-01 06:55 . 2010-01-01 06:55 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-01-01 06:55 . 2010-01-01 06:55 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-14 07:10 . 2009-12-14 07:10 33280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\SP3QFE\csrsrv.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:28 . 2009-11-27 16:28 28672 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\SP3QFE\msvidc32.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:28 . 2009-11-27 16:28 11264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\SP3QFE\msrle32.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:28 . 2009-11-27 16:28 48128 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\SP3QFE\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:28 . 2009-11-27 16:28 84992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\SP3QFE\avifil32.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977816\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977816\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-10-28 14:05 . 2009-10-28 14:05 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-10-28 14:05 . 2009-10-28 14:05 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-11-27 17:23 . 2009-11-27 17:23 17920 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\SP3QFE\msyuv.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975025\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975025\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-09-04 20:57 . 2009-09-04 20:57 58880 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\SP3QFE\msasn1.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-08-28 10:01 . 2009-08-28 10:01 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-08-28 10:01 . 2009-08-28 10:01 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-12 13:28 . 2009-10-12 13:28 79872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\SP3QFE\raschap.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973869\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973869\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973525\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973525\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-17 19:25 . 2009-07-17 19:25 58880 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\SP3QFE\atl.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973346\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973346\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-13 05:28 . 2009-10-15 16:39 81920 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\SP3QFE\fontsub.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-06-29 11:25 . 2009-06-29 11:25 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-06-29 11:25 . 2009-06-29 11:25 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-10 14:01 . 2009-06-10 14:01 84992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\SP3QFE\avifil32.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-21 05:40 . 2009-10-21 05:40 75776 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\SP3QFE\strmfilt.dll
+ 2009-10-21 05:40 . 2009-10-21 05:40 25088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\SP3QFE\httpapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969898\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969898\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-04-28 09:56 . 2009-04-28 09:56 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2009-04-28 09:56 . 2009-04-28 09:56 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:41 . 2009-06-25 08:41 54272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\wdigest.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:41 . 2009-06-25 08:41 56832 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\secur32.dll
+ 2009-06-24 10:28 . 2009-06-24 10:28 92928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\ksecdd.sys
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-16 14:43 . 2009-06-16 14:43 81920 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\SP3QFE\fontsub.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-06-12 12:03 . 2009-06-12 12:03 80896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\SP3QFE\tlntsess.exe
+ 2009-06-12 12:03 . 2009-06-12 12:03 76288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\SP3QFE\telnet.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:22 22752 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:22 14048 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2695962\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2695962\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-05-08 21:33 . 2012-04-11 13:53 16896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\update\mpsyschk.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-02-29 12:29 . 2012-02-29 12:29 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2012-02-29 12:29 . 2012-02-29 12:29 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647518\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647518\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-12-16 12:32 . 2011-12-16 12:32 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-12-16 12:32 . 2011-12-16 12:32 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:09 . 2011-10-26 10:50 16896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\update\mpsyschk.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-28 05:31 . 2011-10-28 05:31 33280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\SP3QFE\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618451\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618451\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-10-31 21:08 . 2011-10-31 21:08 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-10-31 21:08 . 2011-10-31 21:08 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-14 14:45 . 2011-10-14 14:45 23040 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\SP3QFE\mciseq.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-08-17 12:33 . 2011-08-17 12:33 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-08-17 12:33 . 2011-08-17 12:33 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-11-18 12:41 . 2011-11-18 12:41 60416 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\SP3QFE\packager.exe
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570947\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570947\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-09 20:39 . 2011-07-08 13:51 10496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\SP3QFE\ndistapi.sys
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2562937\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2562937\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-06-21 12:08 . 2011-06-21 12:08 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-06-21 12:08 . 2011-06-21 12:08 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-04-25 11:35 . 2011-04-25 11:35 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-04-25 11:35 . 2011-04-25 11:35 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2524375\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2524375\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\spmsg.dll
+ 2009-04-20 17:06 . 2009-04-20 17:06 45568 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508272\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508272\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-26 11:02 . 2011-04-26 11:02 33280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\SP3QFE\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-02-17 11:43 . 2011-02-17 11:43 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-02-17 11:43 . 2011-02-17 11:43 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485663\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485663\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-12-20 12:47 . 2010-12-20 12:47 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-12-20 12:47 . 2010-12-20 12:47 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-02 07:57 . 2011-02-02 07:57 53248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\SP3QFE\tsgqec.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-12-09 14:29 . 2010-12-09 14:29 33280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\SP3QFE\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2467659\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2467659\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-18 18:12 . 2010-11-18 18:12 81920 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\SP3QFE\isign32.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 03:45 . 2010-11-03 05:55 40960 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\SP3QFE\ndproxy.sys
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 03:42 . 2010-10-11 14:55 45568 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\SP3QFE\wab.exe
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\spmsg.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-11-03 11:59 . 2010-11-03 11:59 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-11-03 11:59 . 2010-11-03 11:59 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-02-10 18:12 . 2010-12-09 15:15 16896 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\update\mpsyschk.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:18 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:18 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-09-08 15:47 . 2010-09-08 15:47 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36  44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-09-08 15:47 . 2010-09-08 15:47 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-17 13:19 . 2010-08-17 13:19 58880 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\SP3QFE\spoolsv.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-27 06:05 . 2010-08-27 06:05 99840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\SP3QFE\srvsvc.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2259922\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2259922\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\pngfilt.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 52224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 27648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\jsproxy.dll
+ 2010-06-23 11:28 . 2010-06-23 11:28 13824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieudinit.exe
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 44544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\iernonce.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 78336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieencode.dll
+ 2010-06-23 11:28 . 2010-06-23 11:28 70656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 63488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\icardie.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 17408 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\corpol.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2115168\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2115168\spmsg.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\spmsg.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 8192 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 8192 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2009-04-16 06:46 . 2011-02-17 12:32 5120 c:\windows\system32\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2011-07-29 16:40 . 1999-06-17 10:30 6736 c:\windows\system32\WINGDIB.DRV
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07 8704 c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2012-05-15 07:27 . 2012-05-15 07:27 5632 c:\windows\system32\pndx5032.dll
- 2006-03-18 15:26 . 2006-03-18 15:26 5632 c:\windows\system32\pndx5032.dll
+ 2012-05-15 07:27 . 2012-05-15 07:27 6656 c:\windows\system32\pndx5016.dll
- 2006-03-18 15:26 . 2006-03-18 15:26 6656 c:\windows\system32\pndx5016.dll
+ 2006-03-18 15:41 . 2005-11-14 09:53 5507 c:\windows\system32\pcintro\FirstBoot.bat
+ 2012-02-17 02:19 . 2012-01-11 19:06 3072 c:\windows\system32\iacenc.dll
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 9608 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfeclnk.sys
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07 8704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2012-02-17 02:19 . 2012-01-11 19:06 3072 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iacenc.dll
+ 2008-09-12 19:44 . 2008-01-18 15:13 2247 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscdsbl.bat
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3082.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3076.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2070.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2052.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1055.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1053.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1049.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1046.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1045.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1044.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1043.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1042.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1041.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1040.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1038.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536  c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1037.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1036.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1035.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1033.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1032.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1031.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1030.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1029.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1028.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1025.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 8032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-17 08:19 8192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\IEExec.exe
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-01-02 23:29 8192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\IEExec.exe
+ 2012-03-05 19:49 . 2012-03-05 19:49 6656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract.dll
+ 2008-09-12 19:44 . 2008-01-18 15:13 2247 c:\windows\Installer\tsclientmsitrans\tscdsbl.bat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2004-08-09 21:00 2589 c:\windows\I386\RUNW32.BAT
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07 8704 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 9728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\fed35fa53f20bd75214f2eca0cde1ece\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 7168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft_VsaVb\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft_VsaVb.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 7168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft_VsaVb\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft_VsaVb.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 5632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 5632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IIEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IIEHost.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IIEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IIEHost.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 4608 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Extensibility\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\extensibility.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiExtCOM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiExtCOM.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiExtCOM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiExtCOM.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2008-05-03 11:55 2560 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982802$\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2004-08-10 04:00 8192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-01-02 23:29 8192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\ieexec.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-13 01:05 8192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\ieexec.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-29 18:57 8192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\ieexec.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-08-26 12:52 5120 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508429$\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:17 . 2010-07-22 05:57 5120 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2360937$\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-08-13 12:53 5120 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-07-22 05:57 . 2010-07-22 05:57 5120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\SP3QFE\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-07-12 12:53 . 2010-07-12 12:53 5120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\SP3QFE\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:28 . 2009-11-27 16:28 8704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\SP3QFE\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2012-05-08 21:31 . 2012-04-19 11:26 8192 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\update\kblChecker.dll
+ 2012-02-17 02:18 . 2012-01-11 19:05 3072 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\SP3QFE\iacenc.dll
+ 2012-01-11 01:38 . 2011-11-03 18:17 4608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\update\customaddreg.dll
+ 2011-02-17 12:32 . 2011-02-17 12:32 5120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\SP3QFE\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-10-14 14:51 . 2010-08-13 12:53 5120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\SP3QFE\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2010-08-26 12:52 . 2010-08-26 12:52 5120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\SP3QFE\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 109568 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.0.0_x-ww_29b51492\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 246128 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.0.0_x-ww_29b51492\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 113664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 113664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 258048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 258048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 875520 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugCRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_f863c71f\msvcp90d.dll
+ 2008-07-29 10:54 . 2008-07-29 10:54 312832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugCRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_f863c71f\msvcm90d.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 653136 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_31a54e43\msvcr90.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 569680 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_31a54e43\msvcp90.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 225280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_31a54e43\msvcm90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 07:02 . 2009-07-12 07:02 653120 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_d495ac4e\msvcr90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 07:02 . 2009-07-12 07:02 569664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_d495ac4e\msvcp90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 07:05 . 2009-07-12 07:05 225280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_d495ac4e\msvcm90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 655872 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e\msvcr90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 572928 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e\msvcp90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 10:54 . 2008-07-29 10:54 225280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e\msvcm90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 655872 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_71382c73\msvcr90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 572928 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_71382c73\msvcp90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 05:52 . 2008-04-11 05:52 225280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_71382c73\msvcm90.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 159048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_92453bb7\atl90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 07:02 . 2009-07-12 07:02 159032 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_353599c2\atl90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 161784 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_d01483b2\atl90.dll
+ 2007-11-07 08:19 . 2007-11-07 08:19 161784 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.21022.8_x-ww_312cf0e9\atl90.dll
+ 2011-05-14 08:17 . 2011-05-14 08:17 632656 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_44262b86\msvcr80.dll
+ 2011-05-14 08:12 . 2011-05-14 08:12 554832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_44262b86\msvcp80.dll
+ 2011-05-14 08:11 . 2011-05-14 08:11 479232 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_44262b86\msvcm80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 08:12 . 2009-07-12 08:12 632656 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\msvcr80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 08:09 . 2009-07-12 08:09 554832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\msvcp80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 08:08 . 2009-07-12 08:08 479232 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\msvcm80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 05:11 . 2009-07-12 05:11 624448 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_069f922e\msvcr90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 05:11 . 2009-07-12 05:11 853312 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_069f922e\msvcp90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 05:14 . 2009-07-12 05:14 245760 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_069f922e\msvcm90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 627200 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_a3421253\msvcr90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 856576 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_a3421253\msvcp90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 05:20 . 2008-04-11 05:20 245760 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_a3421253\msvcm90.dll
+ 2009-07-12 05:11 . 2009-07-12 05:11 176456 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_673f7fa2\atl90.dll
+ 2012-04-06 06:13 . 2012-04-06 06:13 299080 c:\windows\system32\XPSViewer\XPSViewer.exe
- 2006-12-10 20:03 . 2009-01-08 01:21 121856 c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2006-12-10 20:03 . 2006-07-14 15:51 121856 c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-04-02 06:02 604160 c:\windows\system32\wmspdmod.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-07-14 06:43 286208 c:\windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 132096 c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-06-10 06:14 132096 c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:45 . 2006-10-26 20:45 293376 c:\windows\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-02-29 14:10 177664 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 293376 c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-25 21:57 293376 c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-14 14:47 176128 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 176128 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-16 14:21 354816 c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll
+ 2011-07-29 16:40 . 1999-06-17 10:30 188960 c:\windows\system32\WINGDE.DLL
+ 2007-08-14 01:45 . 2007-08-14 01:45 206336 c:\windows\system32\WinFXDocObj.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 233472 c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
+ 2005-08-12 09:00 . 2010-02-25 09:01 100848 c:\windows\system32\vxblock.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-03-04 06:45 434176 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 106496 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
+ 2004-01-22 06:17 . 2009-04-23 18:19 256768 c:\windows\system32\unicows.dll
+ 2008-07-30 02:59 . 2011-09-26 18:41 611328 c:\windows\system32\uiautomationcore.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-08-27 08:02 119808 c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-08-26 08:00 247326 c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-10-03 10:02 247326 c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
+ 2010-08-08 01:10 . 2009-12-21 01:42 383248 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\pscript5.dll
+ 2010-08-08 01:10 . 2009-12-21 01:42 106256 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\ps5ui.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:51 . 2009-02-27 10:42 863128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\msonpdrv.dll
+ 2010-08-08 01:10 . 2009-12-21 01:42 383248 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\pscript5.dll
+ 2010-08-08 01:10 . 2009-12-21 01:42 106256 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\ps5ui.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:51 . 2009-02-27 10:42 863128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\msonpdrv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-12-08 09:23 474112 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-01-21 14:44 439296 c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-16 14:21 152064 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-05 01:48 291840 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-08-16 08:45 590848 c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2012-05-15 07:31 . 2012-05-15 07:31 198832 c:\windows\system32\rmoc3260.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-12 13:38 149504 c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-03 15:28 386048 c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 386048  c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
+ 2006-03-18 15:38 . 2010-03-19 21:33 126448 c:\windows\system32\PxInsI64.exe
+ 2006-03-18 15:38 . 2010-03-24 08:00 123888 c:\windows\system32\PxCpyI64.exe
+ 2010-08-08 01:10 . 2009-12-21 01:42 176235 c:\windows\system32\Primomonnt.dll
+ 2010-03-31 07:10 . 2010-03-31 07:10 295264 c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
+ 2012-05-15 07:26 . 2012-05-15 07:26 272896 c:\windows\system32\pncrt.dll
+ 2005-08-30 21:07 . 2012-06-14 11:34 485908 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-12-20 17:32 551936 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 551936 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-09-26 18:41 220160 c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 249856 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-11-09 14:52 249856 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 102912 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 270336 c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-13 10:30 270336 c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2010-12-09 15:15 718336 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-08-05 09:01 204800 c:\windows\system32\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 771424 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 768848 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 421200 c:\windows\system32\msvcp100.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-09-11 14:18 136192 c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 677888 c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-01-27 11:57 677888 c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 671232 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 193024 c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-12-16 18:43 343040 c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 343040 c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:54 156160 c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 479744 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 496128 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-09-24 08:30 . 2009-09-24 08:30 156488 c:\windows\system32\mscorier.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:07 . 2009-11-07 08:07 297808 c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
- 2006-10-19 04:47 . 2006-10-19 04:47 317440 c:\windows\system32\MP4SDECD.dll
+ 2006-10-19 04:47 . 2010-03-30 19:24 317440 c:\windows\system32\mp4sdecd.dll
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-03-20 20:11 151880 c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33 974848 c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33 978944 c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-09-18 06:53 954368 c:\windows\system32\mfc40.dll
+ 2012-06-23 01:52 . 2012-06-23 01:52 686280 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_262_Plugin.exe
+ 2009-07-18 03:12 . 2009-07-18 03:12 257440 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10c.exe
+ 2012-04-11 03:29 . 2012-06-23 01:53 250056 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-12-20 17:26 730112 c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-05-07 15:32 345600 c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-12-22 12:34 301568 c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-03-04 06:45 512000 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2009-10-02 21:20 . 2009-10-02 21:20 149280 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2009-10-02 21:20 . 2009-10-02 21:20 145184 c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
+ 2009-10-02 21:20 . 2009-10-02 21:20 145184 c:\windows\system32\java.exe
+ 2006-10-26 20:45 . 2006-10-26 20:45 207360 c:\windows\system32\INKED.DLL
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-10 14:22 692736 c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
+ 2004-08-10 04:00 . 2012-02-29 14:10 148480 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2007-08-14 01:54 180736 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:34 . 2012-04-23 14:46 268288 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 192512 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 384512 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2007-07-11 19:27 . 2012-04-23 14:46 380928 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-22 06:39 161792 c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 230400 c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 153088 c:\windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
+ 2006-03-18 15:14 . 2011-02-11 13:25 229888 c:\windows\system32\fxscover.exe
+ 2005-08-30 21:05 . 2012-06-14 12:12 426208 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 133120 c:\windows\system32\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 486216 c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-15 01:38 456192 c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 214528 c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 347136 c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-10-01 20:04 . 2008-04-17 19:12 107368 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\GEARAspiWD_3B7AACF0636A2C042EB7AD2AFF76D37B27BDD28C\x86\GEARAspi.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-02-11 12:02 226880 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-17 13:18 357888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ 2010-07-12 19:25 . 2011-06-28 17:21 101720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\SBREDrv.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-04-21 13:37 105472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-07-15 13:29 456320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2009-03-25 18:06 . 2012-02-22 20:29 464304 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 340920 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 180848 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys
+ 2011-01-25 17:57 . 2012-02-22 20:29 121544 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-10-20 16:20 265728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-08-17 13:49 138496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-08-14 10:04 138496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
+ 2011-08-31 06:05 . 2011-08-31 06:05 178536 c:\windows\system32\dnssdX.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-03-03 06:55 149504 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
+ 2012-01-19 07:31 . 2012-01-19 07:31 245840 c:\windows\system32\DNLEng.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 210968 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 329240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 577048 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
+ 2009-04-16 06:46 . 2010-07-12 12:55 218112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wordpad.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-04-02 06:02 604160 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmspdmod.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-07-14 06:43 286208 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmpdxm.dll
+ 2009-06-10 06:14 . 2009-06-10 06:14 132096 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
+ 2009-12-24 06:59 . 2012-02-29 14:10 177664 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wintrust.dll
+ 2010-06-18 17:45 . 2011-11-25 21:57 293376 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-14 14:47 . 2011-10-14 14:47 176128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\winmm.dll
+ 2008-12-16 12:30 . 2011-11-16 14:21 354816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\winhttp.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 233472 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\webcheck.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-04-30 08:50 766464 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\vgx.dll
+ 2008-05-09 10:53 . 2011-03-04 06:45 434176 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\vbscript.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 106496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
+ 2009-09-09 16:26 . 2009-06-21 21:44 153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\triedit.dll
+ 2008-06-20 11:08 . 2010-02-11 12:02 226880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
+ 2009-06-16 14:36 . 2010-08-27 08:02 119808 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\t2embed.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-10-03 10:02 247326 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-08-26 08:00 247326 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
+ 2008-10-15 15:44 . 2011-02-17 13:18 357888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\srv.sys
+ 2009-01-08 01:20 . 2009-12-08 09:23 474112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-01-21 14:44 . 2011-01-21 14:44 439296 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shimgvw.dll
+ 2008-12-05 06:54 . 2011-11-16 14:21 152064 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\schannel.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2006-10-09 23:12 291840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sbe.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-05 01:48 291840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sbe.dll
+ 2009-04-15 14:51 . 2010-08-16 08:45 590848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2011-08-09 20:39 . 2012-05-02 13:46 139656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys
+ 2009-10-12 13:38 . 2009-10-12 13:38 149504 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rastls.dll
+ 2011-11-03 15:28 . 2011-11-03 15:28 386048 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\qdvd.dll
+ 2010-12-20 17:32 . 2010-12-20 17:32 551936 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-09-26 18:41 220160 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 249856 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\odbc32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 102912 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
+ 2009-10-13 10:30 . 2009-10-13 10:30 270336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oakley.dll
+ 2009-04-16 06:47 . 2010-12-09 15:15 718336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntdll.dll
+ 2011-06-16 15:37 . 2011-04-21 13:37 105472 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mup.sys
+ 2009-08-05 09:01 . 2009-08-05 09:01  204800 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2009-09-11 14:18 136192 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msv1_0.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 671232 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 193024 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
+ 2009-12-16 18:43 . 2009-12-16 18:43 343040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mspaint.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2007-08-14 01:54 156160 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msls31.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 102400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msjro.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 479744 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 200704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadox.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 180224 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 536576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msado15.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 143360 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadco.dll
+ 2008-11-12 16:02 . 2011-07-15 13:29 456320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-03-30 19:24 . 2010-03-30 19:24 317440 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mp4sdecd.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33 974848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
+ 2010-10-14 15:05 . 2011-02-08 13:33 978944 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc42.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-09-18 06:53 954368 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
+ 2009-04-16 06:47 . 2010-12-20 17:26 730112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
+ 2009-05-07 15:32 . 2009-05-07 15:32 345600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\localspl.dll
+ 2011-01-27 11:57 . 2011-01-27 11:57 677888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lhmstsc.exe
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2010-12-22 12:34 301568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kerberos.dll
+ 2008-05-09 10:53 . 2011-03-04 06:45 512000 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jscript.dll
+ 2008-08-12 21:14 . 2011-10-10 14:22 692736 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
+ 2012-02-29 14:10 . 2012-02-29 14:10 148480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imagehlp.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 192512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 384512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-22 06:39 161792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 230400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieaksie.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-10-20 16:20 . 2009-10-20 16:20 265728 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\http.sys
+ 2010-07-14 16:13 . 2010-06-14 14:31 744448 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\helpsvc.exe
+ 2011-02-11 13:25 . 2011-02-11 13:25 229888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\fxscover.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 133120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-10-15 01:38 456192 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\encdec.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2006-10-09 23:12 456192 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\encdec.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 214528 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 347136 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2008-06-20 17:46 . 2011-03-03 06:55 149504 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-09-03 10:17 . 2012-05-31 13:22 599040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\crypt32.dll
+ 2010-04-20 05:30 . 2011-02-15 12:56 290432 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atmfd.dll
+ 2008-06-20 11:40 . 2011-08-17 13:49 138496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\afd.sys
- 2008-06-20 11:40 . 2008-08-14 10:04 138496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\afd.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 124928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\advpack.dll
+ 2010-01-13 03:04 . 2009-11-21 15:51 471552 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\aclayers.dll
+ 2010-02-12 04:33 . 2010-02-12 04:33 100864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
+ 2009-04-13 18:58 . 2009-10-02 21:20 411368 c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
+ 2011-01-25 17:56 . 2011-01-25 17:56 262144 c:\windows\system32\config\system.sav\NTUSER.DAT
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-15 12:56 290432 c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 137544 c:\windows\system32\atl100.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 124928 c:\windows\system32\advpack.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-02-12 04:33 100864 c:\windows\system32\6to4svc.dll
+ 2011-02-11 13:25 . 2011-02-11 13:25 229888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\fxscover.exe
+ 2008-09-12 19:42 . 2004-08-09 21:00 366080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digreqex.msi
+ 2008-09-12 19:42 . 2004-08-09 21:00 863232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digopt.msi
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-06-14 14:31 744448 c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpsvc.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 744448 c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpsvc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 114520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 915800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpftxt_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 753504 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Speech.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Printing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 801136 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationNative_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 181096 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 807264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Security.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Net.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Management.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2010-03-18 08:51 . 2010-03-18 08:51 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.configuration.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 517448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 124240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2009-08-31 10:44 . 2009-08-31 10:44 144416 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\sqmapi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 295248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupUi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 807256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupEngine.dll
+ 2011-12-26 12:39 . 2011-12-26 12:39 192792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 121688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\PerfCounter.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 150856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 130384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 335184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 110936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsecimpl.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 372048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 145752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorpehost.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 413008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 956240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 794464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 688472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\diasymreader.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 129880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CORPerfMonExt.dll
+ 2011-04-12 23:11 . 2011-04-12 23:11 385864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 105808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AppLaunch.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 105288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\alink.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 139088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AdoNetDiag.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 255304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 255896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 182088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll
+ 2009-03-26 07:22 . 2009-03-26 07:22 652800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1\vs_setup.msi
+ 2012-04-06 06:52 . 2012-04-06 06:52 131168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2010-04-08 06:48 . 2010-04-08 06:48 970752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2010-04-08 06:48 . 2010-04-08 06:48 110592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
- 2008-07-30 02:16 . 2008-07-30 02:16 110592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-12-25 11:49 . 2011-12-25 11:49 436496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
- 2008-07-25 18:17 . 2008-07-25 18:17 258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
+ 2010-02-09 19:22 . 2010-02-09 19:22 258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-04-21 14:15 . 2012-04-21 14:15 630784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 389888 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 364816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 989968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2012-04-26 00:45 . 2012-04-26 00:45 471040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:58 . 2007-04-14 03:58 102400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorld.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:55 . 2011-12-25 06:55 102400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorld.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:56 . 2007-04-14 03:56 315392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:53 . 2011-12-25 06:53 315392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-12-25 07:49 . 2011-12-25 07:49 258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_isapi.dll
- 2007-04-14 04:30 . 2007-04-14 04:30 258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_isapi.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2004-07-19 17:54 462848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-04-26 15:27 462848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-13 23:59 303104 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorjit.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2004-07-19 17:54 303104 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorjit.dll
+ 2004-08-03 21:11 . 2012-01-14 00:54 200704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_isapi.dll
- 2004-08-03 21:11 . 2008-04-13 16:09 200704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Search\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Search.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 480616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 212840 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 205160 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 135016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 181608 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 402792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 361832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 423784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 272744 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\v4.0_4.0.22.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 196968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers\v4.0_4.0.22.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 100200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 129896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 375296 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 480616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 212840 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 205160 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 135016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 181608 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 402792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 361832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 423784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 272744 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\v4.0_4.0.22.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 196968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers\v4.0_4.0.22.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 100200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 129896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\v4.0_4.0.66.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-03-05 20:41 . 2012-03-05 20:41 375296 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\v4.0_6.0.28.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll
+ 2008-05-11 22:00 . 2008-05-11 22:00 289792 c:\windows\Installer\f12a9e.msi
+ 2008-10-09 16:09 . 2008-10-09 16:09 289792 c:\windows\Installer\ee96a.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:44 . 2009-08-22 20:44 501248 c:\windows\Installer\e08975.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 501248 c:\windows\Installer\e0895d.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 506880 c:\windows\Installer\e08957.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 516608 c:\windows\Installer\e0894f.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 513024 c:\windows\Installer\e08941.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 501248 c:\windows\Installer\e0892f.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 501248 c:\windows\Installer\e08906.msi
+ 2009-03-20 18:48 . 2009-03-20 18:48 183808 c:\windows\Installer\cee46.msp
+ 2009-11-25 20:42 . 2009-11-25 20:42 429568 c:\windows\Installer\bee904.msi
+ 2008-01-10 19:26 . 2008-01-10 19:26 623616 c:\windows\Installer\b603f0.msi
+ 2008-01-10 19:26 . 2008-01-10 19:26 211968 c:\windows\Installer\b603e9.msi
+ 2008-01-10 19:26 . 2008-01-10 19:26 312320 c:\windows\Installer\b603df.msi
+ 2008-01-10 19:26 . 2008-01-10 19:26 510976 c:\windows\Installer\b603d0.msi
+ 2008-01-10 19:26 . 2008-01-10 19:26 988160 c:\windows\Installer\b6039f.msi
+ 2010-07-12 19:03 . 2010-07-12 19:03 236032 c:\windows\Installer\970a76.msi
+ 2011-04-02 08:02 . 2011-04-02 08:02 115712 c:\windows\Installer\951396.msi
+ 2011-04-02 08:01 . 2011-04-02 08:01 113152 c:\windows\Installer\95138e.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:22 . 2006-03-18 15:22 399872 c:\windows\Installer\8f837.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:22 . 2006-03-18 15:22 337920  c:\windows\Installer\8f830.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 121344 c:\windows\Installer\81da9.msi
+ 2012-02-21 01:15 . 2012-02-21 01:15 332800 c:\windows\Installer\7e28c8.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:44 . 2007-10-15 06:44 324608 c:\windows\Installer\76cbf1.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:46 . 2007-10-15 06:46 324608 c:\windows\Installer\76cbe9.msp
+ 2006-10-14 05:00 . 2006-10-14 05:00 428544 c:\windows\Installer\6c5f30.msi
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 905216 c:\windows\Installer\6c5dbb3.msi
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 151552 c:\windows\Installer\6c51abb.msi
+ 2012-05-15 00:03 . 2012-05-15 00:03 424960 c:\windows\Installer\6c51ab4.msi
+ 2011-12-12 00:30 . 2011-12-12 00:30 228352 c:\windows\Installer\66e9a3.msi
+ 2009-04-19 18:19 . 2009-04-19 18:19 158720 c:\windows\Installer\5f907e.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 239104 c:\windows\Installer\5c543.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 237568 c:\windows\Installer\5c53c.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 238080 c:\windows\Installer\5c532.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 238080 c:\windows\Installer\5c520.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 238080 c:\windows\Installer\5c50e.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 120832 c:\windows\Installer\5c4fc.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 239104 c:\windows\Installer\5c469.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 239104 c:\windows\Installer\5c462.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 542208 c:\windows\Installer\5c457.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 245248 c:\windows\Installer\5c367.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 324096 c:\windows\Installer\5c33b.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 250368 c:\windows\Installer\5c323.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 239616 c:\windows\Installer\5c2b2.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 250368 c:\windows\Installer\5c2a0.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 240128 c:\windows\Installer\5c250.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 239104 c:\windows\Installer\5c23b.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:19 . 2006-03-18 15:19 260096 c:\windows\Installer\5bf58.msi
+ 2011-04-01 22:02 . 2011-04-01 22:02 478720 c:\windows\Installer\5bbba0.msp
+ 2007-05-09 16:27 . 2007-05-09 16:27 268800 c:\windows\Installer\56ff04.msi
+ 2006-07-03 05:56 . 2006-07-03 05:56 258048 c:\windows\Installer\56d70.msi
+ 2007-08-15 17:23 . 2007-08-15 17:23 431104 c:\windows\Installer\5450be.msi
+ 2011-12-22 23:50 . 2011-12-22 23:50 256000 c:\windows\Installer\53b346c4.msp
+ 2011-12-25 13:40 . 2011-12-25 13:40 819200 c:\windows\Installer\509291.msp
+ 2012-03-05 20:06 . 2012-03-05 20:06 135168 c:\windows\Installer\4b0dc0.msi
+ 2012-03-05 20:05 . 2012-03-05 20:05 148992 c:\windows\Installer\4b0dba.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:18 . 2006-03-18 15:18 247296 c:\windows\Installer\407a5.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:18 . 2006-03-18 15:18 287744 c:\windows\Installer\40790.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:18 . 2006-03-18 15:18 136704 c:\windows\Installer\40781.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:17 . 2006-03-18 15:17 121344 c:\windows\Installer\40771.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:17 . 2006-03-18 15:17 994304 c:\windows\Installer\4076b.msi
+ 2006-03-18 14:57 . 2006-03-18 14:57 227840 c:\windows\Installer\3cd31.msi
+ 2006-03-18 14:52 . 2006-03-18 14:52 246784 c:\windows\Installer\3cd25.msi
+ 2008-11-13 08:21 . 2008-11-13 08:21 432640 c:\windows\Installer\3897294.msi
+ 2011-03-18 03:03 . 2011-03-18 03:03 308736 c:\windows\Installer\35097f9.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 315392 c:\windows\Installer\34bb5.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 121344 c:\windows\Installer\34b76.msi
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-12-16 09:43 223744 c:\windows\Installer\3398803.msi
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2011-12-16 09:35 467456 c:\windows\Installer\3398784.msi
+ 2008-12-13 16:58 . 2008-12-13 16:58 754688 c:\windows\Installer\32e7f66.msp
+ 2009-03-26 07:22 . 2009-03-26 07:22 648192 c:\windows\Installer\32e7f40.msi
+ 2008-07-30 04:23 . 2008-07-30 04:23 250880 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a9.msp
+ 2008-07-30 04:28 . 2008-07-30 04:28 278016 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a7.msp
+ 2008-07-30 02:40 . 2008-07-30 02:40 291840 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a5.msp
+ 2009-03-26 07:21 . 2009-03-26 07:21 137728 c:\windows\Installer\32c829f.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:07 . 2007-12-17 07:07 472576 c:\windows\Installer\329cd5f.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:06 . 2007-12-17 07:06 913920 c:\windows\Installer\329cd57.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:06 . 2007-12-17 07:06 343040 c:\windows\Installer\329cd4c.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:06 . 2007-12-17 07:06 121344 c:\windows\Installer\329ccdd.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:05 . 2007-12-17 07:05 586240 c:\windows\Installer\329ccd3.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:05 . 2007-12-17 07:05 426496 c:\windows\Installer\329ccbf.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:05 . 2007-12-17 07:05 452608 c:\windows\Installer\329ccb9.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:05 . 2007-12-17 07:05 339968 c:\windows\Installer\329ccaa.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:05 . 2007-12-17 07:05 600576 c:\windows\Installer\329cc9a.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:04 . 2007-12-17 07:04 532480 c:\windows\Installer\329cc7c.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:04 . 2007-12-17 07:04 646656 c:\windows\Installer\329cc67.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:03 . 2007-12-17 07:03 628736 c:\windows\Installer\329cc29.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:02 . 2007-12-17 07:02 526336 c:\windows\Installer\329cbe4.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:01 . 2007-12-17 07:01 570368 c:\windows\Installer\329cba5.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:01 . 2007-12-17 07:01 514560 c:\windows\Installer\329cb74.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:01 . 2007-12-17 07:01 597504 c:\windows\Installer\329cb6d.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:00 . 2007-12-17 07:00 425472 c:\windows\Installer\329cb4d.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:00 . 2007-12-17 07:00 811520 c:\windows\Installer\329cb30.msi
+ 2007-12-17 06:59 . 2007-12-17 06:59 326144 c:\windows\Installer\329ca30.msi
+ 2007-12-17 06:59 . 2007-12-17 06:59 500736 c:\windows\Installer\329ca1f.msi
+ 2007-12-17 06:59 . 2007-12-17 06:59 391168 c:\windows\Installer\329ca12.msi
+ 2007-12-17 06:59 . 2007-12-17 06:59 311296 c:\windows\Installer\329ca08.msi
+ 2008-07-30 00:35 . 2008-07-30 00:35 553472 c:\windows\Installer\324e6ed.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:33 . 2008-07-30 00:33 506368 c:\windows\Installer\324e6eb.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:37 . 2008-07-30 00:37 911360 c:\windows\Installer\324e6ea.msp
+ 2007-12-17 07:21 . 2007-12-17 07:21 252416 c:\windows\Installer\3004e.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:21 . 2007-12-17 07:21 199680 c:\windows\Installer\30047.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:20 . 2007-12-17 07:20 239616 c:\windows\Installer\30041.msi
+ 2007-12-17 07:20 . 2007-12-17 07:20 326656 c:\windows\Installer\3003b.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:32 . 2006-03-18 15:32 322560 c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:31 . 2006-03-18 15:31 724992 c:\windows\Installer\2f4d0.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:28 . 2006-03-18 15:28 227840 c:\windows\Installer\2f454.msi
+ 2010-02-25 07:14 . 2010-02-25 07:14 543232 c:\windows\Installer\2f45365.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:28 . 2006-03-18 15:28 227840 c:\windows\Installer\2f44c.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:28 . 2006-03-18 15:28 361984 c:\windows\Installer\2f445.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:52 . 2006-08-18 15:52 302592 c:\windows\Installer\2ece17.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:51 . 2006-08-18 15:51 350720 c:\windows\Installer\2ece11.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:51 . 2006-08-18 15:51 764416 c:\windows\Installer\2ece04.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:50 . 2006-08-18 15:50 121344 c:\windows\Installer\2ecdcf.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:49 . 2006-08-18 15:49 121344 c:\windows\Installer\2ecd1c.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:49 . 2006-08-18 15:49 344064 c:\windows\Installer\2ecd15.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:49 . 2006-08-18 15:49 557056 c:\windows\Installer\2eccff.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:49 . 2006-08-18 15:49 325632 c:\windows\Installer\2eccee.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:47 . 2006-08-18 15:47 121344 c:\windows\Installer\2ecc2f.msi
+ 2010-09-24 04:02 . 2010-09-24 04:02 798208 c:\windows\Installer\2d991fe.msp
+ 2007-05-09 07:30 . 2007-05-09 07:30 470528 c:\windows\Installer\2c2cf1d.msi
+ 2006-12-01 07:20 . 2006-12-01 07:20 188416 c:\windows\Installer\2af2c09.msi
+ 2006-11-15 07:11 . 2006-11-15 07:11 428544 c:\windows\Installer\27dfe74.msi
+ 2010-07-23 09:03 . 2010-07-23 09:03 338432 c:\windows\Installer\2450098.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 247296 c:\windows\Installer\239d8.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 129536 c:\windows\Installer\239ce.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 342016 c:\windows\Installer\239c2.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 310784 c:\windows\Installer\239bb.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:16 . 2006-03-18 15:16 136704 c:\windows\Installer\239b5.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:15 . 2006-03-18 15:15 231936 c:\windows\Installer\239a9.msi
+ 2012-02-03 06:56 . 2012-02-03 06:56 963584 c:\windows\Installer\2325dcf.msp
+ 2009-05-27 01:53 . 2009-05-27 01:53 579072 c:\windows\Installer\2213f15.msp
+ 2012-04-22 04:55 . 2012-04-22 04:55 980480 c:\windows\Installer\2091974.msp
+ 2006-09-22 04:03 . 2006-09-22 04:03 171008 c:\windows\Installer\1f771ac.msi
+ 2007-02-24 00:13 . 2007-02-24 00:13 989184 c:\windows\Installer\1a9a5f1.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:56 . 2006-08-18 15:56 342016 c:\windows\Installer\16416.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:56 . 2006-08-18 15:56 239104 c:\windows\Installer\16410.msi
+ 2010-08-04 22:13 . 2010-08-04 22:13 686080 c:\windows\Installer\1382d07.msp
+ 2005-08-30 21:06 . 2005-08-30 21:06 264704 c:\windows\Installer\122d9.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 341384 c:\windows\Installer\{FE4B83DE-85CF-4DE5-90CE-A2735A0E1F21}\NewShortcut6_CB374E334DC6464A9290A10D941E6568.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 341384 c:\windows\Installer\{EDB98D5A-A6FB-425C-BFB7-51A0924B762D}\NewShortcut8.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:32 . 2011-12-12 00:32 409600 c:\windows\Installer\{DDD62492-32A7-412B-8AF1-2CF032AD42E3}\NewShortcut4_246B0C9D27E2442084574771115E026B.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:32 . 2011-12-12 00:32 409600 c:\windows\Installer\{DDD62492-32A7-412B-8AF1-2CF032AD42E3}\NewShortcut1_1BE9964BBF2F417D8DBB2A848A542DBA.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:32 . 2011-12-12 00:32 409600 c:\windows\Installer\{DDD62492-32A7-412B-8AF1-2CF032AD42E3}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2012-06-04 19:00 . 2012-06-04 19:00 897024 c:\windows\Installer\{C779648B-410E-4BBA-B75B-5815BCEFE71D}\SafariIco.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:34 . 2011-12-12 00:34 393216 c:\windows\Installer\{B014EE44-9197-4513-9613-71E6EB1B514E}\NewShortcut1_205DE669FE4D464586AB7C8893422164.exe
+ 2011-12-12 00:34 . 2011-12-12 00:34 393216 c:\windows\Installer\{B014EE44-9197-4513-9613-71E6EB1B514E}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 341384 c:\windows\Installer\{983F7145-CABF-4EDD-9F3D-E06B2F024BD3}\NewShortcut901.exe
+ 2006-03-18 15:36 . 2009-09-10 08:25 135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
- 2006-03-18 15:36 . 2009-04-16 23:25 135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 272648 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 845584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 184080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 159504 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\inficon.exe
+ 2012-03-27 05:15 . 2012-03-27 05:15 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:51 . 2011-05-29 00:51 341384 c:\windows\Installer\{62978C1C-FE2E-4A4E-851D-3EB406C9EBC2}\NewShortcut4.exe
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 341384 c:\windows\Installer\{54B8F4A1-02B0-4D32-8F37-925526C0EEC6}\NewShortcut3_DFF2A9E12A3B4EC59F30EFD2745A901A.exe
+ 2012-06-04 18:57 . 2012-06-04 18:57 380928 c:\windows\Installer\{23B8A91D-680B-462B-87AD-3D70F7341731}\iTunesIco.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 249232 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\sqlite.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 394136 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\pdfshell.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 103848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\PDFPrevHndlrShim.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 183696 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\nppdf32.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 104344 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AiodLite.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 102808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroRdIF.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 755088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroPDF.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 296344 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\acrobroker.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 205720 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\a3dutils.dll
+ 2011-01-14 14:10 . 2011-01-14 14:10 155520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109500200000000000000F01FEC\14.0.5130\GKWORD6.DLL
+ 2011-01-14 14:10 . 2011-01-14 14:10 140160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109500200000000000000F01FEC\14.0.5130\GKEXCEL2.DLL
+ 2011-09-16 03:41 . 2011-09-16 03:41 408936 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WINWORD.EXE
+ 2007-06-08 02:51 . 2007-06-08 02:51 125320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SSGEN.DLL
+ 2007-06-08 02:51 . 2007-06-08 02:51 465800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLFLTR.DLL
+ 2008-03-19 14:27 . 2008-03-19 14:27 661536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGALEGIT.DLL
+ 2008-10-25 14:18 . 2008-10-25 14:18 172880 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IEAWSDC.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 19:09 . 2009-02-26 19:09 154000 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ENVELOPE.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:05 . 2006-10-26 21:05 530760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\XPAGE3C.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:49 . 2006-10-27 03:49 509200 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WRD12CVR.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 781104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WORDPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:23 . 2006-10-27 22:23 347432 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WINWORD.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:35 . 2006-10-27 22:35 436512 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\UMOUTLOOKADDIN.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:05 . 2006-10-26 21:05 126784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\TWCUTCHR.DLL
+ 2006-07-28 22:21 . 2006-07-28 22:21 277320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SSGEN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:18 . 2006-10-27 04:18 502608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SOA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:06 . 2006-10-27 03:06 439600 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SETUP.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 503624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SELFCERT.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 272744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SCNPST64.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 263520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\SCNPST32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 408880 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\RTFHTML.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:42 . 2006-10-27 04:42 744808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\REGFORM.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:09 . 2006-10-27 03:09 590144 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PUBCONV.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:04 . 2006-10-27 22:04 624456 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PTXT9.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 413472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PSTPRX32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:09 . 2006-10-27 03:09 136008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PRTF9.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 248632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PPTPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:07 . 2006-10-27 04:07 368968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PPSLAX.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:04 . 2006-10-27 22:04 465200 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\POWERPNT.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 04:30 . 2006-10-27 04:30 482088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PORTCONN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 176976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLPH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 594256 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLMIME.DLL
+ 2006-07-27 01:53 . 2006-07-27 01:53 459080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLFLTR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 138512 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLCTL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:23 . 2006-10-27 03:23 782720 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONSYNCPC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:39 . 2006-10-27 22:39 687432 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONBTTNOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:32 . 2006-10-27 03:32 604000 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONBTTNIE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:34 . 2006-10-27 03:34 192848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OMSXP32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:34 . 2006-10-27 03:34 660792 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OMSMAIN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 254776 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OLKFSTUB.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 285008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OISGRAPH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 998208 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OISAPP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 274744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OIS.EXE
+ 2006-10-20 15:37 . 2006-10-20 15:37 637744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OGALEGIT.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 416544 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OFFICE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:06 . 2006-10-27 03:06 232816 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ODEPLOY.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:55 . 2006-10-27 02:55 538904 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSTORES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:55 . 2006-10-27 02:55 145688 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSTORE.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:55 . 2006-10-27 02:55 832800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSTORDB.EXE
+ 2006-10-26 20:56 . 2006-10-26 20:56 505136 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSSOAP30.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:50 . 2006-10-27 02:50 672024 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSQRY32.EXE
+ 2006-10-26 21:47 . 2006-10-26 21:47 727840 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSPROOF6.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 20:56 . 2006-10-26 20:56 436520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSORUN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:56 . 2006-10-27 02:56 864080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSONPDRV.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 428816 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSODCW.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 21:59 . 2006-10-27 21:59 161080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSOCF.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 20:58 . 2006-10-26 20:58 117552 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSCONV97.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 20:58 . 2006-10-26 20:58 290576 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSCDM.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:04 . 2006-10-27 22:04 497504 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MORPH9.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:52 . 2006-10-27 02:52 460616 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MODHELP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 340248 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MIMEDIR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:55 . 2006-10-27 02:55 828704 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MEDCAT.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 118112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IPOMINT.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 609104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IPOMHOST.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:42 . 2006-10-27 04:42 176976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IPOLK.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 138024 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IMPMAIL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 178488 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IETAG.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 173328 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IEAWSDC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 631080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEWEBSERVICES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 572216 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEWEBPLATFORMSERVICES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 268080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEWEBBROWSERTOOL2.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 955680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEUTIL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 222512 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESYSTEMSERVICES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 363304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESKETCHTOOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 224048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEPROJECTTOOLSET.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 317736 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEMIGRATOR.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 197920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEGAMES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 284976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEFETCHSERVICES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 377136 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEDATAVIEWERTOOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 768304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECOMPONENTMGR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 117584 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECOMMUNICATIONSSTATUSANDCONTROL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 300336 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECALENDARTOOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 284448 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEAUDIO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 338216 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVE.EXE
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 150320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GRAPHPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:09 . 2006-10-27 22:09 983376 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\FPWEC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 154960 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ENVELOPE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:55 . 2006-10-27 03:55 116544 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EMABLT32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:48 . 2006-10-27 02:48 434528 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DWTRIG20.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:48 . 2006-10-27 02:48 439568 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DWDCW20.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 106824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DSSM.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 234784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\DRAT.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:12 . 2006-10-27 03:12 189760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\CONTACTPICKER.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 133936 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\CONTAB32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:59 . 2006-10-27 02:59 205616 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\CLVIEW.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:41 . 2006-10-27 22:41 399640 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\CDLMSO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 371568 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEXBE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:40 . 2006-10-27 22:40 208760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEWSS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 224104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACETXT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 551800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEREP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 289648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACER3X.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 260976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACER2X.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 392048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEPDE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 387960 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEOLEDB.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 279352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEODBC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 207736 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACELTS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 629616 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEEXCL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 338800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEEXCH.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 191360 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 576376 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACEDAO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:13 . 2006-10-27 03:13 764800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNF.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:18 . 2006-10-27 04:18 162616 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACCWIZ.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 576376 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACACEDAO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:49 . 2006-10-27 02:49 970528 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002109010090400000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSONSEXT.DLL
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\url.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-02-23 05:20 634648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-02-23 05:18 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\url.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-12-18 13:05 634648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-12-18 13:04 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\url.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-28 06:54 634632 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2007-08-14 01:54 191488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-28 06:52 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976749-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976749-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\url.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-08-27 05:18 634648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-27 05:18 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-08-29 07:36 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-08-29 07:36 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 827392 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\url.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 08:35 634632 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 08:33 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 827392 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\url.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-25 05:27 636088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 383488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-25 05:26 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-03-03 00:18 826368 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\url.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-28 04:54 636072 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 383488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 05:14 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-08-14 01:54 765952 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\vgx.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:23 371424 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:22 213216 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\url.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-08 15:40 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-08 15:40 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 478720 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-02-29 10:59 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\url.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 478720 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-16 10:58 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\url.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 478720 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-27 12:49 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 478720 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 11:00 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 478720 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-20 11:27 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 478208 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-21 10:56 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2008-05-27 17:23 765952 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2544521-IE7\vgx.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2544521-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2544521-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 478208 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-14 12:15 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 478208 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 11:23 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 478208 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-10-18 11:07 634648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-10-18 11:06 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\url.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 478208 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 468480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-08-25 11:30 634648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-08-25 11:29 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\url.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-17 15:12 634656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-17 15:11 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 105984 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\url.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 477696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 459264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-04-16 11:43 634656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 385024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-04-16 11:43 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2009-02-20 08:10 666112 c:\windows\ie7\wininet.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 276480 c:\windows\ie7\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 848384 c:\windows\ie7\vgx.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2009-02-20 08:10 619520 c:\windows\ie7\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:55 . 2006-09-07 00:43 371424 c:\windows\ie7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:55 . 2006-09-07 00:43 213216 c:\windows\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 473600 c:\windows\ie7\shlwapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 530432 c:\windows\ie7\mstime.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 146432 c:\windows\ie7\msrating.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2006-01-17 19:12 146432 c:\windows\ie7\msls31.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 448512 c:\windows\ie7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 249344 c:\windows\ie7\iepeers.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 323584 c:\windows\ie7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2006-01-17 19:12 221184 c:\windows\ie7\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 216576 c:\windows\ie7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 139264 c:\windows\ie7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 201728 c:\windows\ie7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 357888 c:\windows\ie7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2005-08-05 21:06 . 2011-11-02 17:25 107008 c:\windows\ehome\mstvcapn.dll
- 2005-08-05 21:06 . 2006-10-09 23:12 107008 c:\windows\ehome\mstvcapn.dll
+ 2004-08-10 03:04 . 2006-10-09 23:16 237568 c:\windows\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
- 2004-08-10 03:04 . 2005-10-11 16:40 237568 c:\windows\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
+ 2004-08-10 03:11 . 2009-08-18 17:55 179712 c:\windows\ehome\ehkeyctl.dll
+ 2008-11-12 16:02 . 2011-07-15 13:29 456320 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2009-10-20 16:20 . 2009-10-20 16:20 265728 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\http.sys
+ 2009-03-16 21:01 . 2010-02-06 03:52 464272 c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\wlscBase.dll
+ 2008-07-10 23:54 . 2008-07-10 23:54 409168 c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\MSDcode.dll
+ 2012-01-19 07:31 . 2012-01-19 07:31 894616 c:\windows\dbplugin.exe
+ 2012-06-14 10:33 . 2012-06-14 10:33 843776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_e8b14108\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 835584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_a3f7e511\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:26 . 2012-04-11 06:26 843776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_0093b034\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:44 . 2012-01-08 15:44 192512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_8dbe4b4a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:26 . 2012-04-11 06:26 192512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6dabae78\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:33 . 2012-06-14 10:33 192512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_5d5fd711\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:44 . 2012-01-08 15:44 118784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\CustomMarshalers\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_226aa440\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 851968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Drawing\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_fc34804f\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:52 . 2012-06-14 10:52 851968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Drawing\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4cc7de8f\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 252416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\5b2066cece646c758c73a13cca7c82b7\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 196096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\c170b431f43ab80000d31bcc58acd1a5\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 482816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\1bc856ec98668f28b06dc195e6f73603\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:09 . 2012-03-08 17:09 391680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\8a6f500c40e3fa7da71110af6c0a60ac\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 120320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inte#\f066f2b1238b4a5d8147afb94337d8c7\System.Windows.Interactivity.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:13 . 2012-03-08 17:13 188928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\ca11ffdc7fa5af9ba6902d72b0b932c2\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:10 . 2012-03-08 17:10 646656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\c3a03bb69e38f5ed9ebce72d48a722ef\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 221696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\d7fbfc6836ce7e53486ddb79b598ca8d\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 365056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\f1a00750deae84241a140f4e4233fe71\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 729088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\09ee8d91e80e00991226aec062aa1e92\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\137a2ae391d89577ad63db08303a5158\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 762368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\01e360ed3a3cb2b0a3c47c7f3eb09e58\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:31 . 2012-03-07 07:31 145408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\d038332bf07a163f855200919ee678cc\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:14 . 2012-03-08 17:14 653312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\ecf10c574f8bd9a05b021e7880a1041c\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 626176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\f751ad889c61578ae7e1d656e798cd72\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 395264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\98ec4a836fdbe4d88306206d6fc326ec\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 413696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\3aada4dce5c9f819d192b0bba0a298bc\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 229376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\015d3fcedc60e04e3fce6aa3b63057d9\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 236032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\47a2b7b2fa872de3078d49d0a4c10cb2\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 786944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\47a2b7b2fa872de3078d49d0a4c10cb2\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 377344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\30bdf637fad5e84fc46d7322f487c801\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 468992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\e05bc4bfe46686b77f1e28b466f79363\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 913920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\9ada0ce9819a2eeb6d3b7d4942cf278f\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 112640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\fa66f17c3937c91c1b480c24aa602812\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 134656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\8b353356367e7da5d31e49057a59c749\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:31 . 2012-03-07 07:31 980480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\363b05dd092178671e56531a9c4999b6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 148480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\8e28c1bf907bc67c6685db26050c19bd\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\ac4bd5fece3ee7b1632817a509bcd909\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 690176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\768ccd38c2bf1f7045e79ac03cb679f1\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 617984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\266d00e0694b48964ead82a67657462b\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 404992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\754d38ef09a80e6bc721a0039d72b65b\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 317952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\024df3845eee3a86a396d972162fffc4\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-03-08 17:10 . 2012-03-08 17:10 142848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\ba4bc24df463a622c0e918d8c49672ed\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 450560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\daec0a92c216faca879f205a2e8e8169\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 656896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\942a5e3ee871f5f4a323d95505f9667c\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 327680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\65bd29660d00ac08c14edad26ce38e2c\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 284160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\446fc2e471272940ddac8c8c949000cf\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 303104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1650e4aa6645d4b8a1172331cc2afde9\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 418816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\d6386aaa2c8ab67caaee9684c3842c04\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:19 . 2012-04-11 17:19 985088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Intuit.Ctg.Wte.Serv#\ebfe292416e3f426eedf5a584ed29241\Intuit.Ctg.Wte.Service.Interface.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 985088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Intuit.Ctg.Wte.Serv#\89d478057decafdf8031590d551147c2\Intuit.Ctg.Wte.Service.Interface.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 198656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.Runtime.JNI\83eb66c6dd1478a8178c6a75c591cfa2\IKVM.Runtime.JNI.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 697856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.XML.API\6d40ef17e9e7a104f418979865285f1c\IKVM.OpenJDK.XML.API.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\04226f317855c555a957f4c2d0dc240d\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 258560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\common-utility\ed11557d6a068710a21a789a4e0f5473\common-utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:19 . 2012-04-11 17:19 258560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\common-utility\06d49417560e278d7c98ce06878a8ff8\common-utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 321536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\ac4fc3032c19946f9b2729468888206d\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-06-14 11:50 . 2012-06-14 11:50 240128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\86e11a59f02b2dda27ec2e7cba351744\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 240128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\6198de2c5b8f7d89404c2ba39d69ae56\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 187904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationTypes\be27ab5913cec2b292a019c2a13ec701\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 447488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\04e5e2be34a70ee7f4c87550238095a0\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:44 . 2012-05-09 10:44 400896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\1c13b08593e99d6f5bef49ae7939c78b\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\8bffbaa5d5abe40674d0bc124dfe8622\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:00 . 2012-06-14 12:00 129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\698c2093d7ac57af935b399d1c0b1790\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 202240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\6c7765c10516d375e9ddedad2dbab848\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 859648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\a7908debe80c209b599529685a159fa0\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:01 . 2012-06-14 12:01 859648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\75248baf640115daeb0e580f1c5ff98b\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 328704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\44ecb9f7be54a2ba46e6102d343e2e7e\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:01 . 2012-06-14 12:01 328704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\40c3b61ac38613e2b4b0f196e86185eb\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 301056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\fee8237aa2daa36e48aec379ee642422\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:01 . 2012-06-14 12:01 301056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\39cc9a830f7f08fd9f397be452fd78b0\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:00 . 2012-06-14 12:00 547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\88b1fd4792e7b698b788594d8e5e3c09\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\40d90d2c1484164b786067320ce778f4\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\6b4ce8cf2c3307b75ea7ebe77258bb26\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:59 . 2012-06-14 11:59 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\6333d22a2ea347432d46c40d93194c68\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 627200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\41f6f6dd0c8427d4a8e6fd3915505a6b\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\8dc4a28c456f81ee7399da21bd9d55aa\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:58 . 2012-06-14 11:58 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\8b84bb74d7724e147a642a1d5358feb7\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 679936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\129b15861e200613ff78ae15581f9093\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\a644ec04e18202b60f9d828bc207972b\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 621056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\4a9eb43005a041959ddc5c7e586ab746\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 998400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\9080c8e8e7b6dfb502c1328673d636f8\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 330752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\3182a049ba953010dec649cf290a9e90\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 381440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\8991f21d4b3676bf6f779110db8d4ac9\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\cd9c60a35d4958e94d2e3dd2f778e2e9\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 280064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\29bce0113d611084a9329349e33528ac\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 627712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\29bce0113d611084a9329349e33528ac\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:47 . 2012-06-14 11:47 208384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\96a3fc1f74a00b618b70bd1701600408\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 208384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\88aa4f80c7e5ac25f06f8950e42a1678\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 455680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\ca484772955bc4db03b5dcb611c09423\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 881152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\8ba5e68dddfd3279a8469d39eded48f3\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 354816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\a0109fce606a3110a5e7f9a4773f517e\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 939008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\3a68d0441f509ffa6f8f0fb9cfcc5780\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:39 . 2012-05-09 10:39 756736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\04440b3dd5d822da4973a525ee04b05d\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\7bbb5d9e3b161b4d4b968e590442d3ae\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 971264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\3d5b7368bde0f65aa15d9f46b498cc89\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\bf7d6af03e1230ccad546a8659245ae9\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:48 . 2012-06-14 10:48 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\badd66e1d2b8416e9bb868ad059203c6\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:38 . 2012-05-09 10:38 634368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\931a2bece4668863db4f852401c828cf\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 366080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\6762f1ee780fa9c0b4ef66b285c64844\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\660c4d6dd69ef22bc05587e1998cd135\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 320512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ServiceModelReg\47ed5bc9f42ea0054ce9acfde5e640b8\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 258048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\a4706b850df9a3483f2fc439b6abe616\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 539648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\8b873631a0855fb6aa0ad25f1d9de7fe\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 224768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\7416fe825e6e49a87fa8ff60c8971813\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 368128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\186c27fbd7b38b5551889274f6fa2ccd\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 133632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\5a121969a115d11b6256eb960c145686\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 386560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\97c613d3899b320a6765793bdf490272\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 175104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\dec22fb7d6b8929a41380e5359741a07\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 144384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\1009b31c86a1b798fffa9e0127cec29c\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 839680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\21d88631ef629715d3eecdd08e62e0b8\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 222720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\a0f38c6478cca8297fb160291346c1c9\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CustomMarshalers\bb26dd100d656605c576881a1a823667\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 410112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\9869c02d18825fdd32e64135a3e7246b\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 842240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AspNetMMCExt\e414683ec4cff1cac0c77aaefd67144e\AspNetMMCExt.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:52 . 2012-06-14 11:52 842240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AspNetMMCExt\c0045c1c7c29c7e7cc7bd60001b729a7\AspNetMMCExt.ni.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 839680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 839680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 835584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 835584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 114688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 114688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2010-06-10 05:18 970752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 131072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 131072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 303104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 303104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2010-06-10 05:18 438272 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 630784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 401408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 401408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 188416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 188416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 970752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:33 . 2012-06-14 11:33 970752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:33 . 2012-06-14 11:33 745472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 745472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 296816 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 296816 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 231280 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 174080 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SQLite.Linq\2.0.38.0__db937bc2d44ff139\System.Data.SQLite.Linq.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 425984 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 425984 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 163840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:22 . 2009-03-26 07:22 163840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 602112 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Spring.Core\1.1.0.2__65e474d141e25e07\Spring.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 143360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Spring.Aop\1.1.0.2__65e474d141e25e07\Spring.Aop.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:20 . 2009-03-26 07:20 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMdiagnostics.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2010-06-10 05:18 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMdiagnostics.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:07 . 2012-05-09 10:07 532480 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 884736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Services3\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Services3.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 330520 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Blueprints\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Blueprints.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 105248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInManager\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInManager.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 211736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 659456 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 659456 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 115744 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data\1.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-15 00:04 . 2012-05-15 00:04 115744 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.Server\1.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.Server.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:24 . 2012-03-27 05:24 608136 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Client.Internal.Host\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Infopath.Client.Internal.Host.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 749568 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 749568 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 655360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 655360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 348160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 348160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 270336 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 221184 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.Protocol\2.1.2.4__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.Protocol.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 114688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.Core\2.1.2.4__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Oip.Messaging.Client.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 409960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 114024 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Search\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Search.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 476520 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 226664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 214376 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.QuickBaseClient.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 122728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Metrix.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 181608 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.SharpZipLib.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 402792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.3rdParty.Lucene.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 106496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Provider.PreferencesSpecific\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.Provider.PreferencesSpecific.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 217088 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccess\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccess.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 651264 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccess.Entity\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Subsystem.DataAccess.Entity.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 458752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Portability\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Portability.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 106496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Component\3.1.2.2__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Foundations.Component.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 357736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UX.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 421224 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 269672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\3.1.26.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 206184 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers\3.1.26.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.XmlSerializers.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 120168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 121704 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll
+ 2011-05-29 00:49 . 2011-05-29 00:49 374120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Corel.Interop.VGCore\15.1.0.588__e4835428e22ad6f9\Corel.Interop.VGCore.dll
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 296296 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Corel.Interop.PHOTOPAINT\15.1.0.588__e4835428e22ad6f9\Corel.Interop.PHOTOPAINT.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 507904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\AspNetMMCExt\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 507904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\AspNetMMCExt\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 106496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\antlr.runtime\2.7.6.2__65e474d141e25e07\antlr.runtime.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 261632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 261632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:20 . 2009-03-26 07:20 368640 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:07 . 2012-05-09 10:07 368640 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 113664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 113664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 854016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.SQLite\1.0.61.0__db937bc2d44ff139\System.Data.SQLite.DLL
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 486400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 486400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 367400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.InteropAdapter\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.InteropAdapter.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:24 . 2012-03-27 05:24 117160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Infopath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:31 . 2012-06-14 10:31 471040 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:50 . 2012-06-14 10:50 462848 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2008-09-30 16:56 . 2008-09-30 16:56 462848 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Drawing\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2009-12-01 11:11 . 2009-12-01 11:11 423784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\office\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\OFFICE.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 371496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.Forms\11.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.Forms.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:23 . 2012-03-27 05:23 870256 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 232248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Publisher\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Publisher.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-12-16 09:43 350080 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.PowerPoint\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.PowerPoint.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 920376 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 146232 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 404296 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.SemiTrust\11.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.SemiTrust.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:22 . 2012-03-27 05:22 149368 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 389120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehRecObj\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehRecObj.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 389120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehRecObj\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehRecObj.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 122880 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiwmp\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiwmp.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 122880 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiwmp\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiwmp.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 278528 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiVidCtl\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiVidCtl.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 278528 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiVidCtl\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiVidCtl.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 389120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiProxy\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiProxy.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 389120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiProxy\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiProxy.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 204800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiPlay\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiPlay.dll
+ 2012-07-03 21:57 . 2012-07-03 21:57 204800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiPlay\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiplay.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 167936 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiMsgr\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiMsgr.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 167936 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehiMsgr\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiMsgr.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehExtCOM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehExtCOM.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehExtCOM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehExtCOM.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 126976 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehepgdat\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehepgdat.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 126976 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehepgdat\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehepgdat.dll
+ 2012-07-03 21:57 . 2012-07-03 21:57 868352 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehepg\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehepg.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 868352 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehepg\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehepg.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 192512 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehcommon\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehcommon.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 192512 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehcommon\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehcommon.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 102400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehCIR\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehCIR.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 102400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ehCIR\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehCIR.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 117248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\BDATunePIA\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\bdatunepia.dll
+ 2009-09-10 14:57 . 2009-09-10 14:57 117248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\BDATunePIA\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\bdatunepia.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-11-21 15:51 471552 c:\windows\AppPatch\aclayers.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982802$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2009-04-15 14:51 585216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982802$\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982665$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982665$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2009-12-31 16:50 353792 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982214$\srv.sys
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982214$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982214$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-10-15 16:28 119808 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982132$\t2embed.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982132$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB982132$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981997$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981997$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981957$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981957$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-05-26 08:58 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981793$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-05-26 08:58 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981793$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2008-05-09 10:53 430080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981349$\vbscript.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981349$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981349$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2008-04-14 00:12 406016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981322$\usp10.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981322$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981322$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980436$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980436$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-06-25 08:25 147456 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980436$\schannel.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:35 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:35 . 2009-12-04 18:22 455424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09 285696 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840  c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980195$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980195$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-04-13 19:42 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979904$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-04-13 19:42 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979904$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2008-04-21 12:08 215552 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979687$\wordpad.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979687$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:25 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:25 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-23 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979306$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-23 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979306$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2008-04-14 00:12 343040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\mspaint.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2007-07-28 06:11 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978695_WM9$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2007-07-28 06:11 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978695_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-04-14 00:12 176640 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\wintrust.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2008-04-11 19:04 691712 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-06-20 11:08 225856 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\tcpip6.sys
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-04-14 00:11 100352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\6to4svc.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978262$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978262$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840  c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978251$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978251$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2008-10-24 11:21 455296 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978251$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977816$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977816$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-11-25 20:44 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:44 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2006-09-23 20:12 474112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\shlwapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2009-05-27 01:10 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2007-07-28 06:11 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975558_WM8$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2007-07-28 06:11 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975558_WM8$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2006-10-19 04:47 317440 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975558_WM8$\mp4sdecd.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2009-06-25 08:25 136192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467$\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-04-14 00:12 270336 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392$\oakley.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2008-04-14 00:12 150016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\rastls.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-10-03 10:02 247326 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112$\strmdll.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973904$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973904$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2008-04-14 00:12 203776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815$\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:23 . 2008-05-06 23:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973768$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:23 . 2008-05-06 23:16 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973768$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:23 . 2006-10-09 23:18 178176 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973768$\ehkeyctl.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2006-10-19 04:47 314880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\wmpdxm.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2007-07-27 17:41 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2007-07-27 17:41 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973525$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973525$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973354$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973354$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973346$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973346$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2009-06-16 14:36 119808 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\t2embed.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971961$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971961$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2008-05-09 10:53 512000 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971961$\jscript.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-12-16 12:30 354304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737$\winhttp.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-04-14 00:12 132096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\wkssvc.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971633$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971633$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971557$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971557$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-12-11 10:57 333952 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468$\srv.sys
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971029$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971029$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2008-04-14 00:12 135168 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971029$\shsvcs.dll
+ 2009-08-27 08:35 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970653-v3$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-27 08:35 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970653-v3$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2008-04-13 18:53 264832 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\http.sys
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2008-04-14 00:12 584704 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238$\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969947$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969947$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969898$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969898$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:25 . 2007-07-27 17:41 382840  c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968816_WM9$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:25 . 2007-07-27 17:41 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968816_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968537$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968537$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-12-05 06:54 144896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\schannel.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12 132608 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2009-02-09 12:10 729088 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\lsasrv.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-04-14 00:11 299520 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\kerberos.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-04-14 00:11 343040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501$\localspl.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-04-14 00:12 117760 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961371$\t2embed.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961371$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961371$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958869$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-04-14 00:12 153088 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\triedit.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956744$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956744$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-27 01:10 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2008-04-14 00:11 451072 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759$\aclayers.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2006-10-19 04:47 603648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB954155_WM9$\wmspdmod.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2007-07-27 17:41 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB954155_WM9$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2007-07-27 17:41 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB954155_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2009-04-13 20:42 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2009-04-13 20:42 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2004-07-19 17:54 303104 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorjit.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2008-04-13 16:09 200704 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2009-01-08 01:21 121856 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\xmllite.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2005-10-12 23:12 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2005-10-12 23:12 716000 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\update.exe
+ 2009-04-23 04:51 . 2005-10-12 23:12 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915865$\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718704$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718704$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2011-09-28 07:06 599040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718704$\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2695962$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2695962$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2686509$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2686509$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2661637$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2661637$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2660465$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2660465$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:38 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2659262$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2659262$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:31 . 2004-07-19 17:54 462848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2656378$\system.drawing.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:31 . 2009-04-13 19:42 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2656378$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:31 . 2009-04-13 19:42 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2656378$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2009-12-24 06:59 177664 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2653956$\wintrust.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2653956$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2653956$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2008-04-14 00:11 144384 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2653956$\imagehlp.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2647518$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2647518$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2011-06-20 17:44 293376 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2646524$\winsrv.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2646524$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2646524$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641690$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641690$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2011-09-09 09:12 599040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641690$\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641653$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641653$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2639417$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2639417$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633952$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633952$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2631813$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2631813$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2008-04-14 00:12 386048 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2631813$\qdvd.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:41 . 2010-12-21 19:36 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2628259$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:41 . 2010-12-21 19:36 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2628259$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:41 . 2006-10-09 23:12 107008 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2628259$\mstvcapn.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2624667$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2624667$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2621440$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2621440$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2011-06-24 14:10 139656 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2621440$\rdpwd.sys
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2620712$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2620712$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:45 . 2010-12-21 19:36 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2619340$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:45 . 2010-12-21 19:36 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2619340$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:45 . 2011-02-05 01:48 456192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2619340$\encdec.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2618451$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2618451$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2616676$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2616676$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2011-09-03 10:17 599040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2616676$\crypt32.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2607712$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2607712$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2008-04-14 00:11 599040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2607712$\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2009-04-13 19:42 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2009-04-13 19:42 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-05 22:44 303104 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorjit.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-06 16:57 200704 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2603381$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2603381$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2008-04-14 00:12 176128 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2598479$\winmm.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2598479$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2598479$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2592799$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2592799$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2011-02-16 13:22 138496 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2592799$\afd.sys
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2009-08-25 09:17 354816 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2585542$\winhttp.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2585542$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2585542$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2011-04-29 17:25 151552 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2585542$\schannel.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2584146$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2584146$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-04-13 20:42 371424 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-04-13 20:42 213216 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 04:59 303104 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:12 200704 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570947$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570947$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-24 06:47 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570791$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-24 06:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570791$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570222$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570222$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2008-04-14 00:13 139656 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2570222$\rdpwd.sys
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2011-04-26 11:07 293376 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567680$\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567680$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567680$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567053$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567053$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2566454$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2566454$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2008-07-30 02:59 161296 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\uiautomationcore.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2011-08-12 20:51 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2011-08-12 20:51 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2004-08-09 21:00 163328 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\oleacc.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2562937$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2562937$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2555917$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2555917$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2011-03-07 05:33 692736 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893-v2$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2011-05-02 15:31 692736 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2544893-v2$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2541763$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2541763$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-06-30 12:31 149504 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2541763$\schannel.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2011-02-17 13:18 455936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276-v2$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2011-04-29 16:19 456320 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2536276-v2$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2535512$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2535512$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2008-04-13 19:17 105344 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2535512$\mup.sys
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2524375$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2524375$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2511455$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2511455$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-02-24 13:11 455680 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2511455$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-03-09 11:09 430080 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2510581$\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2510581$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2510581$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2009-08-13 15:16 512000 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2510581$\jscript.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2008-06-20 17:46 245248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\mswsock.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2008-06-20 17:46 147968 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2008-08-14 10:04 138496 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\afd.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-08-26 13:39 357248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508429$\srv.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508429$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508429$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508272$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2508272$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-06-18 17:45 293376 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507938$\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507938$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507938$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507618$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507618$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2011-01-07 14:09 290048 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2507618$\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506223$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506223$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506212$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506212$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-09-18 19:23 974848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506212$\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-09-18 06:53 974848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506212$\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503665$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503665$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2008-10-16 14:43 138496 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503665$\afd.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503658$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503658$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-06-09 07:43 692736 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2503658$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:58 . 2010-12-21 18:36 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2502898$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:58 . 2010-12-21 18:36 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2502898$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-09 09:58 . 2005-08-05 22:01 282112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2502898$\sbe.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:58 . 2005-08-05 22:01 356352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2502898$\encdec.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2491683$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2491683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2008-04-14 00:12 229376 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2491683$\fxscover.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2485663$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2485663$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2485376$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2485376$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-10-28 13:13 290048 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2485376$\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2483185$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2483185$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2008-04-14 00:12 438272 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2483185$\shimgvw.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2481109$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2481109$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2008-04-14 00:12 677888 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2481109$\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2479628$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2479628$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478971$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478971$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2009-06-25 08:25 301568 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478971$\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478960$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478960$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2009-06-25 08:25 730112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2478960$\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476687$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476490$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476490$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 551936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2476490$\oleaut32.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2467659$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2467659$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443685$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443685$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443105$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2443105$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2440591$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2440591$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2436673$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2436673$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2423089$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2423089$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:12 249856 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\odbc32.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:12 102400 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\msjro.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:11 200704 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\msadox.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:11 180224 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\msadomd.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:11 536576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\msado15.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2008-04-14 00:11 143360 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\msadco.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2412687$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2412687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2009-02-09 12:10 714752 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntdll.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2006-10-14 08:13 981760 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\mfc42u.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2008-04-14 00:11 927504 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\mfc40u.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2004-08-09 21:00 924432 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\mfc40.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:02 . 2007-07-28 06:11 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2378111_WM9$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:02 . 2007-07-28 06:11 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2378111_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:17 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2360937$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:17 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2360937$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:17 . 2010-07-22 15:49 590848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2360937$\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2347290$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2347290$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-06-21 15:27 354304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\srv.sys
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296199$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296199$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2010-09-01 11:51 285824 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296199$\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:20 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296011$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:20 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296011$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:20 . 2008-04-14 00:11 617472 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2296011$\comctl32.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2286198$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2286198$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2279986$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2279986$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-04-20 05:30 285696 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2279986$\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2259922$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2259922$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2010-02-23 02:53 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2008-04-14 00:12 744448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\helpsvc.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2160329$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2160329$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-29 08:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2158563$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-29 08:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2158563$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2141007$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2141007$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-01-29 15:01 691712 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2141007$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2008-04-14 00:12 293376 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2121546$\winsrv.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2121546$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2121546$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2115168$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2115168$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2079403$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2079403$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-23 06:13 . 2010-07-23 06:13 590848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982802\SP3QFE\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:31 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982665\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-04-16 11:08 . 2010-04-16 11:08 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-04-16 11:06 . 2010-04-16 11:06 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 230400  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:19 . 2010-05-04 17:19 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2010-06-21 14:18 354304 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982214\SP3QFE\srv.sys
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:53 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-27 08:01 . 2010-08-27 08:01 119808 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982132\SP3QFE\t2embed.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-09 11:06 . 2010-03-09 11:06 430080 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981349\SP3QFE\vbscript.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-16 15:29 . 2010-04-16 15:29 406016 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981322\SP3QFE\usp10.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-30 12:23 . 2010-06-30 12:23 149504 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980436\SP3QFE\schannel.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-02-24 11:57 457216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980232\SP3QFE\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-20 05:37 . 2010-04-20 05:37 285824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980218\SP3QFE\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980195\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980195\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:30 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980195\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-02-23 05:19 . 2010-02-23 05:19 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-02-23 05:18 . 2010-02-23 05:18 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-12 13:02 . 2010-07-12 13:02 218112 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\SP3QFE\wordpad.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:26 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:26 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:26 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979482\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979309\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-16 18:27 . 2009-12-16 18:27 343040 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978706\SP3QFE\mspaint.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-24 06:42 . 2009-12-24 06:42 178176 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978601\SP3QFE\wintrust.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\update\update.exe
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-29 14:53 . 2010-01-29 14:53 691712 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\SP3QFE\inetcomm.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-11 11:36 . 2010-02-11 11:36 226880 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\SP3QFE\tcpip6.sys
+ 2010-02-12 04:27 . 2010-02-12 04:27 100864 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978338\SP3QFE\6to4svc.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978262\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978262\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978262\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 17:51 . 2009-12-04 17:25 456832 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978251\SP3QFE\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-12-18 07:00 . 2009-12-18 07:00 634632 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-12-18 06:58 . 2009-12-18 06:58 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978037\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977914\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977816\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977816\update\update.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977816\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-10-28 06:54 . 2009-10-28 06:54 634632 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-10-28 06:52 . 2009-10-28 06:52 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-08 09:01 . 2009-12-08 09:01 474112 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975713\SP3QFE\shlwapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\update\update.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2009-05-27 01:10 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\update\update.exe
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-11 14:13 . 2009-09-11 14:13 136704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975467\SP3QFE\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975025\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975025\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975025\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974571\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 840704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-08-27 05:18 . 2009-08-27 05:18 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-08-27 05:18 . 2009-08-27 05:18 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-13 10:38 . 2009-10-13 10:38 270336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974392\SP3QFE\oakley.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-12 13:28 . 2009-10-12 13:28 150016 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974318\SP3QFE\rastls.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-26 08:03 . 2009-08-26 08:03 247326 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974112\SP3QFE\strmdll.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-12-10 01:13 . 2009-07-29 14:01 119648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973904\SP3QFE\msconv97.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973869\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973869\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973869\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-05 08:52 . 2009-08-05 08:52 204800 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973815\SP3QFE\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\update\update.exe
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973525\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973525\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973525\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973507\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973346\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973346\update\update.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973346\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\update\update.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 05:28 . 2009-10-15 16:39 119808 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972270\SP3QFE\t2embed.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 828928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-06-29 07:25 . 2009-06-29 07:25 634632 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-06-29 07:23 . 2009-06-29 07:23 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\update\update.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-09 16:26 . 2009-08-13 15:02 512000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971961\SP3QFE\jscript.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:43 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-25 09:27 . 2009-08-25 09:27 354816 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971737\SP3QFE\winhttp.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-10 06:17 . 2009-06-10 06:17 134144 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971657\SP3QFE\wkssvc.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-09 07:38 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\update\update.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971557\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\update\update.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:34 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-02-10 17:51 . 2010-01-01 07:58 353792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971468\SP3QFE\srv.sys
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\update\update.exe
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-07-27 22:13 . 2009-07-27 22:13 135168 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\SP3QFE\shsvcs.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\update\update.exe
+ 2009-12-10 09:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-20 15:21 . 2009-10-20 15:21 265728 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970430\SP3QFE\http.sys
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-04-15 15:24 . 2009-04-15 15:24 585216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB970238\SP3QFE\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\update\update.exe
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969898\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969898\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2007-11-30 12:39 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969898\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 828928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-04-25 05:27 . 2009-04-25 05:27 636088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2009-04-25 05:26 . 2009-04-25 05:26 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\update\update.exe
+ 2009-10-12 20:21 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-25 08:41 . 2009-06-25 08:41 147456 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\schannel.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:41 . 2009-06-25 08:41 136704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-06-26 09:41 . 2009-06-26 09:41 730112 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\lsasrv.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:41 . 2009-06-25 08:41 301568 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP3QFE\kerberos.dll
+ 2009-04-17 04:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB963027-IE7\update\update.exe
- 2009-04-17 04:37 . 2008-07-09 07:38 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB963027-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\update\update.exe
+ 2009-06-11 07:58 . 2008-07-09 07:38 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-05-07 15:14 . 2009-05-07 15:14 346112 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961501\SP3QFE\localspl.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:32 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\update\update.exe
+ 2009-07-15 21:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-06-16 14:43 . 2009-06-16 14:43 119808 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB961371\SP3QFE\t2embed.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:38 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB960859\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\update\update.exe
+ 2009-09-10 08:24 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-09-09 16:26 . 2009-06-21 21:49 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956844\SP3QFE\triedit.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\update\update.exe
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-07-08 13:02 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-27 01:10 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\update\update.exe
+ 2010-01-13 09:23 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-01-13 03:04 . 2009-11-21 15:40 471552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB955759\SP3QFE\aclayers.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:23 371424 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:22 716000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2009-04-23 15:30 . 2007-03-06 01:22 213216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2009-04-23 14:38 . 2008-05-27 17:31 765952 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB938127-v2-IE7\SP2QFE\vgx.dll


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\update\update.exe
+ 2012-06-05 05:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-31 13:19 . 2012-05-31 13:19 599552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718704\SP3QFE\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2695962\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2695962\update\update.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2695962\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\update\update.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:19 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2686509\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\update\update.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 106496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 478720 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-02-29 10:34 . 2012-02-29 10:34 634680 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2012-02-29 10:33 . 2012-02-29 10:33 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:22 . 2012-03-01 01:22 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\update\update.exe
+ 2012-02-18 05:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2661637\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\update\update.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\update\update.exe
+ 2012-04-11 06:13 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-29 14:08 . 2012-02-29 14:08 178176 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\SP3QFE\wintrust.dll
+ 2012-02-29 14:08 . 2012-02-29 14:08 148480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2653956\SP3QFE\imagehlp.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647518\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647518\update\update.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:14 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647518\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:27 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 106496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 478720 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-12-16 10:35 . 2011-12-16 10:35 634680 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-12-16 10:33 . 2011-12-16 10:33 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\update\update.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-25 21:56 . 2011-11-25 21:56 293376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2646524\SP3QFE\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\update\update.exe
+ 2011-11-11 09:23 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-28 07:05 . 2011-09-28 07:05 599552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641690\SP3QFE\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\update\update.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:45 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\update\update.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-03 15:27 . 2011-11-03 15:27 386048 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\SP3QFE\qdvd.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\update\update.exe
+ 2012-03-15 10:18 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-03-15 04:45 . 2012-01-09 16:19 139784 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2621440\SP3QFE\rdpwd.sys
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2620712\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618451\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618451\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618451\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 106496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 478720 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-10-31 10:32 . 2011-10-31 10:32 634504 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-10-27 10:32 . 2011-10-27 10:32 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\update\update.exe
+ 2011-09-17 08:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-09 09:11 . 2011-09-09 09:11 599552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2616676\SP3QFE\crypt32.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\update\update.exe
+ 2011-09-07 05:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-03 10:16 . 2011-09-03 10:16 599552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2607712\SP3QFE\crypt32.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\update\update.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2603381\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\update\update.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:44 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-14 14:45 . 2011-10-14 14:45 176128 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2598479\SP3QFE\winmm.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\update\update.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-13 19:32 . 2011-08-17 13:41 138496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2592799\SP3QFE\afd.sys
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 106496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 478720 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-08-17 10:34 . 2011-08-17 10:34 634632 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-08-17 10:33 . 2011-08-17 10:33 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\update\update.exe
+ 2012-02-01 05:53 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-11-16 14:20 . 2011-11-16 14:20 354816 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\SP3QFE\winhttp.dll
+ 2011-11-16 14:20 . 2011-11-16 14:20 152064 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2585542\SP3QFE\schannel.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:43 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-01-11 06:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\update\update.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:43 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2584146\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570947\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570947\update\update.exe
+ 2011-09-17 07:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570947\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-09 20:39 . 2011-06-24 14:09 139656 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2570222\SP3QFE\rdpwd.sys
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:42 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-20 17:43 . 2011-06-20 17:43 293376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567680\SP3QFE\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\update\update.exe
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:35 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2566454\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2562937\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2562937\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2562937\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 106496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 478720 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-06-20 10:38 . 2011-06-20 10:38 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-06-20 10:36 . 2011-06-20 10:36 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\update\update.exe
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-16 15:37 . 2011-05-02 15:30 692736 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893\SP3QFE\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\update\update.exe
+ 2011-11-11 09:27 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-10 14:21 . 2011-10-10 14:21 692736 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544893-v2\SP3QFE\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-16 15:44 . 2011-04-30 08:49 766464 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2544521-IE7\SP3QFE\vgx.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-29 07:39 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-29 17:23 . 2011-04-29 17:23 151552 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2541763\SP3QFE\schannel.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:58 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-16 15:37 . 2011-04-29 16:47 457856 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276\SP3QFE\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\update\update.exe
+ 2011-08-10 05:41 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-08-09 20:41 . 2011-07-15 13:29 457856 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2536276-v2\SP3QFE\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-16 15:37 . 2011-04-21 13:52 105472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2535512\SP3QFE\mup.sys
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 478208 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-04-21 10:34 . 2011-04-21 10:34 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-04-21 10:33 . 2011-04-21 10:33 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2524375\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2524375\update\update.exe
+ 2011-03-25 06:46 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2524375\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 01:27 . 2011-02-17 13:19 457472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2511455\SP3QFE\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-04 06:42 . 2011-03-04 06:42 434176 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\SP3QFE\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-03-04 06:42 . 2011-03-04 06:42 512000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2510581\SP3QFE\jscript.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:24 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-06-20 11:16 . 2008-06-20 11:16 225856 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip6.sys
+ 2008-06-20 11:59 . 2008-06-20 11:59 361600 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
+ 2008-06-20 17:43 . 2008-06-20 17:43 245248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\mswsock.dll
+ 2011-03-03 06:53 . 2011-03-03 06:53 149504 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\dnsapi.dll
+ 2008-10-16 15:07 . 2008-10-16 15:07 138496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\afd.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-17 13:19 . 2011-02-17 13:19 357888 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508429\SP3QFE\srv.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508272\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508272\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2508272\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\update\update.exe
+ 2011-07-13 09:09 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-26 11:02 . 2011-04-26 11:02 293376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507938\SP3QFE\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:29 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-15 13:05 . 2011-02-15 13:05 290432 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2507618\SP3QFE\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:28 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-08 13:32 . 2011-02-08 13:32 974848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\SP3QFE\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-02-08 13:32 . 2011-02-08 13:32 978944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506212\SP3QFE\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 06:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-16 15:37 . 2011-02-16 13:25 138496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503665\SP3QFE\afd.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:30 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-03-07 05:31 . 2011-03-07 05:31 692736 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2503658\SP3QFE\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 478208 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-02-14 11:36 . 2011-02-14 11:36 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-02-14 11:35 . 2011-02-14 11:35 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:38 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-11 13:22 . 2011-02-11 13:22 229888 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2491683\SP3QFE\fxscover.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485663\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485663\update\update.exe
+ 2011-04-14 07:37 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485663\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-07 14:09 . 2011-01-07 14:09 290048 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2485376\SP3QFE\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-21 14:42 . 2011-01-21 14:42 439808 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\SP3QFE\shimgvw.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 478208 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-12-20 10:49 . 2010-12-20 10:49 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-12-20 10:48 . 2010-12-20 10:48 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\update\update.exe
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-27 11:41 . 2011-01-27 11:41 677888 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\SP3QFE\lhmstsc.exe
+ 2011-02-02 07:57 . 2011-02-02 07:57 136192 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\SP3QFE\aaclient.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-12-22 12:32 . 2010-12-22 12:32 301568 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478971\SP3QFE\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-12-20 17:24 . 2010-12-20 17:24 730112 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2478960\SP3QFE\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476687\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\update\update.exe
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-12-20 17:30 . 2010-12-20 17:30 552448 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2476490\SP3QFE\oleaut32.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2467659\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2467659\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:06 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2467659\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2443105\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:10 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2440591\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:01 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2423089\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-13 21:23 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 253952 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\odbc32.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 102400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\msjro.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 200704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\msadox.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 180224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\msadomd.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 565248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\msado15.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:50 . 2010-11-09 14:50 143360 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2419632\SP3QFE\msadco.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 478208 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-10-18 10:36 . 2010-10-18 10:36 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-10-18 10:34 . 2010-10-18 10:34 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\update\update.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:55 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-02-10 18:12 . 2010-12-09 15:15 718336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntdll.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-14 15:05 . 2010-09-18 07:18 974848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\SP3QFE\mfc42u.dll
+ 2010-10-14 15:05 . 2010-09-18 07:18 974848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\SP3QFE\mfc42.dll
+ 2010-10-14 15:05 . 2010-09-18 07:18 953856 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\SP3QFE\mfc40u.dll
+ 2010-10-14 15:05 . 2010-09-18 07:18 954368 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2387149\SP3QFE\mfc40.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:18 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 16:18 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:18 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-14 14:51 . 2010-08-16 08:43 590848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360937\SP3QFE\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 478208 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 468480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-08-25 11:07 . 2010-08-25 11:07 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-08-25 11:06 . 2010-08-25 11:06 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2347290\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-26 13:37 . 2010-08-26 13:37 357248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2345886\SP3QFE\srv.sys
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\update\update.exe
+ 2011-01-08 09:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-28 13:08 . 2010-10-28 13:08 290048 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2296199\SP3QFE\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\update\update.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:21 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-01 11:48 . 2010-09-01 11:48 285824 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2279986\SP3QFE\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2259922\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2259922\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:34 . 2009-05-26 09:01 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2259922\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2010-02-23 02:53 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\update\update.exe
+ 2010-07-15 09:19 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-07-14 16:13 . 2010-06-14 14:38 744448 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2229593\SP3QFE\helpsvc.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 841216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 233472 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\webcheck.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 105984 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\url.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 102912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\occache.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 671232 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\mstime.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\msrating.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 477696 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtmled.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 459264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\msfeeds.dll
+ 2010-06-17 14:45 . 2010-06-17 14:45 634648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\iexplore.exe
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 268288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 193024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\iepeers.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 388608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 380928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2010-06-17 14:43 . 2010-06-17 14:43 161792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakui.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 230400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieaksie.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieakeng.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 132608 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\extmgr.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 214528 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtrans.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 347136 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 124928 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\advpack.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:28 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-09 07:41 . 2010-06-09 07:41 692736 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2141007\SP3QFE\inetcomm.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\update\update.exe
+ 2010-09-15 08:33 . 2010-02-22 14:23 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-06-18 17:43 . 2010-06-18 17:43 293376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2121546\SP3QFE\winsrv.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2115168\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2115168\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2115168\spuninst.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\update\update.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-05-26 11:40 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-05-08 21:33 . 2012-02-09 15:43 1748992 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6002.22791_x-ww_c8dff154\GdiPlus.dll
+ 2011-04-14 01:27 . 2010-10-23 00:51 1748992 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6002.22509_x-ww_c7dad023\GdiPlus.dll
+ 2009-10-15 03:14 . 2009-08-13 13:55 1748992 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.22319_x-ww_f0b4c2df\GdiPlus.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 3781960 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_028bc148\mfc90u.dll
+ 2011-04-19 06:51 . 2011-04-19 06:51 3766600 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_028bc148\mfc90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 3783672 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_405b0943\mfc90u.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 3768312 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_405b0943\mfc90.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 3783160 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_421e9f78\mfc90u.dll
+ 2008-04-11 11:32 . 2008-04-11 11:32 3767288 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_421e9f78\mfc90.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 5982720 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugMFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_c94a3a24\mfc90ud.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 5937144 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugMFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_c94a3a24\mfc90d.dll
+ 2008-07-29 15:05 . 2008-07-29 15:05 1180672 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.DebugCRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_f863c71f\msvcr90d.dll
+ 2011-05-14 04:04 . 2011-05-14 04:04 1093120 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_150c9e8b\mfc80u.dll
+ 2011-05-14 04:04 . 2011-05-14 04:04 1101824 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_150c9e8b\mfc80.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 1079808 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_dec6ddd2\mfc80u.dll
+ 2006-10-26 20:40 . 2006-10-26 20:40 1093632 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_dec6ddd2\mfc80.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:46 . 2009-07-12 03:46 1093120 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_b77cec8e\mfc80u.dll
+ 2009-07-12 03:46 . 2009-07-12 03:46 1105920 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_b77cec8e\mfc80.dll
+ 2009-07-21 08:03 . 2009-07-21 08:03 1348432 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9876.0_x-ww_a621d1d5\msxml4.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 5105656 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_74288558\mfc90u.dll
+ 2008-04-11 07:02 . 2008-04-11 07:02 5086712 c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30411.0_x-ww_74288558\mfc90.dll
+ 2010-04-06 11:52 . 2010-04-06 11:52 2462720 c:\windows\system32\WMVCore.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1326080 c:\windows\system32\webfldrs.msi
+ 2011-10-01 19:56 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 1168896 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-01-21 14:44 8462336 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-03-02 23:04 1499136 c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12 1435648 c:\windows\system32\query.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-07-17 16:22 1435648 c:\windows\system32\query.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-11-03 15:28 1292288 c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2008-09-12 19:43 . 2009-07-31 18:05 1372672 c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
+ 2009-07-21 08:05 . 2009-07-21 08:05 1348432 c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-06-14 07:41 1172480 c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2006-10-09 23:15 1669632 c:\windows\system32\msvidctl.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2011-02-02 07:58 2067456 c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 4368720 c:\windows\system32\mfc100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 4342600 c:\windows\system32\mfc100.dll
+ 2012-06-23 01:52 . 2012-06-23 01:52 9459912 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_262.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 6105088 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2007-02-12 23:10 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-07-07 09:28 . 2011-07-07 09:28 1193320 c:\windows\system32\FM20.DLL
+ 2012-06-04 18:15 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\usbaapl_87F84F5DA3368BC69CA5BE7F6A79CAA709E36E13\usbaaplrc.dll
+ 2011-10-14 19:28 . 2011-04-08 21:59 1461992 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\netaapl_63AA05C4700EB9CAF2D048DAC1D06D764A0D4C41\wdfcoinstaller01009.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-02 22:19 1933848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-04-06 11:52 2462720 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\WMVCore.dll
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-05-15 13:20 1863168 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\win32k.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 1168896 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
+ 2008-06-17 19:02 . 2011-01-21 14:44 8462336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shell32.dll
+ 2009-03-02 23:04 . 2009-03-02 23:04 1499136 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
+ 2009-07-17 16:22 . 2009-07-17 16:22 1435648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\query.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:12 . 2011-11-03 15:28 1292288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\quartz.dll
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-05-04 12:32 2026496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-05-04 13:16 2148352 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2008-09-12 19:43 . 2009-07-31 18:05 1372672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml6.dll
+ 2008-11-12 16:00 . 2010-06-14 07:41 1172480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-06-10 16:19 2066432 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstscax.dll
+ 2009-08-12 19:11 . 2010-01-29 15:01 1315328 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msoe.dll
+ 2010-03-12 17:11 . 2010-06-18 13:36 3558912 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\moviemk.exe
+ 2011-02-02 07:58 . 2011-02-02 07:58 2067456 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lhmstscx.dll
+ 2009-01-08 01:20 . 2006-09-23 20:12 1022976 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\browseui.dll
+ 2009-11-07 08:06 . 2009-11-07 08:06 1130824 c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2006-09-23 20:12 1022976 c:\windows\system32\browseui.dll
+ 2008-09-12 19:44 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1326080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webfldrs.msi
+ 2008-09-12 19:43 . 2004-08-09 21:00 5080576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msnmsgs.msi
+ 2012-01-19 07:30 . 2012-01-19 07:30 2179072 c:\windows\npdbplug.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1663320 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 2650464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 4881752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 2199880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-04-12 23:11 . 2011-04-12 23:11 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-10-26 22:46 . 2011-10-26 22:46 3511880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Core.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:26 . 2010-03-18 20:26 1163264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\netfx_core_x86.msi
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 5197648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 1142616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:16 . 2010-03-18 21:16 1972552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\csc.exe
+ 2011-07-09 17:30 . 2011-07-09 17:30 6724424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2010-04-08 06:48 . 2010-04-08 06:48 5967872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-03-20 12:23 . 2012-03-20 12:23 5025792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2008-07-25 18:17 . 2008-07-25 18:17 5025792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-12-25 11:50 . 2011-12-25 11:50 5246976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 3186688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
- 2008-07-25 18:17 . 2008-07-25 18:17 5062656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-03-20 12:23 . 2012-03-20 12:23 5062656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 5913360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-12-25 10:50 . 2011-12-25 10:50 4550656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-04-26 09:32 . 2012-04-26 09:32 6385664 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M2656370\M2656370Uninstall.msp
+ 2011-12-25 19:07 . 2011-12-25 19:07 2064384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-12-25 19:06 . 2011-12-25 19:06 1269760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Web.dll
- 2007-04-14 04:35 . 2007-04-14 04:35 1232896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.dll
+ 2011-12-25 19:06 . 2011-12-25 19:06 1232896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:57 . 2007-04-14 03:57 2514944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:54 . 2011-12-25 06:54 2514944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-12-25 06:53 . 2011-12-25 06:53 2527232 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2011-12-25 19:06 . 2011-12-25 19:06 2142208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorlib.dll
- 2007-04-14 03:50 . 2007-04-14 03:50 2142208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorlib.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2004-07-19 17:54 2002944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-17 08:19 2002944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-01-02 23:40 1200128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Web.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-17 08:20 1200128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Web.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-12-17 11:59 1179648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-17 08:19 1179648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-12-17 11:59 2281472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorwks.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-13 23:59 2281472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorwks.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-12-17 11:58 2273280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-13 23:59 2273280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2012-01-17 08:19 1998848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorlib.dll
- 2004-07-19 17:54 . 2007-01-02 23:21 1998848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 3511880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 5197648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:30 . 2012-03-07 07:30 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2009-10-16 15:03 . 2009-10-16 15:03 5003776 c:\windows\Installer\e52c2b.msp
+ 2009-08-18 20:58 . 2009-08-18 20:58 8301056 c:\windows\Installer\e52c14.msp
+ 2009-08-18 20:57 . 2009-08-18 20:57 9122304 c:\windows\Installer\e52bfd.msp
+ 2009-08-22 20:44 . 2009-08-22 20:44 1640960 c:\windows\Installer\e0897b.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:44 . 2009-08-22 20:44 1652736 c:\windows\Installer\e0896f.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:44 . 2009-08-22 20:44 1652736 c:\windows\Installer\e08969.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:44 . 2009-08-22 20:44 1652736 c:\windows\Installer\e08963.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 2319872 c:\windows\Installer\e08935.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:43 . 2009-08-22 20:43 1647616 c:\windows\Installer\e08929.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 1640960 c:\windows\Installer\e08919.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 2022912 c:\windows\Installer\e08913.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 1713152 c:\windows\Installer\e0890c.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:42 . 2009-08-22 20:42 2397184 c:\windows\Installer\e08900.msi
+ 2010-01-15 05:26 . 2010-01-15 05:26 5027840 c:\windows\Installer\d91b5d.msp
+ 2010-08-08 01:11 . 2010-08-08 01:11 2317312 c:\windows\Installer\d4c64b.msi
+ 2010-02-21 08:03 . 2010-02-21 08:03 4472832 c:\windows\Installer\d1c814.msp
+ 2010-02-21 08:02 . 2010-02-21 08:02 4195840 c:\windows\Installer\d1c7f7.msp
+ 2010-03-12 06:59 . 2010-03-12 06:59 5031424 c:\windows\Installer\d1c7e0.msp
+ 2011-01-12 01:52 . 2011-01-12 01:52 3360768 c:\windows\Installer\cfca7a.msp
+ 2007-03-31 05:20 . 2007-03-31 05:20 5800960 c:\windows\Installer\cb31d1.msp
+ 2008-04-12 01:08 . 2008-04-12 01:08 6302720 c:\windows\Installer\cb314c.msp
+ 2008-04-12 01:48 . 2008-04-12 01:48 6774272 c:\windows\Installer\cb3103.msp
+ 2008-05-21 07:45 . 2008-05-21 07:45 5246976 c:\windows\Installer\cb30ea.msp
+ 2007-06-01 22:54 . 2007-06-01 22:54 9626624 c:\windows\Installer\cb30b7.msp
+ 2008-10-20 17:18 . 2008-10-20 17:18 6474240 c:\windows\Installer\cb30a0.msp
+ 2010-02-05 01:24 . 2010-02-05 01:24 9122304 c:\windows\Installer\b31143.msp
+ 2010-02-21 09:00 . 2010-02-21 09:00 8480768 c:\windows\Installer\b3112c.msp
+ 2010-02-04 08:59 . 2010-02-04 08:59 5031936 c:\windows\Installer\b31115.msp
+ 2006-06-25 07:13 . 2006-06-25 07:13 5864960 c:\windows\Installer\a0af19.msp
+ 2011-01-08 03:10 . 2011-01-08 03:10 3991040 c:\windows\Installer\951dff7.msp
+ 2011-03-22 05:48 . 2011-03-22 05:48 6420480 c:\windows\Installer\951a19.msp
+ 2011-03-22 05:46 . 2011-03-22 05:46 8997888 c:\windows\Installer\95198e.msp
+ 2011-03-15 03:58 . 2011-03-15 03:58 1558016 c:\windows\Installer\9513ca.msp
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 3258368 c:\windows\Installer\95138a.msi
+ 2011-02-16 21:54 . 2011-02-16 21:54 4992000 c:\windows\Installer\91d021.msp
+ 2011-01-12 01:53 . 2011-01-12 01:53 1763328 c:\windows\Installer\91d00a.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:22 . 2006-03-18 15:22 9909760 c:\windows\Installer\82b12.msi
+ 2011-10-14 19:25 . 2011-10-14 19:25 2002432 c:\windows\Installer\8131c6.msi
+ 2009-03-06 05:44 . 2009-03-06 05:44 3947520 c:\windows\Installer\7efe8bf.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:21 . 2006-03-18 15:21 9621504 c:\windows\Installer\7e90c.msi
+ 2012-02-28 01:28 . 2012-02-28 01:28 1420800 c:\windows\Installer\7e3247.msp
+ 2012-02-28 01:19 . 2012-02-28 01:19 8635904 c:\windows\Installer\7e31ed.msp
+ 2012-02-21 01:08 . 2012-02-21 01:08 5969920 c:\windows\Installer\7e28a8.msp
+ 2011-10-31 06:54 . 2011-10-31 06:54 2748416 c:\windows\Installer\7851d8.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:43 . 2007-10-15 06:43 5749760 c:\windows\Installer\76cbc1.msp
+ 2009-04-27 18:22 . 2009-04-27 18:22 3590144 c:\windows\Installer\730ca7.msi
+ 2012-06-04 19:00 . 2012-06-04 19:00 3666432 c:\windows\Installer\6864d2.msi
+ 2012-06-04 18:57 . 2012-06-04 18:57 4288000 c:\windows\Installer\686435.msi
+ 2012-06-04 18:15 . 2012-06-04 18:15 1718784 c:\windows\Installer\685895.msi
+ 2012-06-04 18:09 . 2012-06-04 18:09 1530368 c:\windows\Installer\685845.msi
+ 2011-12-12 00:33 . 2011-12-12 00:33 8543232 c:\windows\Installer\66e9b6.msi
+ 2011-12-12 00:32 . 2011-12-12 00:32 9899008 c:\windows\Installer\66e9aa.msi
+ 2010-08-14 01:01 . 2010-08-14 01:01 8993280 c:\windows\Installer\647443.msp
+ 2010-08-14 00:59 . 2010-08-14 00:59 8182272 c:\windows\Installer\64742c.msp
+ 2010-08-14 01:02 . 2010-08-14 01:02 2545664 c:\windows\Installer\647415.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:20 . 2006-03-18 15:20 1730048 c:\windows\Installer\5c229.msi
+ 2011-09-16 01:40 . 2011-09-16 01:40 7959552 c:\windows\Installer\59739b.msp
+ 2011-09-16 01:35 . 2011-09-16 01:35 1411072 c:\windows\Installer\597180.msp
+ 2012-04-05 05:38 . 2012-04-05 05:38 2831360 c:\windows\Installer\53b346fd.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:44 . 2012-04-29 04:44 9101824 c:\windows\Installer\53b346e5.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:44 . 2012-04-29 04:44 9586176 c:\windows\Installer\53b346ac.msp
+ 2012-04-30 21:38 . 2012-04-30 21:38 5011456 c:\windows\Installer\53b34693.msp
+ 2012-04-05 05:38 . 2012-04-05 05:38 3620864 c:\windows\Installer\53b3467b.msp
+ 2012-03-15 09:24 . 2012-03-15 09:24 1795584 c:\windows\Installer\53b34655.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:43 . 2012-04-29 04:43 8459264 c:\windows\Installer\53b3463d.msp
+ 2012-02-17 15:45 . 2012-02-17 15:45 2299392 c:\windows\Installer\53b34625.msp
+ 2009-09-18 16:30 . 2009-09-18 16:30 5016576 c:\windows\Installer\525e4e8.msp
+ 2011-12-26 17:59 . 2011-12-26 17:59 4368896 c:\windows\Installer\509270.msp
+ 2010-08-14 01:00 . 2010-08-14 01:00 9404928 c:\windows\Installer\506059.msp
+ 2010-09-17 13:06 . 2010-09-17 13:06 3355648 c:\windows\Installer\506041.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:45 . 2006-03-18 15:45 5576704 c:\windows\Installer\4b1af.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:45 . 2006-03-18 15:45 1327616 c:\windows\Installer\4b1a1.msi
+ 2012-03-05 19:51 . 2012-03-05 19:51 2674176 c:\windows\Installer\4b0db6.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:55 . 2011-05-29 00:55 1243136 c:\windows\Installer\47f1f3.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:55 . 2011-05-29 00:55 1037824 c:\windows\Installer\47f1ed.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1562624 c:\windows\Installer\47f1e6.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1025024 c:\windows\Installer\47f1df.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 2171392 c:\windows\Installer\47f1d9.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1d3.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1cd.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1c7.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1c1.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:54 . 2011-05-29 00:54 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1bb.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1b5.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1229312 c:\windows\Installer\47f1af.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1a9.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1228800 c:\windows\Installer\47f1a3.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1229312 c:\windows\Installer\47f19d.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:53 . 2011-05-29 00:53 1207296 c:\windows\Installer\47f197.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1216000 c:\windows\Installer\47f191.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1231360 c:\windows\Installer\47f18b.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1553408 c:\windows\Installer\47f184.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1584128 c:\windows\Installer\47f17c.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1545728 c:\windows\Installer\47f174.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:52 . 2011-05-29 00:52 1397248 c:\windows\Installer\47f16c.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:51 . 2011-05-29 00:51 2004992 c:\windows\Installer\47f164.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:50 . 2011-05-29 00:50 1479168 c:\windows\Installer\47f15d.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:47 . 2011-05-29 00:47 1491968 c:\windows\Installer\47f157.msi
+ 2011-05-29 00:46 . 2011-05-29 00:46 1542656 c:\windows\Installer\47f14f.msi
+ 2009-10-02 21:20 . 2009-10-02 21:20 1757696 c:\windows\Installer\45dc8b.msi
+ 2009-04-05 01:10 . 2009-04-05 01:10 1282560 c:\windows\Installer\3dc9105.msp
+ 2009-04-05 01:10 . 2009-04-05 01:10 7888384 c:\windows\Installer\3dc90fd.msp
+ 2009-04-05 01:10 . 2009-04-05 01:10 9926144 c:\windows\Installer\3dc90f3.msp
+ 2009-04-04 18:14 . 2009-04-04 18:14 1094656 c:\windows\Installer\3dc8f44.msp
+ 2010-05-21 02:57 . 2010-05-21 02:57 4989952 c:\windows\Installer\3b06587.msp
+ 2010-05-21 02:57 . 2010-05-21 02:57 5907456 c:\windows\Installer\3b06586.msp
+ 2010-06-11 18:03 . 2010-06-11 18:03 5021184 c:\windows\Installer\3b06566.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:10 . 2006-03-18 15:10 4461056 c:\windows\Installer\39902.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:09 . 2006-03-18 15:09 2058752 c:\windows\Installer\398fb.msi
+ 2011-06-21 19:01 . 2011-06-21 19:01 4991488 c:\windows\Installer\3983533.msp
+ 2011-09-21 23:18 . 2011-09-21 23:18 4985856 c:\windows\Installer\38a3c24.msp
+ 2009-08-18 19:56 . 2009-08-18 19:56 5020672 c:\windows\Installer\376417d.msp
+ 2009-11-21 07:36 . 2009-11-21 07:36 5002752 c:\windows\Installer\3742dd7.msp
+ 2009-10-16 15:09 . 2009-10-16 15:09 2518016 c:\windows\Installer\3742dc0.msp
+ 2007-10-26 19:52 . 2007-10-26 19:52 1510400 c:\windows\Installer\3690b.msi
+ 2011-04-29 19:31 . 2011-04-29 19:31 9006080 c:\windows\Installer\35097e2.msp
+ 2011-04-29 19:28 . 2011-04-29 19:28 1995264 c:\windows\Installer\35097ca.msp
+ 2011-04-29 19:33 . 2011-04-29 19:33 8173568 c:\windows\Installer\35097a6.msp
+ 2011-08-11 00:43 . 2011-08-11 00:43 3795968 c:\windows\Installer\33c8501.msp
+ 2011-09-07 04:46 . 2011-09-07 04:46 9006080 c:\windows\Installer\33c84ea.msp
+ 2011-06-21 18:59 . 2011-06-21 18:59 1764352 c:\windows\Installer\33c84d3.msp
+ 2011-08-24 13:37 . 2011-08-24 13:37 4985856 c:\windows\Installer\33c84bb.msp
+ 2011-08-11 00:42 . 2011-08-11 00:42 7070208 c:\windows\Installer\33c84a4.msp
+ 2011-07-21 19:34 . 2011-07-21 19:34 3456000 c:\windows\Installer\33c848e.msp
+ 2011-09-07 04:48 . 2011-09-07 04:48 8181248 c:\windows\Installer\33c8482.msp
+ 2011-07-27 14:39 . 2011-07-27 14:39 9892352 c:\windows\Installer\33c844d.msp
+ 2011-11-01 21:34 . 2011-11-01 21:34 4250112 c:\windows\Installer\339881b.msp
+ 2011-11-01 21:34 . 2011-11-01 21:34 2247168 c:\windows\Installer\33987fb.msp
+ 2011-11-12 00:14 . 2011-11-12 00:14 9096192 c:\windows\Installer\33987e4.msp
+ 2011-11-01 21:34 . 2011-11-01 21:34 4225536 c:\windows\Installer\33987cd.msp
+ 2011-11-01 21:34 . 2011-11-01 21:34 2531840 c:\windows\Installer\33987b1.msp
+ 2011-11-12 00:15 . 2011-11-12 00:15 1795584 c:\windows\Installer\339879a.msp
+ 2011-11-12 00:16 . 2011-11-12 00:16 8458240 c:\windows\Installer\3398778.msp
+ 2008-12-13 16:57 . 2008-12-13 16:57 8397824 c:\windows\Installer\32e7f4f.msp
+ 2008-07-30 02:26 . 2008-07-30 02:26 1043456 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a8.msp
+ 2008-07-30 03:37 . 2008-07-30 03:37 2679808 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a6.msp
+ 2008-07-30 04:15 . 2008-07-30 04:15 3697664 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a4.msp
+ 2008-07-30 02:34 . 2008-07-30 02:34 1448448 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a3.msp
+ 2008-07-30 03:22 . 2008-07-30 03:22 4137984 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a2.msp
+ 2008-07-30 02:18 . 2008-07-30 02:18 3376640 c:\windows\Installer\32c82a1.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:45 . 2008-07-30 00:45 2543616 c:\windows\Installer\324e6f1.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:29 . 2008-07-30 00:29 2926080 c:\windows\Installer\324e6f0.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:41 . 2008-07-30 00:41 6487040 c:\windows\Installer\324e6ef.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:39 . 2008-07-30 00:39 3403264 c:\windows\Installer\324e6ee.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:43 . 2008-07-30 00:43 1013248 c:\windows\Installer\324e6ec.msp
+ 2008-07-30 00:31 . 2008-07-30 00:31 6083072 c:\windows\Installer\324e6e9.msp
+ 2011-01-19 06:36 . 2011-01-19 06:36 2687488 c:\windows\Installer\321c438.msp
+ 2007-09-28 04:25 . 2007-09-28 04:25 1475072 c:\windows\Installer\320742e.msi
+ 2006-03-18 14:51 . 2006-03-18 14:51 3443712 c:\windows\Installer\31b50.msi
+ 2011-10-26 23:38 . 2011-10-26 23:38 2830848 c:\windows\Installer\30ced28.msp
+ 2011-12-26 13:06 . 2011-12-26 13:06 5115392 c:\windows\Installer\30ced21.msp
+ 2007-12-17 07:19 . 2007-12-17 07:19 1048576 c:\windows\Installer\30035.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:35 . 2006-03-18 15:35 4806656 c:\windows\Installer\2f4fb.msi
+ 2010-04-25 00:08 . 2010-04-25 00:08 9129984 c:\windows\Installer\2f45413.msp
+ 2010-03-25 01:54 . 2010-03-25 01:54 3126272 c:\windows\Installer\2f453fb.msp
+ 2010-03-25 01:54 . 2010-03-25 01:54 2516992 c:\windows\Installer\2f453fa.msp
+ 2010-04-25 00:07 . 2010-04-25 00:07 4667392 c:\windows\Installer\2f453de.msp
+ 2010-04-25 00:05 . 2010-04-25 00:05 4199424 c:\windows\Installer\2f453c7.msp
+ 2010-05-19 06:35 . 2010-05-19 06:35 5023744 c:\windows\Installer\2f453b0.msp
+ 2010-04-12 05:17 . 2010-04-12 05:17 2607104 c:\windows\Installer\2f4538a.msp
+ 2010-04-12 05:17 . 2010-04-12 05:17 4210688 c:\windows\Installer\2f45389.msp
+ 2010-04-25 00:10 . 2010-04-25 00:10 8486400 c:\windows\Installer\2f45358.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:27 . 2006-03-18 15:27 1098240 c:\windows\Installer\2f432.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:27 . 2006-03-18 15:27 1104896 c:\windows\Installer\2f3a8.msi
+ 2006-03-18 15:27 . 2006-03-18 15:27 1096192 c:\windows\Installer\2f31e.msi
+ 2006-08-18 15:48 . 2006-08-18 15:48 3155456 c:\windows\Installer\2ecc8b.msi
+ 2010-09-23 14:39 . 2010-09-23 14:39 4265472  c:\windows\Installer\2d991f6.msp
+ 2011-10-29 05:45 . 2011-10-29 05:45 2295808 c:\windows\Installer\2c73e85.msi
+ 2011-04-29 19:27 . 2011-04-29 19:27 4158464 c:\windows\Installer\2bf26a6.msp
+ 2011-04-28 12:42 . 2011-04-28 12:42 4990976 c:\windows\Installer\2bf268e.msp
+ 2009-10-16 14:08 . 2009-10-16 14:08 2237952 c:\windows\Installer\2be73f.msp
+ 2010-04-09 22:21 . 2010-04-09 22:21 5025792 c:\windows\Installer\2be728.msp
+ 2011-03-18 03:05 . 2011-03-18 03:05 4989440 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe10f.msp
+ 2011-01-12 00:49 . 2011-01-12 00:49 9003008 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe0f7.msp
+ 2010-11-21 06:32 . 2010-11-21 06:32 4165120 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe0df.msp
+ 2011-03-18 03:01 . 2011-03-18 03:01 9563648 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe0b9.msp
+ 2011-01-12 00:50 . 2011-01-12 00:50 8177152 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe0a1.msp
+ 2010-11-21 06:33 . 2010-11-21 06:33 1980928 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe089.msp
+ 2011-05-02 07:06 . 2011-05-02 07:06 2705920 c:\windows\Installer\2ad7643.msp
+ 2011-07-27 14:42 . 2011-07-27 14:42 4985856 c:\windows\Installer\2ad763b.msp
+ 2010-12-17 08:17 . 2010-12-17 08:17 3362304 c:\windows\Installer\29d841.msp
+ 2012-03-05 19:16 . 2012-03-05 19:16 1160192 c:\windows\Installer\26915b.msi
+ 2011-12-09 03:24 . 2011-12-09 03:24 4989952 c:\windows\Installer\2497ae5.msp
+ 2009-07-27 11:32 . 2009-07-27 11:32 5028352 c:\windows\Installer\2459210.msp
+ 2009-02-26 02:08 . 2009-02-26 02:08 8311808 c:\windows\Installer\24591f9.msp
+ 2010-09-17 14:04 . 2010-09-17 14:04 9401856 c:\windows\Installer\2450108.msp
+ 2010-10-22 02:10 . 2010-10-22 02:10 3995136 c:\windows\Installer\24500f0.msp
+ 2010-10-08 02:43 . 2010-10-08 02:43 1980416 c:\windows\Installer\24500c8.msp
+ 2010-11-21 07:35 . 2010-11-21 07:35 3359744 c:\windows\Installer\24500b0.msp
+ 2007-03-05 00:54 . 2007-03-05 00:54 1029120 c:\windows\Installer\241c5a.msi
+ 2012-02-03 23:13 . 2012-02-03 23:13 4988928 c:\windows\Installer\2343bb.msp
+ 2012-03-27 07:28 . 2012-03-27 07:28 5009920 c:\windows\Installer\2325e05.msp
+ 2012-03-23 21:59 . 2012-03-23 21:59 7899648 c:\windows\Installer\2325dee.msp
+ 2012-01-31 03:46 . 2012-01-31 03:46 7069184 c:\windows\Installer\2325dd8.msp
+ 2011-11-01 20:34 . 2011-11-01 20:34 1169920 c:\windows\Installer\2325dc7.msp
+ 2009-05-04 14:46 . 2009-05-04 14:46 8299008 c:\windows\Installer\2213fc3.msp
+ 2009-05-27 01:54 . 2009-05-27 01:54 4192768 c:\windows\Installer\2213fab.msp
+ 2009-05-04 14:47 . 2009-05-04 14:47 9124864 c:\windows\Installer\2213f8f.msp
+ 2009-04-24 19:30 . 2009-04-24 19:30 2583552 c:\windows\Installer\2213f77.msp
+ 2009-08-05 14:49 . 2009-08-05 14:49 3457024 c:\windows\Installer\2213f5e.msp
+ 2009-04-24 19:28 . 2009-04-24 19:28 4450816 c:\windows\Installer\2213f45.msp
+ 2009-07-27 11:31 . 2009-07-27 11:31 3738624 c:\windows\Installer\2213f2c.msp
+ 2009-08-18 20:08 . 2009-08-18 20:08 1373696 c:\windows\Installer\2213efe.msp
+ 2009-04-24 19:29 . 2009-04-24 19:29 9013760 c:\windows\Installer\2213eab.msp
+ 2012-05-30 14:17 . 2012-05-30 14:17 5010432 c:\windows\Installer\21dd243.msp
+ 2010-07-26 23:00 . 2010-07-26 23:00 5010944 c:\windows\Installer\201d441.msp
+ 2010-07-11 03:14 . 2010-07-11 03:14 2850816 c:\windows\Installer\201d417.msp
+ 2012-04-26 02:32 . 2012-04-26 02:32 7069184 c:\windows\Installer\1c63665.msp
+ 2012-03-21 06:57 . 2012-03-21 06:57 6188544 c:\windows\Installer\1c6365a.msp
+ 2007-02-24 00:31 . 2007-02-24 00:31 4796928 c:\windows\Installer\1be966b.msi
+ 2012-03-06 02:35 . 2012-03-06 02:35 3961344 c:\windows\Installer\1bdd110.msp
+ 2012-03-06 02:24 . 2012-03-06 02:24 4539392 c:\windows\Installer\1bdd0d9.msp
+ 2007-02-24 00:11 . 2007-02-24 00:11 3656192 c:\windows\Installer\1a9a5ec.msi
+ 2009-11-09 07:25 . 2009-11-09 07:25 1935360 c:\windows\Installer\16ce944.msp
+ 2006-08-18 15:56 . 2006-08-18 15:56 1334784 c:\windows\Installer\1640a.msi
+ 2009-12-03 22:15 . 2009-12-03 22:15 5004288 c:\windows\Installer\15faf06.msp
+ 2011-10-01 19:44 . 2011-10-01 19:44 1769984 c:\windows\Installer\15aafd.msi
+ 2011-10-10 16:16 . 2011-10-10 16:16 5153792 c:\windows\Installer\14c2fa.msi
+ 2012-03-01 06:45 . 2012-03-01 06:45 4989440 c:\windows\Installer\148ec7d.msp
+ 2010-08-20 00:57 . 2010-08-20 00:57 3395584 c:\windows\Installer\1382cf0.msp
+ 2011-12-26 23:21 . 2011-12-26 23:21 9474048 c:\windows\Installer\11276d8.msi
+ 2009-02-19 22:21 . 2009-02-19 22:21 1603584 c:\windows\Installer\104f222.msi
+ 2012-03-09 00:44 . 2012-03-09 00:44 1919312 c:\windows\Installer\{E463E171-4082-4744-A466-F7CBE8502789}\TurboTax.exe
+ 2011-04-02 08:15 . 2011-04-02 08:15 1981760 c:\windows\Installer\{A525E00B-6609-442E-9DCD-64453C233E8D}\TurboTax.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 1165584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 2215312 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\rt3d.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 6543768 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\authplay.dll
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 1240992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AdobeCollabSync.exe
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 1480600 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroRd32.exe
+ 2011-01-14 14:10 . 2011-01-14 14:10 2395008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109500200000000000000F01FEC\14.0.5130\GKWORD.DLL
+ 2011-01-14 14:10 . 2011-01-14 14:10 2180992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109500200000000000000F01FEC\14.0.5130\GKPOWERPOINT.DLL
+ 2011-01-14 14:10 . 2011-01-14 14:10 3443072 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109500200000000000000F01FEC\14.0.5130\GKEXCEL.DLL
+ 2011-08-17 16:49 . 2011-08-17 16:49 4683624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12CNV.DLL
+ 2009-10-10 06:10 . 2009-10-10 06:10 2594632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBE6.DLL
+ 2011-07-07 09:58 . 2011-07-07 09:58 1616240 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGL.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:05 . 2006-10-26 21:05 1181520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\XIMAGE3B.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:11 . 2006-10-27 22:11 4235560 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WRD12CNV.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 05:58 . 2006-10-27 05:58 3732792  c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\VVIEWER.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 06:00 . 2006-10-27 06:00 1841984 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\VVIEWDWG.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 21:57 . 2006-10-27 21:57 2330968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\STSLIST.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:25 . 2006-10-27 03:25 2172688 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PSRCHFEA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:52 . 2006-10-27 02:52 2012480 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PPTVIEW.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:04 . 2006-10-27 22:04 7980848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PPCORE.DLL
+ 2006-09-15 23:25 . 2006-09-15 23:25 3611416 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLFLTR.DAT
+ 2006-10-27 03:07 . 2006-10-27 03:07 6536992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OSETUP.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:03 . 2006-10-27 22:03 6579512 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONMAIN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:24 . 2006-10-27 03:24 1165112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONLIBS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:03 . 2006-10-27 22:03 1018664 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ONENOTE.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 2939704 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OLMAPI32.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:18 . 2006-10-27 22:18 1658152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OGL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:14 . 2006-10-27 03:14 7033152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OFFOWC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:42 . 2006-10-27 03:42 8423224 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OARTCONV.DLL
+ 2006-10-26 21:47 . 2006-10-26 21:47 1512304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\NLSD0000.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:04 . 2006-10-27 22:04 9581360 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSPUB.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 03:00 . 2006-10-27 03:00 6635320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSORES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:10 . 2006-10-27 22:10 5281592 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IPEDITOR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:10 . 2006-10-27 22:10 5456704 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\IPDESIGN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:10 . 2006-10-27 22:10 1439032 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\INFOPATH.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 1396008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEUIFRAMEWORK.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:38 . 2006-10-27 22:38 4746536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVETRANSCEIVER.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 1163048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVETEXTTOOLS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 2738472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESTORAGEMGR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 2210608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVESHELLEXTENSIONS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:38 . 2006-10-27 22:38 7053096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVERESOURCE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 07:48 . 2006-10-27 07:48 1555232 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEMISC.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 3071288 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEDOCUMENTSHARETOOL.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 1359648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECRYPTO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:38 . 2006-10-27 22:38 3508544 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECOMMUNICATIONSSERVICES.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:37 . 2006-10-27 22:37 2689336 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVECOMMONCOMPONENTS.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:38 . 2006-10-27 22:38 6191400 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GROOVEACCOUNTMGR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 03:02 . 2006-10-27 03:02 2526520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\GRAPH.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 02:21 . 2006-10-27 02:21 1682232 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\FPSRVUTL.DLL
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 1276720 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXCELPIA.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:00 . 2006-10-27 22:00 1751904 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECORE.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:49 . 2006-10-27 02:49 1011488 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002109010090400000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSDAIPP.DLL
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 3599872 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:10 . 2010-03-11 12:38 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB982381-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 3599360 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-03-31 22:29 . 2010-01-05 10:00 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB980182-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 3598336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-01-22 18:17 . 2009-10-29 07:46 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB978207-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-11-04 23:17 . 2009-08-29 07:36 3598336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976749-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-10-21 04:08 3598336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-12-10 09:44 . 2009-08-29 07:36 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB976325-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-06-29 16:12 1159680 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-07-19 13:33 3597824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:07 . 2009-07-19 13:32 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB974455-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 1159680 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:56 3596288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2009-04-29 04:55 6066176 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-07-30 08:08 . 2008-07-09 14:25 2455488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB972260-IE7\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 1160192 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 3595264 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2009-02-20 18:09 6066176 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:54 . 2008-07-09 14:25 2455488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB969897-IE7\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 3616768 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:37 . 2012-03-01 01:25 6076928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2699988-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 3616768 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:12 . 2011-12-19 08:13 6076416 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2675157-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-10-31 23:43 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:25 . 2011-11-04 15:16 3616256 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-02-18 06:26 . 2011-10-31 23:43 6076416 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2647516-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-09-05 07:48 3615744 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:43 . 2011-08-17 21:32 6076416 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2618444-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-07-22 16:35 3613696 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:43 . 2011-06-21 18:45 6076416 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2586448-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 3608576 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-08-10 05:40 . 2011-04-25 15:51 6076416 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2559049-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 3607040 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-06-17 07:07 . 2011-02-17 19:00 6075904 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2530548-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 3606528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-04-14 07:34 . 2010-12-20 23:08 6075904 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2497640-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 3604480 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-02-10 21:56 . 2010-11-06 00:34 6075904 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2482017-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 3601920 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-01-08 09:05 . 2010-09-09 13:38 6075904 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2416400-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:14 . 2010-06-24 12:15 3600896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:15 . 2010-06-24 12:15 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2360131-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 1168384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 3600384 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:42 . 2010-05-04 17:20 6067200 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2009-02-20 08:11 3068416 c:\windows\ie7\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-04-23 04:53 . 2004-08-04 13:26 1016832 c:\windows\ie7\browseui.dll
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-05-04 12:32 2026496 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-05-04 13:16 2148352 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2006-03-18 15:10 . 2006-03-18 15:10 4979712 c:\windows\Downloaded Installations\{F9E79DA0-D2A5-48BE-BD58-6F7A9CC5D4D3}\SETUP_ALL.msi
+ 2012-01-07 07:47 . 2012-01-07 07:47 4792320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_ac0c5b6d\System.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 1966080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_005fd56d\System.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:45 . 2012-01-08 15:45 5513216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_b8330e99\System.Xml.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 2088960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_0cab6959\System.Xml.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 3035136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_bd881a5e\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:33 . 2012-06-14 10:33 7917568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_652690d9\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:26 . 2012-04-11 06:26 7917568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_4485fa74\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:45 . 2012-01-08 15:45 7917568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_3cb57b91\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:25 . 2012-04-11 06:25 3035136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_2dcafd64\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:32 . 2012-06-14 10:32 3035136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_0ade2641\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:33 . 2012-06-14 10:33 2252800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_a4f639ca\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:26 . 2012-04-11 06:26 2248704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_59166800\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:47 . 2012-01-08 15:47 2244608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_382ea838\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:26 . 2012-04-11 06:26 3395584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_f335c74e\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:33 . 2012-06-14 10:33 3395584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6d2e0d7e\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_3dbcbc6c\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:46 . 2012-01-08 15:46 3395584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_32863629\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-04-11 06:25 . 2012-04-11 06:25 1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_313970d7\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:32 . 2012-06-14 10:32 1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_238ddf9a\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-01-08 15:47 . 2012-01-08 15:47 8908800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\mscorlib\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_25b9048c\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 3391488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\mscorlib\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_16b2b8f0\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 1855488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089_da79d04e\System.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 2027520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Xml\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089_5ebb76b1\System.Xml.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:53 . 2012-06-14 10:53 2953216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089_b11a6335\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 2953216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089_971bc405\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 1454080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Design\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6e67f889\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-06-14 10:52 . 2012-06-14 10:52 1454080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\System.Design\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_35a481d5\System.Design.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 3301376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.0.3705\mscorlib\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089_d16f4aa5\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 3798016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\ff4ecc058f27a9c36136e5d38e43fb59\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 1057792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\e06dfa0ecf8c6c4f9848eedb9f8db0c5\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:09 . 2012-03-08 17:09 3393024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ttax\bc23bc3587ce50e83d1cc5f9967cfec7\ttax.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:17 . 2012-04-11 17:17 3390976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ttax\114330b3381abc1deb98a9ead5b40338\ttax.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:31 . 2012-03-07 07:31 9090560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\3ff4657a86a0e14b4be577969e0ec762\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:31 . 2012-03-07 07:31 5618176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\21071fcc838660d96f10920c4c3cd206\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:09 . 2012-03-08 17:09 1781760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\04326608ac9ad05c2a1e8bd46a068a91\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 4545024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\f9d4746b5e5edf68c3001feaa0f03893\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 1859584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\ce22f267e17c7749c6a0dd2aa3403484\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:22 . 2012-03-08 17:22 2011136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\7a9b2475f61a6db6393750142765c5f1\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 1128960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\b663714058d4a0c1fcaa56e4ac223be5\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 1387520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\685616ff1660152acefb312db7061435\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:09 . 2012-03-08 17:09 2637312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\9db486997d651f0646a089ff6cfb605e\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:10 . 2012-03-08 17:10 1020928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\f56869ede7c0fddb751c39e050dd62a8\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:14 . 2012-03-08 17:14 1050112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\1393672b78ebd95ec154740a55fe600b\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 1218560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\b1b57351a88c0c9c46bd9424347336ea\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 1072128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\a0204aa75b8665f3c674ff18eebbf13f\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 1652736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\2ff57b810eb920860469184dd683cb8a\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:12 . 2012-03-08 17:12 1172992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\b828e979c92841bd6a2ddd05ee2b0b73\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:13 . 2012-03-08 17:13 1878016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\c100e2bfd00aa5b9f3c8e4ab6e2bfaf8\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 6798336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\97586cdb698c29ba95fd83e44a0c0ca6\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 2545152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\cc02699121b243dc52e77197ad973fc3\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 1338880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\81b00eddd2b081f8f7546a290d5ad9ef\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 2512384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\3d105e94140b8c742ed50a2c6194394c\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 7054336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\a2b1103ad3d9f329e0c9164994137c81\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 4121088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\9ecc40af067f2aca2dda1f71500020fa\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 3713024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\17f4e3e5193e8b645d7405eda38596be\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:19 . 2012-03-08 17:19 1518080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\d0abf08a9033e02b1ac26da22a51b586\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:14 . 2012-03-08 17:14 2859008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\9e16cb68553721cdf0bfdb8a74f428ef\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:15 . 2012-03-08 17:15 9902080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\print-engine\eaa7593264452550ab5b8e55f21f2d76\print-engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:18 . 2012-04-11 17:18 9906688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\print-engine\8fa1faf03293f2e52ccb59488265ef06\print-engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:13 . 2012-03-08 17:13 1630208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\f511ee77a639501cf892d90f33927451\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 1139200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\a2762026b87e1d578b0ad3ea3edd1a0e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 1836544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\910f1781ed5873e2f9ffec2b687c3e99\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 1172480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1d3556e5e6be255dde120df39bd18709\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:18 . 2012-03-08 17:18 1082368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\a05d0a2bece90cfc10cb64ff7fe39e94\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 2452480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\101b3fc8861dc9ed88896666432ae7c0\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 1616384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\5e4d35f27edcdebe56cc5bb5b5174275\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:20 . 2012-04-11 17:20 1650688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Intuit.Ctg.Map\de5cb3988934f4b8dc81774d736b8cf0\Intuit.Ctg.Map.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 1650688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Intuit.Ctg.Map\9fd1d47e5fc96f07518510acc1c2afa0\Intuit.Ctg.Map.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:15 . 2012-03-08 17:15 2121216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.Runtime\6ed52679f97c61f753fa099a891f9b38\IKVM.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:16 . 2012-03-08 17:16 4391424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.Util\16be1b1f377121787570cc9f69d59014\IKVM.OpenJDK.Util.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:16 . 2012-03-08 17:16 1371136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.Text\05cad06a4077ed73c5d14795deb5640b\IKVM.OpenJDK.Text.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 6602240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.Securi#\90793788fccb4b43eb74496ae2fe4af5\IKVM.OpenJDK.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:16 . 2012-03-08 17:16 8305664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.Core\659573af3af56b5ab4fc7a0ea72161a9\IKVM.OpenJDK.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 3325440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\6d8bef0d008389874e55c0308f0c18e5\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 1049600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\41a81b97625c113b591ed082c95276e2\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:16 . 2010-06-10 05:16 2295296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAP81E.tmp\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 7953408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\e4b5afc4da43b1c576f9322f9f2e1bfe\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 5450752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\3bba1b8b0b5ef0be238b011cc7a0575e\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:03 . 2012-06-14 12:03 1356288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\bd5bd406670d483b82bd51249eee59e3\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:44 . 2012-05-09 10:44 1356288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\33fa6a2055bf857bff2e31020279b5e9\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:02 . 2012-06-14 11:02 1908224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\77361ebe9ad8ff77cc9a8d7f8363eb05\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:44 . 2012-05-09 10:44 1908224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\5eccf6fef6bee8a2f93bc65ff33699bb\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:43 . 2012-05-09 10:43 4514304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\62bd2e1bf98b04ceca2102c8f54aab9d\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:03 . 2012-06-14 12:03 4514304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\1c12dfa7826b331b243b7b45daf9904d\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:43 . 2012-05-09 10:43 2992640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\8215548b3d4aabbaa0557ab747700778\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:02 . 2012-06-14 12:02 2992640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\514bf0e69e2c9fc8509cd23236057356\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:00 . 2012-06-14 11:00 1840640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\e70343406253e43964f9fe1f42cfbd7c\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 1840640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\3e11aea7d742b5eddbd0b6bd1012f7df\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 2209280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\ff995dde9cd34ff1e8ac7ab55fc92d32\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:01 . 2012-06-14 12:01 2209280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\77f8cde07b131839f1841be702837e8e\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:42 . 2012-05-09 10:42 2405888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\8899d1091e64a4d0b6ae69060197091a\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 12:00 . 2012-06-14 12:00 2405888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\242b168aaca18197eca371ec269e23ac\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 1917440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\5efb50c91f3c5e49be2079f625d933b7\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1706496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\97d635f5c656ae43d94b55e67fc4ab50\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 2345472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\505e12638acd6fdb22e1fd2d4c6fc232\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:48 . 2012-06-14 11:48 1035776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\d380f1813e27c2a086e62f0218669d67\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 1035776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\1d6707a5a9da16c1d1b88529837884d6\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 1070080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\e09496ddb2bf6f3b69707924f2e6b5ff\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:47 . 2012-06-14 11:47 1592320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\d86f2038209a4cf0d0f5b30f6375c9b2\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 1591808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\8ca00132a08c69697adf1cda32ebd835\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1116672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\b55887436d2cfbe1fb32dd18d554185b\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1801216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\832196527f0497078f085eaf9189265f\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:57 . 2012-06-14 11:57 1801216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\7a53d68ad544f8e9edfdbd5a90a48fd3\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 6616576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\12c6fe8d4dd78f9bddf847d3b2821c03\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 2510336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\982b508698278c6ffb3d143bbe1e8bb8\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1328128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\2de7666b1cd0a1bc363726c9553dc39c\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 2516480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\44a5fc9e7c71b1fe1e2c79b03ecc3bc7\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:39 . 2012-05-09 10:39 9924096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\ca63096c1ecf977f509e2a565f4bcdac\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 2295296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\38d07a5ac34b99d94fd14f42e779f625\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:44 . 2012-06-14 11:44 2146304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\443dd7f0b84c3de54b1a72be655e307c\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 2146304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\2ecefd16184a78f19aaf0f02cc0a7e1f\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 1657856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\51204805c71113e0db2103faa064b313\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:44 . 2012-06-14 11:44 1657856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\48ddcafff1a5603fb3289e90330275c0\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 1451008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\4ff6600c1fd3415ef0b058cf28814cb6\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 1712128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\b49dd780ba8e3501b0adcf108b431e7b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:55 . 2012-06-14 11:55 1712128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\359fd69eb60e9844ffd497e92345178c\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 1093120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\42145ebf75f77cabad442f0801a81c64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 2332160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\cfe15312373b4668398404b5822bab7d\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 1966080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\f3fcd65eca42d13b746cf3f5bd993ee0\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:55 . 2012-06-14 11:55 1620992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\4e463dcf2a03c71913a61b44c32e2389\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:55 . 2012-06-14 11:55 1966080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\395b4a85c7941ac4dd9d1c6f5eb444c7\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 1620992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\2091903cd9b359e96f05ac2d6d25ef4e\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:34 . 2012-05-09 10:34 1888768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\5aa63a1cb41e3a5e1e8ed17072e60ec3\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:07 . 2012-05-09 10:07 1249280 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:33 . 2012-06-14 11:33 3186688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 2048000 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 2048000 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 5025792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 5025792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:28 . 2009-03-26 07:28 1277952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 1277952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2010-06-10 05:18 5967872 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 5062656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 5062656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:27 . 2009-03-26 07:27 5283840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:07 . 2012-05-09 10:07 5283840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-04-02 07:58 . 2011-04-02 07:58 1085440 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\NHibernate\1.2.0.4000__aa95f207798dfdb4\NHibernate.dll
+ 2011-05-29 00:51 . 2011-05-29 00:51 1078632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Corel.Interop.CorelDRAW\15.1.0.588__e4835428e22ad6f9\Corel.Interop.CorelDRAW.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:31 . 2012-06-14 11:31 5246976 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
- 2009-03-26 07:26 . 2009-03-26 07:26 2933248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:33 . 2012-06-14 11:33 2933248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:07 . 2012-05-09 10:07 4214784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:32 . 2012-06-14 11:32 4550656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 1232896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2007-07-11 08:11 . 2007-07-11 08:11 1232896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2008-09-30 16:56 . 2008-09-30 16:56 1179648 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1179648 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:45 . 2012-01-07 07:45 2064384 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2008-09-30 16:56 . 2008-09-30 16:56 2002944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 2002944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.3300.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-01-07 07:46 . 2012-01-07 07:46 1269760 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Web\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2012-05-09 10:40 1200128 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Web\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
- 2008-09-30 16:56 . 2008-09-30 16:56 1200128 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Web\1.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2012-03-27 05:23 . 2012-03-27 05:23 1279864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:47 . 2009-08-22 20:47 1612592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2009-08-22 20:49 . 2009-08-22 20:49 1215328 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\IACore\1.7.6223.0__31bf3856ad364e35\IACore.dll
+ 2012-07-03 21:57 . 2012-07-03 21:57 1863680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\EhCM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehcm.dll
- 2008-09-30 19:16 . 2008-09-30 19:16 1863680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\EhCM\6.0.3000.0__31bf3856ad364e35\EhCM.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2009-10-23 15:28 3558912 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981997$\moviemk.exe
+ 2010-10-15 16:30 . 2010-06-23 13:44 1851904 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981957$\win32k.sys
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-16 14:08 2146304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-16 13:25 2024448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-16 13:25 2024448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2010-02-16 14:08 2146304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB981852$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-10-15 17:32 . 2008-04-14 00:12 1287168 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979687$\ole32.dll
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-12-08 19:26 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-12-08 18:43 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-12-08 18:43 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-04-15 19:36 . 2009-12-08 19:26 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:25 . 2009-08-14 13:21 1850624 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559$\win32k.sys
+ 2010-06-10 05:20 . 2009-05-20 11:56 2458112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978695_WM9$\wmvcore.dll
+ 2010-05-12 07:12 . 2009-07-10 13:27 1315328 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\msoe.dll
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-08-04 15:13 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-08-04 14:20 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-08-04 14:20 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:28 . 2009-08-04 15:13 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977165$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-06-10 05:18 . 2009-11-27 17:11 1291776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562$\quartz.dll
+ 2010-03-12 20:27 . 2008-04-14 00:12 3558912 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\moviemk.exe
+ 2010-02-10 20:30 . 2009-06-03 19:09 1291264 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\quartz.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-09-10 01:14 1307648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\msxml6.dll
+ 2009-11-25 20:43 . 2008-09-04 17:15 1106944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\msxml3.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2008-04-14 00:12 1314816 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973354$\msoe.dll
+ 2009-07-15 21:35 . 2008-12-20 22:14 1288192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971633$\quartz.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-02-06 11:06 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-02-06 10:32 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-02-06 10:32 2023936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2009-10-15 10:03 . 2009-02-06 11:06 2145280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971486$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2009-11-11 21:09 . 2009-04-17 12:26 1847168 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969947$\win32k.sys
+ 2009-10-15 10:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12 1435648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\query.dll
+ 2009-09-10 08:25 . 2008-06-18 13:03 2458112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968816_WM9$\wmvcore.dll
+ 2009-06-11 07:53 . 2009-02-09 11:13 1846784 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968537$\win32k.sys
+ 2009-08-13 09:37 . 2008-04-14 00:11 2061824 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956744$\mstscax.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-01-02 23:40 1200128 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\system.web.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-12-17 11:59 2281472 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorwks.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-12-17 11:58 2273280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2009-10-15 10:02 . 2007-01-02 23:21 1998848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB953295$\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2012-02-03 09:22 1860096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\win32k.sys
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2011-10-25 13:37 2148864 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2011-10-25 12:52 2027008 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2011-10-25 12:52 2027008 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2012-05-09 10:05 . 2011-10-25 13:37 2148864 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2012-02-18 06:38 . 2011-11-23 13:25 1859584 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2660465$\win32k.sys
+ 2012-03-15 10:44 . 2012-01-12 16:53 1859968 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2641653$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2011-09-06 13:20 1858944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2639417$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-12-09 13:42 2148864 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-12-09 13:07 2027008 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-12-09 13:07 2027008 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-12-16 09:30 . 2010-12-09 13:42 2148864 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2633171$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2012-01-11 06:49 . 2010-02-05 18:27 1291776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2631813$\quartz.dll
+ 2011-12-16 09:42 . 2010-07-16 12:05 1288192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2624667$\ole32.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2004-07-19 17:54 2002944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\system.windows.forms.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-13 01:04 1200128 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\system.web.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2007-12-17 11:59 1179648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\system.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-05 22:45 2281472 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorwks.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-05 22:46 2408448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:40 . 2011-07-13 01:05 1998848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2604042$\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-29 18:58 1200128 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\system.web.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:00 2281472 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-24 05:00 2273280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:45 . 2009-06-29 18:58 1998848 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2572066$\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-14 07:47 . 2011-06-02 14:02 1858944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2567053$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-07-13 09:03 . 2011-03-03 13:21 1857920 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2555917$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-04-14 07:36 . 2010-12-31 13:10 1854976 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2506223$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-07-27 06:30 8462336 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2483185$\shell32.dll
+ 2011-03-09 09:59 . 2009-06-10 16:19 2066432 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2481109$\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-02-10 22:02 . 2010-10-26 13:25 1853312 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2479628$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-01-08 09:07 . 2010-08-31 13:42 1852800 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2436673$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-04-27 13:59 2146304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-04-27 13:05 2024448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-04-27 13:05 2024448 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-02-10 21:54 . 2010-04-27 13:59 2146304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-10-15 18:22 . 2008-04-14 00:11 1028096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\mfc42.dll
+ 2010-08-04 07:40 . 2008-06-17 19:02 8461312 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2286198$\shell32.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:36 . 2010-05-02 05:22 1851264 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2160329$\win32k.sys
+ 2010-08-12 09:41 . 2009-07-31 04:35 1172480 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2079403$\msxml3.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 1171968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 3603456 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-05-04 17:20 . 2010-05-04 17:20 6071296 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-06-09 15:38 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB982381-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2010-08-11 20:28 . 2010-06-18 13:43 3558912  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981997\SP3QFE\moviemk.exe
+ 2010-08-31 13:38 . 2010-08-31 13:38 1861888 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981957\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2010-04-27 13:50 2190080 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2010-04-27 13:14 2024448 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-04-28 14:14 . 2010-04-28 14:14 2066944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2010-04-27 13:54 2146304 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB981852\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 1171968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 3602944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-03-11 11:49 . 2010-03-11 11:49 6070784 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-03-31 17:45 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB980182-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2010-07-16 12:04 . 2010-07-16 12:04 1289216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979687\SP3QFE\ole32.dll
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-02-16 12:52 2190080 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-02-16 12:12 2024448 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-02-16 12:12 2066944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-04-15 15:45 . 2010-02-16 12:50 2146304 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979683\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-05-02 06:34 . 2010-05-02 06:34 1860352 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB979559\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2010-01-29 14:53 . 2010-01-29 14:53 1315328 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978542\SP3QFE\msoe.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 1170944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 3602944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-01-05 09:57 . 2010-01-05 09:57 6071296 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-01-22 17:21 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-12-09 07:52 . 2009-12-09 07:52 2189312 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-02-10 17:49 . 2009-12-08 17:40 2023936 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2009-12-09 07:10 . 2009-12-09 07:10 2066176 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2010-02-10 17:49 . 2009-12-08 18:20 2145280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB977165\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2009-10-21 03:59 . 2009-10-21 03:59 3602432 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976749-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 1170944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 3602432 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-10-29 07:45 . 2009-10-29 07:45 6070784 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-12-10 01:15 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB976325-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2010-02-05 18:29 . 2010-02-05 18:29 1291776 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975562\SP3QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2010-03-12 17:11 . 2009-10-23 14:53 3558912 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975561\SP3QFE\moviemk.exe
+ 2009-11-27 17:23 . 2009-11-27 17:23 1291776 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB975560\SP3QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 1170944 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 3600384 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-08-29 07:31 . 2009-08-29 07:31 6070784 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-10-15 03:22 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB974455-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-11-25 17:18 . 2009-07-31 04:24 1447424  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\SP3QFE\msxml6.dll
+ 2009-11-25 17:18 . 2009-07-31 04:24 1172480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973687\SP3QFE\msxml3.dll
+ 2009-07-11 01:54 . 2009-07-11 01:54 1315328 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB973354\SP3QFE\msoe.dll
+ 2009-06-29 16:23 . 2009-06-29 16:23 1163264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-07-19 13:31 . 2009-07-19 13:31 3600384 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-07-19 13:31 . 2009-07-19 13:31 6070784 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-06-29 08:33 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB972260-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-06-03 19:12 . 2009-06-03 19:12 1291264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971633\SP3QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2009-10-15 03:10 . 2009-08-04 13:56 2189312 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2009-10-15 03:10 . 2009-08-04 13:17 2023936 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2009-08-05 01:47 . 2009-08-05 01:47 2066176 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2009-10-15 03:10 . 2009-08-04 13:54 2145280 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971486\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2009-07-27 22:13 . 2009-07-27 22:13 8462848 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB971029\SP3QFE\shell32.dll
+ 2009-08-14 12:19 . 2009-08-14 12:19 1859712 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969947\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 1163264 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 3598336 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-04-29 04:49 . 2009-04-29 04:49 6069248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-06-11 03:24 . 2008-07-09 14:25 2455488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969897-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-07-17 16:01 . 2009-07-17 16:01 1435648 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB969059\SP3QFE\query.dll
+ 2009-04-17 10:50 . 2009-04-17 10:50 1847808 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB968537\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
- 2009-04-16 23:23 . 2007-04-17 09:28 2455488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB963027-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-04-16 23:23 . 2008-07-09 14:25 2455488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB963027-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-08-12 19:11 . 2009-06-09 15:21 2067968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB956744\SP3QFE\lhmstscx.dll
+ 2012-04-11 13:23 . 2012-04-11 13:23 1871360 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2012-04-11 13:22 . 2012-04-11 13:22 2192640 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2012-04-11 12:42 . 2012-04-11 12:42 2026496 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2012-04-11 12:42 . 2012-04-11 12:42 2069120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2012-04-11 13:26 . 2012-04-11 13:26 2148352 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2676562\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 1172992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 3619328 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-03-01 01:23 . 2012-03-01 01:23 6081024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-04-10 21:09 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2675157-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2012-01-12 16:54 . 2012-01-12 16:54 1869056 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2660465\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 1172992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 3618816 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-12-19 08:12 . 2011-12-19 08:12 6080512 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-02-17 02:30 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2647516-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2012-03-15 04:46 . 2012-02-03 09:26 1869184 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2641653\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-11-23 13:29 . 2011-11-23 13:29 1868544 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2639417\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-10-25 13:34 . 2011-10-25 13:34 2192768 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-10-25 12:52 . 2011-10-25 12:52 2027008 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-10-25 12:52 . 2011-10-25 12:52 2069376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-10-25 13:38 . 2011-10-25 13:38 2148864 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2633171\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-11-03 15:27 . 2011-11-03 15:27 1292288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2631813\SP3QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2011-11-01 16:05 . 2011-11-01 16:05 1289216 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2624667\SP3QFE\ole32.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:38 . 2011-10-31 23:38 1172992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-11-04 15:14 . 2011-11-04 15:14 3618304 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-10-31 23:37 . 2011-10-31 23:37 6080512 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:10 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2618444-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 1172992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-08-18 10:00 . 2011-08-18 10:00 3617792 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-08-17 21:30 . 2011-08-17 21:30 6080512 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-10-13 19:33 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2586448-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-09-06 13:25 . 2011-09-06 13:25 1867904 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2567053\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 1172992 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-07-22 16:32 . 2011-07-22 16:32 3615744 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-06-21 18:43 . 2011-06-21 18:43 6081024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-08-09 20:41 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2559049-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-06-02 14:07 . 2011-06-02 14:07 1867904 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2555917\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 1172480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 3610624 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-04-25 15:49 . 2011-04-25 15:49 6081024 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-06-16 15:46 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2530548-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-03-03 13:27 . 2011-03-03 13:27 1866880 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2506223\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 1172480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 3609600 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-02-17 18:59 . 2011-02-17 18:59 6080000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-04-14 01:28 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2497640-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-01-21 14:42 . 2011-01-21 14:42 8463360 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2483185\SP3QFE\shell32.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 1171968  c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 3609088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-12-20 23:20 . 2010-12-20 23:20 6080000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-02-10 18:22 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2482017-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-02-02 07:57 . 2011-02-02 07:57 2069504 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2481109\SP3QFE\lhmstscx.dll
+ 2010-12-31 13:14 . 2010-12-31 13:14 1864064 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2479628\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2010-10-26 13:27 . 2010-10-26 13:27 1862272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2436673\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 1171968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 3607040 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-11-06 00:34 . 2010-11-06 00:34 6080000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-01-08 03:45 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2416400-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-02-10 18:12 . 2010-12-09 13:43 2192768 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-02-10 18:12 . 2010-12-09 13:09 2027008 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2010-12-10 02:39 . 2010-12-10 02:39 2069376 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-02-10 18:12 . 2010-12-09 13:47 2148864 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2393802\SP3QFE\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 1171968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 3605504 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-09-09 13:36 . 2010-09-09 13:36 6080000 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-10-14 15:13 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2360131-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2010-07-27 06:28 . 2010-07-27 06:28 8463360 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2286198\SP3QFE\shell32.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 1171968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 3603968 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-06-24 12:16 . 2010-06-24 12:16 6071296 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieframe.dll
+ 2010-08-11 20:29 . 2009-06-29 08:33 2452872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2183461-IE7\SP3QFE\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2010-06-24 02:14 . 2010-06-24 02:14 1861120 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2160329\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2010-06-14 07:39 . 2010-06-14 07:39 1172480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2079403\SP3QFE\msxml3.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-08-26 06:36 10841088 c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
+ 2006-07-05 16:20 . 2012-06-14 10:52 56731752 c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2010-08-26 06:36 10841088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmp.dll
+ 2006-06-24 19:11 . 2006-03-18 14:57 11775488 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Application Data\{3248F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150050}\J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 5.msi
+ 2010-04-03 02:29 . 2010-04-03 02:29 11413504 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M979906\M979906Uninstall.msp
+ 2011-12-27 01:02 . 2011-12-27 01:02 12482048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M2656353\M2656353Uninstall.msp
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2009-08-22 20:52 18181632 c:\windows\Installer\e08aad.msi
+ 2010-08-08 01:12 . 2010-08-08 01:12 15709696 c:\windows\Installer\d4c658.msp
+ 2010-03-22 23:03 . 2010-03-22 23:03 11732992 c:\windows\Installer\d1c82b.msp
+ 2008-08-11 18:51 . 2008-08-11 18:51 15916544 c:\windows\Installer\cb31ba.msp
+ 2008-10-20 17:16 . 2008-10-20 17:16 13211648 c:\windows\Installer\cb31a3.msp
+ 2008-01-29 01:10 . 2008-01-29 01:10 14201344 c:\windows\Installer\cb318a.msp
+ 2008-08-11 18:49 . 2008-08-11 18:49 22457344 c:\windows\Installer\cb3163.msp
+ 2008-09-24 19:05 . 2008-09-24 19:05 16381440 c:\windows\Installer\cb3131.msp
+ 2009-02-26 02:05 . 2009-02-26 02:05 11840000 c:\windows\Installer\cb311b.msp
+ 2009-02-26 02:07 . 2009-02-26 02:07 11646464 c:\windows\Installer\cb30ce.msp
+ 2008-05-21 08:30 . 2008-05-21 08:30 14308864 c:\windows\Installer\bdc95.msp
+ 2012-05-11 10:01 . 2012-05-11 10:01 23771136 c:\windows\Installer\834c7f8.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:43 . 2007-10-15 06:43 12743168 c:\windows\Installer\76cbd4.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:43 . 2007-10-15 06:43 21981184 c:\windows\Installer\76cb6e.msp
+ 2011-12-12 00:34 . 2011-12-12 00:34 10141184 c:\windows\Installer\66e9bd.msi
+ 2011-09-16 01:39 . 2011-09-16 01:39 11163136 c:\windows\Installer\597391.msp
+ 2011-09-16 01:38 . 2011-09-16 01:38 10838528 c:\windows\Installer\597385.msp
+ 2011-09-16 01:37 . 2011-09-16 01:37 16691712 c:\windows\Installer\59719c.msp
+ 2011-09-16 01:37 . 2011-09-16 01:37 34428416 c:\windows\Installer\597181.msp
+ 2012-04-06 09:12 . 2012-04-06 09:12 15709696 c:\windows\Installer\53b346cd.msp
+ 2012-01-04 09:25 . 2012-01-04 09:25 17751552 c:\windows\Installer\53b346bb.msp
+ 2012-04-06 10:13 . 2012-04-06 10:13 16527872 c:\windows\Installer\53b34663.msp
+ 2012-05-09 10:01 . 2012-05-09 10:01 20343808 c:\windows\Installer\53b3460f.msp
+ 2009-08-15 03:32 . 2009-08-15 03:32 11110912 c:\windows\Installer\525e4f2.msp
+ 2009-08-10 21:09 . 2009-08-10 21:09 17254912 c:\windows\Installer\525e4d2.msp
+ 2007-07-11 08:10 . 2007-07-11 08:10 15256576 c:\windows\Installer\51aeea.msp
+ 2011-12-26 17:02 . 2011-12-26 17:02 19677184 c:\windows\Installer\50928a.msp
+ 2006-03-18 15:46 . 2006-03-18 15:46 10180608 c:\windows\Installer\4b1bd.msi
+ 2009-04-05 01:09 . 2009-04-05 01:09 15190016 c:\windows\Installer\3dc8f65.msp
+ 2009-04-04 19:36 . 2009-04-04 19:36 21390848 c:\windows\Installer\3dc8f45.msp
+ 2006-03-18 14:51 . 2006-03-18 14:51 19210240 c:\windows\Installer\3cd1f.msp
+ 2010-05-21 02:58 . 2010-05-21 02:58 12114432 c:\windows\Installer\3b0654f.msp
+ 2011-10-14 07:55 . 2011-10-14 07:55 20333568 c:\windows\Installer\38a3c3b.msp
+ 2011-07-12 03:43 . 2011-07-12 03:43 11641344 c:\windows\Installer\38a3c2f.msp
+ 2011-07-12 22:50 . 2011-07-12 22:50 17555968 c:\windows\Installer\38a3c0f.msp
+ 2010-08-09 08:59 . 2010-08-09 08:59 15710720 c:\windows\Installer\38748fe.msp
+ 2012-02-18 06:04 . 2012-02-18 06:04 20333056 c:\windows\Installer\354425.msp
+ 2011-06-17 07:00 . 2011-06-17 07:00 20333056 c:\windows\Installer\35097b3.msp
+ 2011-07-27 14:37 . 2011-07-27 14:37 11592192 c:\windows\Installer\33c846b.msp
+ 2008-12-13 17:21 . 2008-12-13 17:21 10473472 c:\windows\Installer\32e7f5a.msp
+ 2011-03-28 10:27 . 2011-03-28 10:27 15456256 c:\windows\Installer\321c445.msp
+ 2012-04-04 13:32 . 2012-04-04 13:32 16613376 c:\windows\Installer\318b134.msp
+ 2011-07-12 01:19 . 2011-07-12 01:19 10619904  c:\windows\Installer\30ced34.msp
+ 2011-04-13 19:37 . 2011-04-13 19:37 19201024 c:\windows\Installer\30ced1a.msp
+ 2010-04-02 19:30 . 2010-04-02 19:30 17456640 c:\windows\Installer\2f45449.msp
+ 2010-04-25 00:09 . 2010-04-25 00:09 11750912 c:\windows\Installer\2f4542a.msp
+ 2010-04-12 05:17 . 2010-04-12 05:17 14599680 c:\windows\Installer\2f45399.msp
+ 2010-04-25 00:07 . 2010-04-25 00:07 10118144 c:\windows\Installer\2f4537d.msp
+ 2010-09-14 08:09 . 2010-09-14 08:09 20303872 c:\windows\Installer\2e9ff42.msp
+ 2010-09-24 14:08 . 2010-09-24 14:08 17518080 c:\windows\Installer\2d991ec.msp
+ 2010-09-29 08:36 . 2010-09-29 08:36 20303872 c:\windows\Installer\2d32c6c.msp
+ 2011-09-05 21:51 . 2011-09-05 21:51 13135872 c:\windows\Installer\2c73e86.msp
+ 2011-04-23 02:41 . 2011-04-23 02:41 11507712 c:\windows\Installer\2bf26c2.msp
+ 2011-02-12 03:47 . 2011-02-12 03:47 12028928 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe0c6.msp
+ 2011-02-24 22:15 . 2011-02-24 22:15 11551232 c:\windows\Installer\2bbe071.msp
+ 2010-12-21 21:06 . 2010-12-21 21:06 11570688 c:\windows\Installer\29d82a.msp
+ 2011-04-23 02:36 . 2011-04-23 02:36 20314624 c:\windows\Installer\29bb95b.msp
+ 2011-01-08 09:08 . 2011-01-08 09:08 20304384 c:\windows\Installer\24500d5.msp
+ 2009-08-18 19:50 . 2009-08-18 19:50 12022272 c:\windows\Installer\2213ee7.msp
+ 2010-05-19 20:08 . 2010-05-19 20:08 11408896 c:\windows\Installer\201d42a.msp
+ 2010-08-12 09:32 . 2010-08-12 09:32 15710720 c:\windows\Installer\201d420.msp
+ 2010-07-11 03:06 . 2010-07-11 03:06 10120192 c:\windows\Installer\201d400.msp
+ 2010-09-10 06:39 . 2010-09-10 06:39 20242432 c:\windows\Installer\1bf9718.msp
+ 2010-03-31 08:23 . 2010-03-31 08:23 15638528 c:\windows\Installer\16ce951.msp
+ 2010-07-23 08:04 . 2010-07-23 08:04 11395072 c:\windows\Installer\1382cd9.msp
+ 2011-03-18 09:35 . 2011-03-18 09:35 20308992 c:\windows\Installer\10b62aa.msp
+ 2011-06-06 19:55 . 2011-06-06 19:55 24731544 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\AcroRd32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 03:42 . 2011-09-16 03:42 18115432 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WWLIB.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 04:13 . 2006-10-27 04:13 14674216 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\XL12CNV.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:23 . 2006-10-27 22:23 17483560 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\WWLIB.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:16 . 2006-10-27 22:16 12813096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OUTLOOK.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:14 . 2006-10-27 22:14 14151456 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OART.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:26 . 2006-10-27 22:26 16870712 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSO.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 22:01 . 2006-10-27 22:01 10371880 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\MSACCESS.EXE
+ 2006-10-27 22:07 . 2006-10-27 22:07 17891112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXCEL.EXE
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 13137920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\f28df9c2988724883cf19532d7f9f151\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:21 . 2012-03-08 17:21 17996800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\7c73ac0ffec7d226ca3dac70df184f18\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:20 . 2012-03-08 17:21 13325312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\a275181f49dcdf245ec6a9d9287bb6c6\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:33 . 2012-03-07 07:33 17671168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\b72152b4330e2f009a868aa16c47acb4\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:32 . 2012-03-07 07:32 11106816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\ed36e9ff00f2fb0f33f1c08b20a7afc0\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-07 07:31 . 2012-03-07 07:31 14407680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\52f4f785f7cf45a64606a8e13c8cf04c\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-04-11 17:19 . 2012-04-11 17:19 10037248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\itext\e33ada78afb99e0ee86945845ccf85e5\itext.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 10037248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\itext\53f05986192a314ab73212952dac63b5\itext.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-08 17:17 . 2012-03-08 17:17 14786560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\IKVM.OpenJDK.SwingA#\b9886ac0c7d6503376054e13cc9ac98c\IKVM.OpenJDK.SwingAWT.ni.dll
+ 2010-08-12 09:43 . 2010-08-12 09:43 12430848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAP85A.tmp\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:31 . 2012-05-09 10:31 12430848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\995fcf39ead2c2a53e084505c2c67d49\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:49 . 2012-06-14 11:49 12433920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\01abbadafaf265d9f4ac9bbb247acb98\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:59 . 2012-06-14 11:59 11817472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\dbc413807cb7360b3e26ef3ca1d54f9a\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:41 . 2012-05-09 10:41 11817472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\7861cd979ea5db3fb7d30ed94fb0edd2\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:33 . 2012-05-09 10:33 17403904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\bc254d2fa26664898ae21d45643bc194\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:47 . 2012-06-14 11:47 10682368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\f73a8455f384e90f6925309336fece24\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:30 . 2012-05-09 10:30 10683392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\a9256d2ad7e4be2bbb4e9b18c3997b84\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:43 . 2012-06-14 11:43 14329856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\e4ecfaaf5417aceecb7fa8abddf06113\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:29 . 2012-05-09 10:29 14329856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\5b8ff47c1db373a2a4c638ca31988bd2\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-06-14 11:41 . 2012-06-14 11:41 12218368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\f33e2a4d9b385234406fa2d662f78875\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:28 . 2012-05-09 10:28 12218368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\4eb3cd1f1d5a83617524a9dfb96a657d\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-09 10:27 . 2012-05-09 10:27 11492352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\e337c89bc9f81b69d7237aa70e935900\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2009-08-13 09:36 . 2008-11-12 01:34 10838016 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\wmp.dll
+ 2010-10-15 18:02 . 2009-07-14 06:43 10841088 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2378111_WM9$\wmp.dll
+ 2007-10-15 06:43 . 2007-10-15 06:43 229852160 c:\windows\Installer\bdc97.msp
+ 2007-10-15 06:43 . 2007-10-15 06:43 229852160 c:\windows\Installer\76cb65.msp
+ 2011-09-16 01:34 . 2011-09-16 01:34 428804608 c:\windows\Installer\59737a.msp
+ 2009-04-05 01:08 . 2009-04-05 01:08 343058432 c:\windows\Installer\3dc90e8.msp
.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Green]
@="{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Partial]
@="{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Yellow]
@="{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-06-26 68856]
"DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425"="c:\program files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe" [2010-05-21 95592]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2006-01-11 15961088]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-22 237568]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"MaxMenuMgr"="c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe" [2009-01-16 181544]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"IconixOEAddOn"="c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe" [2010-03-04 342872]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe" [2006-02-21 143360]
"hpqSRMon"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe" [2007-08-23 80896]
"HPHUPD08"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe" [2005-06-01 49152]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2005-11-09 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-08-05 64512]
"DMAScheduler"="c:\program files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe" [2005-11-01 90112]
"DiscUpdateManager"="c:\program files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe" [2005-11-11 61440]
"DISCover"="c:\program files\DISC\DISCover.exe" [2005-11-11 1064960]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2009-02-27 30040]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-02 149280]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2012-03-22 1318816]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"Nikon Message Center 2"="c:\program files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe" [2010-05-26 619008]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"Carbonite Backup"="c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe" [2012-03-17 1059984]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2012-05-15 296056]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2007-6-22 344064]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe [2004-2-25 10872]
HD Writer.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe [2012-5-14 292240]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk - c:\program files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe [2011-12-7 537968]
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe [2010-1-15 255536]
Updates From HP.lnk - c:\program files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe [2006-3-18 36903]
.
c:\documents and settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-3-18 27136]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^HP_Administrator^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Updates from HP\\9972322\\Program\\Updates from HP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\McSvcHost\\McSvHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [7/12/2010 12:26 PM 64512]
R1 mfetdi2k;McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 89792]
R2 FreeAgentGoNext Service;Seagate Service;c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe [1/16/2009 4:31 PM 161064]
R3 BEFCMU10V4XP;Linksys BEFCMU10 ver. 4 Cable Modem;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BEFCMU10V4XP.sys [6/24/2006 12:15 PM 14336]
R3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 57600]
R3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 340920]
R3 mfendiskmp;mfendiskmp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [4/10/2012 8:29 PM 250056]
S3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\kernexplorer.sys [8/18/2011 3:25 PM 15232]
S3 mfendisk;McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 87656]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - mfeavfk01
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-07-06 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-11 01:53]
.
2012-07-02 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-02 00:57]
.
2012-07-06 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2007-02-01 16:53]
.
2012-06-21 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
2012-07-05 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=ebay&pf=desktop&locale=en_us&bd=all&c=q106
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local;*.local
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:9666
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.105.28.12 68.105.29.12 68.105.28.11
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.bing.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
AddRemove-TurboTax 2010 - l:\seagate backup\WIEBKECOMPUTER\C\Program Files\TurboTax\Deluxe 2010\Installer\TurboTax 2010 Installer.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-07-06 15:31
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2524)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEldr_7.dll
c:\progra~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\saHook.dll
c:\windows\system32\nview.dll
c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
c:\windows\system32\nvwddi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehmsas.exe
c:\program files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-07-06 16:17:33 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-07-06 23:17
ComboFix2.txt 2009-04-21 01:23
.
Pre-Run: 82,069,696,512 bytes free
Post-Run: 84,923,625,472 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Pro-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Media Center Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
.
- - End Of File - - BF08CBDD4764BE5450ACBD8D59349E3C


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you use Putty or have it installed?

I'm assuming these proxy settings relate to that program:

uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:9666


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never heard of putty.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you running a proxy server?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not familiar with a proxy server either, so I'm pretty sure I don't use one.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Can I turn back on my McAfee yet, or should I wait?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We are going to run ComboFix again in a few minutes when I post the instructions so please leave it off until then but you can turn it back on right after.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
DDS::
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:9666

Firefox::
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 9666
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl_port - 9666
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

ComboFix 12-07-06.02 - HP_Administrator 07/09/2012 1:20.3.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1022.473 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus *Disabled/Updated* {A1C4F2E0-7FDE-4917-AFAE-013EFC3EDE33}
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Disabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\docume~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\Default User\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\WINDOWS
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\ODCTOOLS
c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\WINDOWS
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-06-09 to 2012-07-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-07-08 00:03 . 2012-07-08 00:04 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\NtmsData
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Citrix
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Citrix
2012-06-22 00:32 . 2012-05-26 00:09 29312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\ScriptFF.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-06-23 01:52 . 2012-04-11 03:29 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-06-23 01:52 . 2011-07-07 06:40 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 22040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 329240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 219160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 210968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2005-05-26 11:16 45080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 97304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 53784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 35864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 17944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 577048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1933848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2007-06-02 04:57 17136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2006-07-07 16:17 275696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2005-05-26 11:19 214256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2012-05-31 13:22 . 2004-08-09 21:00 599040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-05-15 15:39 . 2004-08-09 21:00 832512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-05-15 13:20 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1863168 ------w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-05-04 13:16 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2148352 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 12:32 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2026496 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-02 13:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 139656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2009-04-20 17:35 78336 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1830912 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 17408 ------w- c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2009-01-14 19:11 . 2009-01-14 19:11 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\ShippingAssistant.exe
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 175104 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.LabelImport.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 880640 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingLabel.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 151552 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingCart.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 24064 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.WizardShellModule.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 14336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.UserPreferences.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 147456 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingTools.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1024000 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Layout.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 266240 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MyShipments.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MessageCenter.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1046528 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.DeviceIntegration.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 237568 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.AddressBook.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 131072 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Library.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1294336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.UI.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 53248 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Interface.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Workflow.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 176128 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Http.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.PBK700DeviceAdapter.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 15872 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Print.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 374272 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 356352 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Repositories.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 20480 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 13312 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 2359296 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.XmlSerializers.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 1143808 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 262144 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Entities.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\PostApplicationExitActivationProcess.exe
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 98304 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Drawing.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 73728 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\Interop.WindowsInstaller.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 61440 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 11776 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Storage.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 9216 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.InsuranceCalculator.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 118784 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Avanade.Utility.ConnectionManager.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 644160 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceqp35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 343104 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceca35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 84544 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcecompact35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 65088 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceme35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 348224 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcese35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 172608 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceoledb35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148032 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceer35EN.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 95656 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 79272 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75176 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75168 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.WinForms.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 64352 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 38312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Iesi.Collections.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 270336 ----a-w- c:\program files\log4net.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 218536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 189856 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 161192 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148904 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Validation.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 1085440 ----a-w- c:\program files\NHibernate.dll
2008-08-12 17:26 . 2008-08-12 17:26 271440 ----a-w- c:\program files\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
2012-06-16 02:06 . 2011-06-01 04:54 85472 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-04-14 21:01 . 2011-01-25 17:57 24376 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\Scriptff.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Green]
@="{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Partial]
@="{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Yellow]
@="{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-06-26 68856]
"DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425"="c:\program files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe" [2010-05-21 95592]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2006-01-11 15961088]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-22 237568]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"MaxMenuMgr"="c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe" [2009-01-16 181544]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"IconixOEAddOn"="c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe" [2010-03-04 342872]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe" [2006-02-21 143360]
"hpqSRMon"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe" [2007-08-23 80896]
"HPHUPD08"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe" [2005-06-01 49152]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2005-11-09 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-08-05 64512]
"DMAScheduler"="c:\program files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe" [2005-11-01 90112]
"DiscUpdateManager"="c:\program files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe" [2005-11-11 61440]
"DISCover"="c:\program files\DISC\DISCover.exe" [2005-11-11 1064960]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2009-02-27 30040]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-02 149280]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2012-03-22 1318816]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"Nikon Message Center 2"="c:\program files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe" [2010-05-26 619008]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"Carbonite Backup"="c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe" [2012-03-17 1059984]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2012-05-15 296056]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe [2004-2-25 10872]
HD Writer.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe [2012-5-14 292240]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk - c:\program files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe [2011-12-7 537968]
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe [2010-1-15 255536]
Updates From HP.lnk - c:\program files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe [2006-3-18 36903]
.
c:\documents and settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-3-18 27136]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^HP_Administrator^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Updates from HP\\9972322\\Program\\Updates from HP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\McSvcHost\\McSvHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [x]
R3 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe [x]
R3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\KernExplorer.sys [x]
R3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe [x]
R3 mfendisk;McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys [x]
R3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [x]
R3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [x]
S0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys [x]
S1 mfetdi2k;McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys [x]
S2 FreeAgentGoNext Service;Seagate Service;c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe [x]
S2 IconixService;Iconix Update Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe [x]
S2 IntuitUpdateServiceV4;Intuit Update Service v4;c:\program files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe [x]
S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [x]
S2 McMPFSvc;McAfee Personal Firewall Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [x]
S2 McNaiAnn;McAfee VirusScan Announcer;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [x]
S2 mfefire;McAfee Firewall Core Service;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe [x]
S2 mfevtp;McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service;c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [x]
S3 BEFCMU10V4XP;Linksys BEFCMU10 ver. 4 Cable Modem;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\BEFCMU10V4XP.sys [x]
S3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [x]
S3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [x]
S3 mfendiskmp;mfendiskmp;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - mfeavfk01
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-07-09 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-11 01:53]
.
2012-07-02 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-02 00:57]
.
2012-07-08 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2007-02-01 16:53]
.
2012-07-09 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
2012-07-05 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=ebay&pf=desktop&locale=en_us&bd=all&c=q106
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local;*.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.105.28.12 68.105.29.12 68.105.28.11
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.bing.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-07-09 01:50
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(4108)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\docume~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEldr_7.dll
c:\windows\system32\nview.dll
c:\progra~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\saHook.dll
c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\windows\system32\nvwddi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehmsas.exe
c:\program files\DISC\DiscGui.exe
c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
c:\program files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
c:\windows\System32\vssvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-07-09 02:20:14 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-07-09 09:19
ComboFix2.txt 2012-07-06 23:17
ComboFix3.txt 2009-04-21 01:23
.
Pre-Run: 85,389,996,032 bytes free
Post-Run: 86,638,612,480 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Pro-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Media Center Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
.
- - End Of File - - 91BFEFAE84FEA9E68891B12B264A4948


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the following on-line scanner. Note that you must use Internet Explorer to perform the scan.

Note: If you're running a 64-bit system you have to choose the 32-bit option in IE. To do that, go to the Start Menu and right-click the Internet Explorer (32-bit) icon and then select 'Run as administrator' from the right-click menu.

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner

Accept the Terms of Use and then press the Start button

Allow the ActiveX control to be installed.

Put a check by Remove found threats and then run the scan.

When the scan is finished, you will see the results in a window.

A log.txt file is created here: C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt.

Open the log file with Notepad and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Checked "remove found threats" and says that McAfee software is detected and could affect the performance of the scan. Should I disable it before proceeding?

Thx


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, please do.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
# version=7
# iexplore.exe=7.00.6000.17110 (vista_gdr.120419-1718)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=b9588b45d0414b44892ce214783adeec
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2012-07-10 10:37:19
# local_time=2012-07-10 03:37:19 (-0800, Pacific Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 0 0 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5121 16777189 100 75 700421 6221316 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=268652
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=10055


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

OTS scan results


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: URLSearchHooks\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: "ProxyServer" -> 127.0.0.1:9666
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: URLSearchHooks\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: "ProxyServer" -> 127.0.0.1:9666
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789}:C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm [HKLM] -> [Button: Internet Connection Help]
YN -> {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789}:C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm [HKLM] -> [Menu: Internet Connection Help]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789}" [HKLM] -> [Internet Connection Help]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789}" [HKLM] -> [Internet Connection Help]
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\
YN -> trymedia.com .[http] -> Trusted sites
YN -> trymedia.com .[https] -> Trusted sites
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_05-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_09-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_01-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0016-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  2 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  5 C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
NY ->  2 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[EmptyJava]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

OTS fix


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator) and allow it to download the Avast database.

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

aswMBR log

Thank you so much for all of your help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1665 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-07-14 11:21:53
-----------------------------
11:21:53.884 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
11:21:53.884 Number of processors: 2 586 0x602
11:21:53.884 ComputerName: WIEBKECOMPUTER UserName: 
11:21:55.321 Initialize success
11:25:47.259 AVAST engine defs: 12071401
11:25:57.212 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-0
11:25:57.212 Disk 0 Vendor: WDC_WD25 10.0 Size: 238475MB BusType: 3
11:25:57.228 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
11:25:57.228 Disk 0 MBR scan
11:25:57.290 Disk 0 unknown MBR code
11:25:57.290 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 229710 MB offset 63
11:25:57.321 Disk 0 Partition 2 00 0C FAT32 LBA RECOVERY 8754 MB offset 470463525
11:25:57.321 Disk 0 scanning sectors +488392065
11:25:57.399 Disk 0 scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
11:26:19.759 Service scanning
11:26:37.868 Modules scanning
11:26:59.321 Module: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll **SUSPICIOUS**
11:26:59.321 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
11:26:59.353 ntkrnlpa.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys iaStor.sys hal.dll 
11:26:59.353 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x86f4fab8]
11:26:59.353 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[f7530fd7] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-0[0x86f7e030]
11:27:00.321 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS
11:27:41.274 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32
11:35:25.853 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
11:35:49.603 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator
13:20:32.743 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
13:29:29.321 Scan finished successfully
21:12:24.228 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\My Documents\Home stuff\MBR.dat"
21:12:24.337 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\My Documents\Home stuff\aswMBR results.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload the following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the contents of the following code box into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 

```
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
```

Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

https://www.virustotal.com/file/54d...3942bffa9606864f43ec1085/analysis/1342378631/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How are things with the system now?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't been using the computer since we've been running the scans. So yesterday I tried using the internet after I saw your question. It seemed to be running good after I ended the HP Updates (that were frozen never completed - as usual). I don't think it froze on me again after that. 

However, today turning it on and trying to get the internet on, it's slow again. I'm not able to click to open any programs because the computer seems busy - like its working on many other tasks and can't do anymore at the moment. The internet finally opened after several minutes and the task manager lists the internet status as "not responding". Several more minutes pass, and now I'm able to get on the internet. 

Are there programs running in the background - that cause the computer to be so busy? And don't show as applications in the task manager? My cpu usage at this moment changes second to second from 7% all the way to 34% and everywhere in between. Does that mean anything??

Thank you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please remove ComboFix by dragging it to the recycle bin and grab the latest version, run a new scan and post the log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

ComboFix 12-07-16.01 - HP_Administrator 07/17/2012 0:54.4.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1022.411 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus *Disabled/Updated* {A1C4F2E0-7FDE-4917-AFAE-013EFC3EDE33}
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Disabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\puppy.exe
c:\puppy.exe\PEV.exe
c:\puppy.exe\snapshot.00.dat
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-06-17 to 2012-07-17 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 63115 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\USERTILE.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 6429 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\UICORE.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 4599 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\UIRESOURCE.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 8646 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\TILEBOX.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 9310 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\TEXTBOX.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 5927 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\TEXT.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 8613 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\SAVEDUSER.JS
2012-07-16 21:02 . 2012-07-16 21:02 1651 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\QUERYSTRING.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 6910 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\NEWUSERCOMM.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 18541 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\LOCALIZATION.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 8288 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\IMAGE.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 6208 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\LINK.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 51852 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\EXTERNALWRAPPER.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 8782 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\BUTTON.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 7271 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\CHECKBOX.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 23327 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\COMBOBOX.JS
2012-07-16 21:01 . 2012-07-16 21:01 20719 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\temp\wlidui_WLIDSVC\DIVWRAPPER.JS
2012-07-13 05:13 . 2012-07-13 05:13 -------- d-----w- C:\_OTS
2012-07-10 07:45 . 2012-07-10 07:45 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2012-07-08 00:03 . 2012-07-17 07:38 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\NtmsData
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Citrix
2012-07-06 19:34 . 2012-07-06 19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Citrix
2012-06-22 00:32 . 2012-05-26 00:09 29312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\ScriptFF.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-07-11 23:50 . 2012-04-11 03:29 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-07-11 23:50 . 2011-07-07 06:40 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-06-13 13:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1866112 ------w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2008-09-12 19:43 1372672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1172480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2012-06-04 04:32 . 2004-08-09 21:00 152576 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 22040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 329240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 219160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 210968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2005-05-26 11:16 45080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 97304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 53784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 35864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2007-06-01 02:01 17944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 577048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2012-06-02 22:19 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1933848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2007-06-02 04:57 17136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2006-07-07 16:17 275696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2012-06-02 22:18 . 2005-05-26 11:19 214256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2012-05-31 13:22 . 2004-08-09 21:00 599040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-05-15 15:39 . 2004-08-09 21:00 832512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-05-04 13:16 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2148352 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 12:32 . 2004-08-10 04:00 2026496 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-02 13:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 139656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2009-04-20 17:35 78336 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1830912 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-04-23 14:46 . 2004-08-09 21:00 17408 ------w- c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2009-01-14 19:11 . 2009-01-14 19:11 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\ShippingAssistant.exe
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 175104 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.LabelImport.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 880640 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingLabel.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 151552 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingCart.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 24064 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.WizardShellModule.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 14336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.UserPreferences.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 147456 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingTools.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1024000 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Layout.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 266240 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MyShipments.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MessageCenter.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1046528 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.DeviceIntegration.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 237568 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.AddressBook.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 131072 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Library.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1294336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.UI.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 53248 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Interface.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Workflow.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 176128 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Http.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.PBK700DeviceAdapter.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 15872 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Print.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 374272 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 356352 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Repositories.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 20480 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 13312 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 2359296 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.XmlSerializers.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 1143808 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 262144 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Entities.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\PostApplicationExitActivationProcess.exe
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 98304 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Drawing.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 73728 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\Interop.WindowsInstaller.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 61440 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 11776 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Storage.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 9216 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.InsuranceCalculator.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 118784 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Avanade.Utility.ConnectionManager.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 644160 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceqp35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 343104 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceca35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 84544 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcecompact35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 65088 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceme35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 348224 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcese35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 172608 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceoledb35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148032 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceer35EN.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 95656 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 79272 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75176 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75168 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.WinForms.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 64352 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 38312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Iesi.Collections.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 270336 ----a-w- c:\program files\log4net.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 218536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 189856 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 161192 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148904 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Validation.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 1085440 ----a-w- c:\program files\NHibernate.dll
2008-08-12 17:26 . 2008-08-12 17:26 271440 ----a-w- c:\program files\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
2012-06-16 02:06 . 2011-06-01 04:54 85472 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-04-14 21:01 . 2011-01-25 17:57 24376 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\Scriptff.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Green]
@="{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Partial]
@="{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Yellow]
@="{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-06-26 68856]
"DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425"="c:\program files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe" [2010-05-21 95592]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2006-01-11 15961088]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-22 237568]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"MaxMenuMgr"="c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe" [2009-01-16 181544]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"IconixOEAddOn"="c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe" [2010-03-04 342872]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe" [2006-02-21 143360]
"hpqSRMon"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe" [2007-08-23 80896]
"HPHUPD08"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe" [2005-06-01 49152]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2005-11-09 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-08-05 64512]
"DMAScheduler"="c:\program files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe" [2005-11-01 90112]
"DiscUpdateManager"="c:\program files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe" [2005-11-11 61440]
"DISCover"="c:\program files\DISC\DISCover.exe" [2005-11-11 1064960]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2009-02-27 30040]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-02 149280]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2012-03-22 1318816]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"Nikon Message Center 2"="c:\program files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe" [2010-05-26 619008]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"Carbonite Backup"="c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe" [2012-03-17 1059984]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2012-05-15 296056]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2007-6-22 344064]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe [2004-2-25 10872]
HD Writer.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe [2012-5-14 292240]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk - c:\program files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe [2011-12-7 537968]
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe [2010-1-15 255536]
Updates From HP.lnk - c:\program files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe [2006-3-18 36903]
.
c:\documents and settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-3-18 27136]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^HP_Administrator^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Updates from HP\\9972322\\Program\\Updates from HP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\McSvcHost\\McSvHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [7/12/2010 12:26 PM 64512]
R1 mfetdi2k;McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 89792]
R2 FreeAgentGoNext Service;Seagate Service;c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe [1/16/2009 4:31 PM 161064]
R3 BEFCMU10V4XP;Linksys BEFCMU10 ver. 4 Cable Modem;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BEFCMU10V4XP.sys [6/24/2006 12:15 PM 14336]
R3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 57600]
R3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 340920]
R3 mfendiskmp;mfendiskmp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [4/10/2012 8:29 PM 250056]
S3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\kernexplorer.sys [8/18/2011 3:25 PM 15232]
S3 mfendisk;McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 87656]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - mfeavfk01
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-07-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job
- c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-AwareAdmin.exe [2011-08-18 16:52]
.
2012-07-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-11 23:50]
.
2012-07-09 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-02 00:57]
.
2012-07-15 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2007-02-01 16:53]
.
2012-07-16 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
2012-07-05 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=ebay&pf=desktop&locale=en_us&bd=all&c=q106
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local;*.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.105.28.12 68.105.29.12 68.105.28.11
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.bing.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-07-17 01:13
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-07-17 01:21:10
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-07-17 08:20
ComboFix2.txt 2012-07-09 09:20
ComboFix3.txt 2012-07-06 23:17
ComboFix4.txt 2009-04-21 01:23
.
Pre-Run: 86,294,740,992 bytes free
Post-Run: 86,351,151,104 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - FCC51633DE7441BBF42AE08B83D0A754


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You have a lot of scheduled tasks and those could be causing the problems. I would start by uninstalling Ad-Aware and see if there's any difference.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, 
Sorry I haven't replied, I've been away from my computer.

I started to use my computer yesterday to download and copy movies from my camcorder to my computer and burn them to dvd to see how the computer would perform. I burned my first dvd in a long time! thank you 

I ran into a couple of issues I wanted to ask about.
1. The computer froze in the middle of my dvd burn. I _again_ had to stop HP Updates. It always freezes the computer and it never seems to finish. Is there something I can do? Do I need those updates? Can automatic updates of any kind slow the computer down? How do I know what is essential and which I can turn off?

2. What scheduled tasks can I eliminate? How do I know whats running? I uninstalled adaware.

3. After the combo fix thing we did the first time, my desktop wallpaper came back on (It hasn't displayed for a very long time and I never knew why) but then yesterday, it wasn't there again when I turned it on, any idea what might be the cause?

Is there more I can do to clean out my computer to help it to operate better? It seems to be working better than it used to, but still freezes with updates and who knows what else.

Start-up still takes about 20-25 minutes before any program can be used.

Thank you for all of your help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

blessedbythree:

Do the following in the order listed.

Once both logs have been submitted, we'll go from there. :up:

------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

------------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to follow along while flavallee works with you for a bit and we'll see what else needs to be done later on.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok. Thank you cookiegal


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm going off-line for several hours or possibly for the rest of the day.

I'll check back later today or tomorrow morning to see if you've submitted both logs.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok. thank you flavallee.

First log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:27:25 AM, on 7/26/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17110)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscGui.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=ebay&pf=desktop&locale=en_us&bd=all&c=q106
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local;*.local
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: IconixBHOClass Class - {761233B6-F228-49E4-8F6B-668499D4E55A} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120621173224.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: HpWebHelper - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\webhelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5612.1312\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxMenuMgr] "C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IconixOEAddOn] "C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] c:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiscUpdateManager] C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DISCover] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nikon Message Center 2] C:\Program Files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Carbonite Backup] C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425] "c:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe" "c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\corel\downloads\540215253_907002\1300677038425\dim_params.xml" -Launch=3 -uibase="c:\documents and settings\hp_administrator\application data\corel\messages\540215253_907002\en\messagecache2\workflow"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HD Writer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {400A6CFA-E326-4d61-A90C-9AD75358DC5F} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Email ID Preferences - {400A6CFA-E326-4d61-A90C-9AD75358DC5F} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {BC3F6B6D-2E49-4603-B028-7411655713F3} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: About Email ID - {BC3F6B6D-2E49-4603-B028-7411655713F3} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {1851174C-97BD-4217-A0CC-E908F60D5B7A} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - http://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {38AB0814-B09B-4378-9940-14A19638C3C2} (Auctiva Image Uploader Control) - http://www.auctiva.com/Aurigma/ImageUploader57.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6087.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1152116607953
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} (OnlineScanner Control) - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {78AF2F24-A9C3-11D3-BF8C-0060B0FCC122} (AcDcToday Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/AcDcToday.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AE563720-B4F5-11D4-A415-00108302FDFD} (NOXLATE-BANR) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/InstBanr.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C6637286-300D-11D4-AE0A-0010830243BD} (InstaFred) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/InstFred.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E87F6C8E-16C0-11D3-BEF7-009027438003} (Persits Software XUpload) - http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/activex/xupload/XUpload.ocx
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F281A59C-7B65-11D3-8617-0010830243BD} (AcPreview Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/AcPreview.ocx
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CarboniteService - Carbonite, Inc. (www.carbonite.com) - C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: Iconix Update Service (IconixService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service (IntuitUpdateService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service v4 (IntuitUpdateServiceV4) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe

--
End of file - 18572 bytes


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
5 Card Slingo from HP Media Center (remove only)
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
AnswerWorks Runtime
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AstroPop Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
AutoCAD 2002
AutoCAD 2005 - English
AutoCAD 2005 Express Tools Volumes 1-9
Autodesk DWF Viewer
Barnyard Invasion from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blackhawk Striker 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blasterball 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blasterball 2 Remix from HP Media Center (remove only)
Boggle Supreme from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bonjour
Bookworm Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bounce Symphony from HP Media Center (remove only)
Carbonite
Chuzzle Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Corel Graphics - Windows Shell Extension
Corel Graphics - Windows Shell Extension
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - IPM HSE
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - WT
CorelDRAW(R) Home & Student Suite X5
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Crystal Maze from HP Media Center (remove only)
Customer Experience Enhancement
DISCover
Easy Internet Sign-up
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
ESET Online Scanner v3
Family Feud
FATE from HP Media Center (remove only)
GdiplusUpgrade
GemMaster Mystic
Google Updater
HD Writer LE 1.0
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HiJackThis
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HP Boot Optimizer
HP Customer Participation Program 9.0
HP Deskjet Printer Preload
HP DigitalMedia Archive
HP Document Viewer 5.3
HP DVD Play 1.0
HP Game Console and games
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP OCR Software 9.0
HP Photosmart 330,380,420,470,7800,8000,8200 Series
HP Photosmart All-In-One Software 9.0
HP Photosmart and Deskjet 7.0 Software
HP Photosmart Cameras 5.0
HP Photosmart Essential
HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
HP Photosmart for Media Center PC
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.A
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Rhapsody
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Update
HP Web Helper
HPSSupply
Iconix® eMail ID
ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6 Transfer Utility
Insaniquarium Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
Intel® Viiv Software
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 5
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java(TM) 6 Update 16
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
JumpStart Art Club
JumpStart Math 1st Grade
Lemonade Tycoon 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
Lexibox Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Little Mermaid Print Studio
Mah Jong Quest from HP Media Center (remove only)
McAfee Security Scan Plus
McAfee SecurityCenter
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB2572066)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB2604042)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB2656378)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB953295)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB979904)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656353)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656370)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Easy Assist v2
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
muvee autoProducer 4.5
muvee autoProducer unPlugged 1.2
Netscape Browser (remove only)
Nikon Message Center 2
NoAd HOSTS file (remove only)
NVIDIA Drivers
Otto
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows
Picture Control Utility
Polar Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
Polar Golfer from HP Media Center (remove only)
PrimoPDF -- brought to you by Nitro PDF Software
PS2
Puzzle Express from HP Media Center (remove only)
Python 2.2 pywin32 extensions (build 203)
Python 2.2.3
Quicken 2009
QuickTime
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.1
Remove IntelliMover Demo
Ricochet Lost Worlds from HP Media Center (remove only)
Safari
Scholastic's I SPY Mystery
SCRABBLE from HP Media Center (remove only)
Seagate Manager Installer
Seagate Manager Installer
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596666) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596672) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596744) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596785) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596792) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596871) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596880) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2597162) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2597969) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2598041) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2597161) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB2596786) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2596764) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2596912) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB2596705) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2596917) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2497640)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2530548)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2559049)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2491683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Shipping Assistant 3.5
Shooting Stars Pool from HP Media Center (remove only)
Shrek 2 Ogre Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
Slingo Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Snowboard SuperJam from HP Media Center (remove only)
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
Sony Picture Utility
Sony USB Driver
Spell Checker For OE 2.1
Super Granny from HP Media Center (remove only)
Tradewinds from HP Media Center (remove only)
Turbo Lister 2
TurboTax 2010 wcaiper
TurboTax 2010 WinPerFedFormset
TurboTax 2010 WinPerReleaseEngine
TurboTax 2010 WinPerTaxSupport
TurboTax 2010 wrapper
TurboTax 2011
TurboTax 2011 wcaiper
TurboTax 2011 WinPerFedFormset
TurboTax 2011 WinPerReleaseEngine
TurboTax 2011 WinPerTaxSupport
TurboTax 2011 wrapper
Unity Web Player
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB2596598) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB2596598) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2687310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Updates from HP (remove only)
ViewNX 2
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Volo View Express
WildTangent Web Driver
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB2502898
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB2619340
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB2628259
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB973768
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Zuma Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That massive startup load definitely needs to be trimmed down, but we need to work on some other things first.

Do the following in the order that they're listed.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Download and SAVE

*Adobe Flash Player ActiveX 11.3.300.265*

*Adobe Flash Player Plugin 11.3.300.265*

*Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.33(6 Update 33)*

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.62.0.1300*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5.5.0.1012*

Note: Click the green icon with white "down" arrow at each site.

DON'T install nor do anything with them yet.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Go to Control Panel - Add Or Remove Programs, then uninstall/remove

*Adobe AIR

Apple Software Update

Easy Internet Sign-up

Customer Experience Enhancement

ESET Online Scanner

Google Updater

HijackThis 2.0.2

HP Boot Optimizer

HP Customer Participation Program

HP Update

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 5

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1

Java(TM) 6 Update 5

Java(TM) 6 Update 7

McAfee Security Scan Plus

PC-Doctor 5 For Windows

Shop For HP Supplies

Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant

Windows Live OneCare safety Scanner*

If you're prompted to restart the computer to complete the uninstall/removal of any of them, do so.

After you're all done, restart the computer again.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Install the 5 programs that you previously downloaded and SAVED.

The first 3 will overwrite and update the older versions in your computer.

The last 2 will be used for combating malware, spyware, rogues, hijackers, adware cookies, etc. in your computer.

Make sure to uncheck or decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and home pages, they may offer.

Make sure to decline to use the "trial" version of the last 2.

After you're all done, restart the computer.

DON'T run any scans yet with the last 2.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm uninstalling the programs listed. I uninstalled HP Updates, but at the bottom of the list there was "Updates from HP (remove only)" Should I remove that one as well or leave it?

Thank u


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I did NOT advise you to uninstall/remove that entry, so leave it alone.

Until you complete everything in post #49, I'm holding off giving you any further instructions.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

*I installed all of the downloaded programs except **Adobe Flash Player Plugin 11.3.300.265** There was an installation error message stating it was not the most current version and therefore couldn't install.

*


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you flavallee . I did not uninstall the Updates from HP program. I just wanted to ask about it while I was looking at it.

http://forums.techguy.org/members/36475-flavallee.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wasn't sure if you had the most current version of Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin.

It looks like there's another update to version 11.3.300.268.

---------------------------------------------------------

Have you completed EVERYTHING in post #49, including the uninstall/removals?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

yes. I've completed everything in post #49.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order that they're listed.

DON'T use the computer while each scan is in progress.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%* (% is the percentage symbol on the number 5 key)

and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, then type in

*c:\windows\temp*

and then click OK.

Once those 2 temp folders appear and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside them.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

After it's done, restart the computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I proceeded as instructed. After opening Malwarebytes and scanned for over 2 hours it froze. It was stuck with the hourglass showing, so I tried to close it and it said program not responding. I restarted the computer.

I tried the scan again for 5 hours and the scan froze again. It said time elapsed was only 45 min. Each time I stopped to check on the progress I saw an error message that read - "Adobe Flash Player Update service 11.3r300 encountered an error and needs to close. send error report" I closed the message and it would come up again the next time I checked the computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you read my instructions again, you will see that you were advised to do a quick scan.

You were NOT advised to do a full/complete scan.

That's why the scans are taking so long.

You were also advised NOT to use the computer while each scan is in progress.

If you continue to have a problem with Malwarebytes, close it and then do a quick scan with SUPERAntiSpyware.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Did you complete the first part of post #56?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I attempted to do the *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* *Quick Scan* 3 times with the same result of it freezing and not completing. Here are the results of the *quick scan with SUPERAntiSpyware....

*SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/29/2012 at 09:58 PM

Application Version : 5.5.1012

Core Rules Database Version : 8977
Trace Rules Database Version: 6789

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:36:18

Operating System Information
Windows XP Professional 32-bit, Service Pack 3 (Build 5.01.2600)
Administrator

Memory items scanned : 813
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 29648
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 7850
File threats detected : 707

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /a1.interclick ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ad.bodybuilding ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ad1.chefkoch ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /adecn ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /adinterax ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.acherryontop ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.adap ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.as4x.tmcs.ticketmaster ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.associatedcontent ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.audxch ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.foodbuzz ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.funadvice ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.infomediainc ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.lucidmedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\hp[email protected][3].txt [ /ads.lucidmedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.meredithads ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.shutterfly ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.stylemepretty ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.sun ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.tcmdb ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.tcm ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.techguy ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.thefabricator ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.townhall ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.undertone ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.widgetbucks ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /adxpose ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /articleclick ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /at.atwola ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /azjmp ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /b5media ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /base.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /base.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /beacon.dmsinsights ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /beta.clickformant ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /bluestreak ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /bs.serving-sys ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /burstbeacon ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /burstnet ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /caloriecount.about ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /casalemedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /cb.adbureau ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /centralmediaserver ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /chitika ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /collective-media ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /content.yieldmanager ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /coolsavings ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /costumediscounters ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /counter.inkfrog ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /counter.marketplaceadvisor.channeladvisor ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /countrykitchensa ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /countryliving ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /d.mediaforceads ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /dc.tremormedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /discountschoolsupply ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /dmtracker ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ehg.hitbox ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /elitedeals ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /eyewonder ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /find.myrecipes ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /findarticles ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /findownersearch ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /hitbox ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /in.getclicky ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /insightexpressai ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /interclick ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /intermundomedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /kanoodle ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /lucidmedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /media.adfrontiers ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /media.community.thebump ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /media.medhelp ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /media.mtvnservices ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /media.photobucket ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /media6degrees ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /mediabrandsww ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /mediamatters ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /mediaplex ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /nextag ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /oldcountrybuffet ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /optimize.indieclick ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /perf.overture ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\hp_adminis[email protected][1].txt [ /pro-market ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /qnsr ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /richmedia.yahoo ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ru4 ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt [ /sales.liveperson ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /serving-sys ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /specificmedia ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /stat.dealtime ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /statcounter ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /stats.paypal ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /stats.townnews ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
adserving.autotrader.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /tacoda.at.atwola ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /thefind ]
.pubads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /tracker.icerocket ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /tracking.bridaluxe ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /tracking.foxnews ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /tracking.hearthstoneonline ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /tribalfusion ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
data.coremetrics.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /uk.2.cqcounter ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.microsoftwlcashback.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /vidego.multicastmedia ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /virginmedia ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /windowsmedia ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.3dstats ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveclicker.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.burstbeacon ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.burstnet ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dealtime.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.clickmanage ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.coolsavings ]
.fls.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.costumediscounters ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.countryliving ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.discountschoolsupply ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.elitedeals ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.img-cdn.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.liveperson ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interchangecorporation.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clickbooth.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.timeinc.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.citygridmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.static.getclicky.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.virginmedia ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trackalyzer.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /xiti ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /yieldmanager ]
stat.dealtime.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.roomandboard.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.rugclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.rugclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rugclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rugclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.123count.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.123count.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.123count.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.corvettebanners.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.corvettebanners.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vettefinders.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vettefinders.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.carpartsdiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.carpartsdiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.carpartsdiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.carpartsdiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6wjnyqjdzchp.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\ZE23QZHR.txt [ /revsci.net ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\7Q1HW0G7.txt [ /www.windowsmedia.com ]
.xiti.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
static.freewebs.getclicky.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accessgroupmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accessgroupmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.saymedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.acitydiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.acitydiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.acitydiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.acitydiscount.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.usairways.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.farecastcom.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\JPYEOGCP.txt [ /hearstmagazines.112.2o7.net ]
.adtech.de [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.livesexasian.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.livesexasian.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.livesexasian.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.livesexasian.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\TGNZ0WLS.txt [ /imrworldwide.com ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spafinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.oasc05139.247realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.everyscreenmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.surlatable.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.blogpiremedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6wjny-1idpek.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.saymedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
link.mercent.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thomasvillefurniture.122.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media2.legacy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media2.legacy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.burstbeacon.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad2.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tracking.hostgator.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\JJGLIMLI.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
 .invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\D5EBRYQ4.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2AU2XDZN.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\E4GJCU39.txt [ /bidsystem.adknowledge.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\XUP54U43.txt [ /eset.122.2o7.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\SOUHDD2U.txt [ /legolas-media.com ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]com/discounts/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/dt_banner/ ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.coxhsi.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

And just FYI, I had nothing else running and was not using the computer when these scans were running.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you select and remove all *707* issues and then restart the computer?

-----------------------------------------------------------

Go to the *C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* folder to view its contents.

Right-click on the *mbam.exe* file and then click Rename.

Rename it *puppy.exe* and then press the Enter key.

Restart the computer.

Try running a quick scan again with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, I removed all the threats and restarted the computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you completed the instructions in post #61?

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Renamed, restarted, and ran another quick scan and froze again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download and run the following tool to help allow other programs to run. _(Courtesy of BleepingComputer.com)_
There are 4 different versions. If one of them won't run then download and try to run the other one. Do not reboot after running this program.

Vista and Win7 users need to right click and choose *Run as Admin* 
*You only need to get one of them to run, not all of them.*

rkill.exe
rkill.com
rkill.scr
rkill.pif

Do not reboot the machine. Then try running the renamed MBAM again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Follow Cookiegal's instructions from here on.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm still waiting for you to follow my instructions in post 65.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I don't know how I completely missed that. I'll get right on it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I ran rkill.exe. Then tried to run the malwarebytes renamed mbam again. It scanned for 51 min and then froze.
The rkill results are below:

Rkill 2.0.3 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2012 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about Rkill can be found at this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic308364.html

Program started at: 08/10/2012 09:39:53 PM in x86 mode.
Windows Version: Windows XP

Checking for Windows services to stop.

* No malware services found to stop.

Checking for processes to terminate.

* C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe (PID: 2840) [WD-HEUR]

1 proccess terminated!

Checking Registry for malware related settings.

* No issues found in the Registry.

Resetting .EXE, .COM, & .BAT associations in the Windows Registry.
* HKLM\Software\Classes\.com "@" has been changed to ComFile!
* HKLM\Software\Classes\.com "@"was reset to comfile!

Performing miscellaneous checks.

* No issues found.

Restarting Explorer.exe in order to apply changes.

Program finished at: 08/10/2012 09:40:43 PM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 0 minute(s), and 50 seconds(s)
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/grinler/rkill.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTL* to your Desktop. 

Double-click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Under Custom Scans/Fixes type in *Netsvcs*
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any other settings unless otherwise instructed. The scan won't take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two Notepad windows called *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy and paste the contents of both of these files here in your next reply.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 8/11/2012 3:08:14 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.57.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.5730.13)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

1022.39 Mb Total Physical Memory | 523.05 Mb Available Physical Memory | 51.16% Memory free
2.40 Gb Paging File | 1.35 Gb Available in Paging File | 56.41% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1536 3072 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 224.33 Gb Total Space | 82.38 Gb Free Space | 36.72% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 8.53 Gb Total Space | 0.46 Gb Free Space | 5.40% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
Drive L: | 1863.01 Gb Total Space | 1752.49 Gb Free Space | 94.07% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WIEBKECOMPUTER | User Name: HP_Administrator | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/08/11 15:06:16 | 000,596,992 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/07/09 16:38:53 | 004,777,856 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
PRC - [2012/03/21 21:16:10 | 001,318,816 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
PRC - [2012/03/20 13:11:32 | 000,151,880 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
PRC - [2012/03/20 13:05:00 | 000,161,632 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
PRC - [2012/03/20 13:04:32 | 000,166,288 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
PRC - [2012/03/16 21:06:42 | 004,608,656 | R--- | M] (Carbonite, Inc. (www.carbonite.com)) -- C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteService.exe
PRC - [2012/03/16 21:06:42 | 001,059,984 | R--- | M] (Carbonite, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
PRC - [2012/01/13 11:21:10 | 000,095,200 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
PRC - [2011/08/25 18:53:00 | 000,013,672 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
PRC - [2011/08/11 16:38:07 | 000,116,608 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe
PRC - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
PRC - [2011/01/12 17:24:06 | 000,292,240 | ---- | M] (Panasonic Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe
PRC - [2010/08/23 20:21:40 | 000,013,672 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
PRC - [2010/03/10 14:26:48 | 000,189,728 | ---- | M] (Protexis Inc.) -- c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
PRC - [2010/03/03 23:43:45 | 000,283,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe
PRC - [2010/03/03 23:43:18 | 000,342,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe
PRC - [2009/09/25 16:57:30 | 000,537,968 | ---- | M] (PIXELA CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe
PRC - [2009/01/16 16:31:58 | 000,161,064 | ---- | M] (Seagate Technology LLC) -- C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
PRC - [2009/01/16 16:31:26 | 000,181,544 | ---- | M] (Seagate LLC) -- C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\stxmenumgr.exe
PRC - [2008/04/13 17:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2007/01/15 13:23:48 | 000,344,064 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
PRC - [2006/02/21 16:59:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
PRC - [2006/02/21 16:58:34 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
PRC - [2005/11/11 14:11:12 | 000,237,568 | ---- | M] (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscGui.exe
PRC - [2005/11/11 14:11:04 | 001,064,960 | ---- | M] (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
PRC - [2005/11/11 14:10:00 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCUpdateMgr.exe
PRC - [2005/11/11 14:10:00 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
PRC - [2005/11/08 07:51:54 | 000,180,224 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
PRC - [2005/11/01 03:01:00 | 000,090,112 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/08/11 08:00:01 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10007.dll
MOD - [2012/08/11 08:00:00 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10006.dll
MOD - [2012/07/29 21:16:31 | 000,117,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\UIREPAIR.DLL
MOD - [2012/07/29 21:16:30 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10005.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:58:00 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\8b84bb74d7724e147a642a1d5358feb7\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:33:12 | 003,186,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:33:03 | 002,933,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:59 | 000,425,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:32 | 000,630,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:31 | 000,303,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:25 | 000,258,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:22 | 000,261,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:17 | 002,048,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:32:08 | 000,114,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 04:31:47 | 005,025,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 03:33:06 | 000,843,776 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\nativeimages1_v1.1.4322\system.drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_e8b14108\system.drawing.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 03:32:32 | 003,035,136 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\nativeimages1_v1.1.4322\system.windows.forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_0ade2641\system.windows.forms.dll
MOD - [2012/06/14 03:31:22 | 000,471,040 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\system.drawing.dll
MOD - [2012/05/09 03:28:11 | 007,953,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\e4b5afc4da43b1c576f9322f9f2e1bfe\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/05/09 03:27:53 | 011,492,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\e337c89bc9f81b69d7237aa70e935900\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/08 10:22:00 | 000,221,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\d7fbfc6836ce7e53486ddb79b598ca8d\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/08 10:12:40 | 000,762,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\01e360ed3a3cb2b0a3c47c7f3eb09e58\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/08 10:12:19 | 000,786,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\47a2b7b2fa872de3078d49d0a4c10cb2\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/08 10:10:20 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\c3a03bb69e38f5ed9ebce72d48a722ef\System.Transactions.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:32:49 | 013,137,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\f28df9c2988724883cf19532d7f9f151\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:32:23 | 006,798,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\97586cdb698c29ba95fd83e44a0c0ca6\System.Data.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:32:14 | 001,652,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\2ff57b810eb920860469184dd683cb8a\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:32:02 | 007,054,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\a2b1103ad3d9f329e0c9164994137c81\System.Core.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:31:58 | 005,618,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\21071fcc838660d96f10920c4c3cd206\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:31:50 | 000,980,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\363b05dd092178671e56531a9c4999b6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:31:48 | 009,090,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\3ff4657a86a0e14b4be577969e0ec762\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/03/07 00:31:35 | 014,407,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\52f4f785f7cf45a64606a8e13c8cf04c\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:46:48 | 003,391,488 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\nativeimages1_v1.1.4322\mscorlib\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_16b2b8f0\mscorlib.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:46:38 | 002,088,960 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\nativeimages1_v1.1.4322\system.xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_0cab6959\system.xml.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:46:19 | 001,966,080 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\nativeimages1_v1.1.4322\system\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_005fd56d\system.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:46:04 | 001,232,896 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\system.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:46:02 | 001,269,760 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.web\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\system.web.dll
MOD - [2012/01/07 00:45:59 | 002,064,384 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.windows.forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\system.windows.forms.dll
MOD - [2011/11/03 08:28:36 | 001,292,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
MOD - [2011/10/14 18:38:00 | 000,456,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\encdec.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:18 | 000,854,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.SQLite\1.0.61.0__db937bc2d44ff139\System.Data.SQLite.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:16 | 000,409,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:16 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:15 | 000,476,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\5.0.136.0__7ce6deabcb36a8ea\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:09 | 000,421,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:09 | 000,046,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:09 | 000,023,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService\1.0.0.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:09 | 000,018,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:09 | 000,012,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract\1.0.0.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:08 | 000,269,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\3.1.26.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:08 | 000,120,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:08 | 000,070,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common.dll
MOD - [2011/04/02 00:58:07 | 000,121,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\3.1.31.0__540d4816ead86321\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll
MOD - [2011/02/04 18:48:30 | 000,291,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll
MOD - [2010/03/03 23:43:45 | 000,283,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe
MOD - [2010/03/03 23:43:23 | 000,312,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEldr_7.dll
MOD - [2010/03/03 23:43:18 | 000,342,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe
MOD - [2009/12/20 18:42:16 | 000,176,235 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Primomonnt.dll
MOD - [2009/07/21 15:42:50 | 000,364,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\pxl_m17n_tool.dll
MOD - [2009/02/13 12:44:56 | 000,071,696 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\mcfrmwk.dll
MOD - [2009/02/13 12:44:52 | 000,207,376 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\cntscan.dll
MOD - [2009/02/13 12:44:52 | 000,117,264 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\apengine.dll
MOD - [2008/04/13 17:11:59 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
MOD - [2008/04/13 17:11:51 | 000,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
MOD - [2006/10/31 14:35:00 | 001,470,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll
MOD - [2006/10/31 14:35:00 | 000,466,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll
MOD - [2006/10/31 14:35:00 | 000,196,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll
MOD - [2006/03/18 07:52:11 | 001,339,392 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\system.xml.dll
MOD - [2006/03/18 07:52:10 | 000,573,440 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.web.services\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\system.web.services.dll
MOD - [2006/03/18 07:52:10 | 000,299,008 | ---- | M] () -- c:\windows\assembly\gac\microsoft.visualbasic\7.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualbasic.dll
MOD - [2006/02/09 16:48:34 | 000,192,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HpqUtil.dll
MOD - [2005/08/05 15:01:54 | 000,159,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\VBICodec.ax
MOD - [2005/08/05 14:06:50 | 000,165,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg2splt.ax
MOD - [2002/09/23 08:11:24 | 000,040,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\hcwXDS.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - [2012/08/02 15:50:35 | 000,250,056 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/07/21 10:46:28 | 000,113,120 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/04/19 08:21:16 | 000,361,976 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe -- (McODS)
SRV - [2012/03/20 13:11:32 | 000,151,880 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe -- (mfevtp)
SRV - [2012/03/20 13:05:00 | 000,161,632 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe -- (mfefire)
SRV - [2012/03/20 13:04:32 | 000,166,288 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe -- (McShield)
SRV - [2012/03/16 21:06:42 | 004,608,656 | R--- | M] (Carbonite, Inc. (www.carbonite.com)) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteService.exe -- (CarboniteService)
SRV - [2012/01/13 11:21:10 | 000,095,200 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -- (McAfee SiteAdvisor Service)
SRV - [2011/08/25 18:53:00 | 000,013,672 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe -- (IntuitUpdateServiceV4)
SRV - [2011/08/11 16:38:07 | 000,116,608 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -- (!SASCORE)
SRV - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -- (McProxy)
SRV - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -- (McNASvc)
SRV - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -- (McNaiAnn)
SRV - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -- (mcmscsvc)
SRV - [2011/01/27 18:28:14 | 000,214,904 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -- (McMPFSvc)
SRV - [2010/08/23 20:21:40 | 000,013,672 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe -- (IntuitUpdateService)
SRV - [2010/03/10 14:26:48 | 000,189,728 | ---- | M] (Protexis Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe -- (PSI_SVC_2)
SRV - [2010/03/03 23:43:45 | 000,283,992 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe -- (IconixService)
SRV - [2009/01/16 16:31:58 | 000,161,064 | ---- | M] (Seagate Technology LLC) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe -- (FreeAgentGoNext Service)
SRV - [2007/02/23 17:12:18 | 000,074,360 | ---- | M] (Autodesk, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe -- (Autodesk Licensing Service)
SRV - [2006/02/21 16:58:34 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe -- (IAANTMON)
SRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:54 | 000,180,224 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe -- (ELService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Unknown] -- -- (mfeavfk01)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Boot | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys -- (Lbd)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\KernExplorer.sys -- (Lavasoft Kernexplorer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\ftsata2.sys -- (ftsata2)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - [2012/08/11 11:18:14 | 000,040,776 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys -- (MBAMSwissArmy)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,464,304 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys -- (mfehidk)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,340,920 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys -- (mfefirek)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,180,848 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys -- (mfeavfk)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,121,544 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys -- (mfeapfk)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,089,792 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys -- (mfetdi2k)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,087,656 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys -- (mferkdet)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,083,856 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -- (mfendiskmp)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,083,856 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -- (mfendisk)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,059,456 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys -- (mfebopk)
DRV - [2012/02/22 13:29:46 | 000,057,600 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys -- (cfwids)
DRV - [2011/08/09 17:33:58 | 000,003,840 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BANTExt.sys -- (BANTExt)
DRV - [2011/07/22 09:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2011/07/12 14:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2009/09/16 10:22:48 | 000,040,552 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfesmfk.sys -- (mfesmfk)
DRV - [2009/09/16 10:22:14 | 000,034,248 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mferkdk.sys -- (mferkdk)
DRV - [2006/01/13 10:13:18 | 004,137,984 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2005/12/12 17:27:00 | 000,019,072 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PS2.sys -- (Ps2)
DRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:40 | 000,007,808 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ELacpi.sys -- (ELacpi)
DRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:38 | 000,007,040 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ELmon.sys -- (ELmon)
DRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:22 | 000,006,912 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ELkbd.sys -- (ELkbd)
DRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:20 | 000,006,400 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ELmou.sys -- (ELmou)
DRV - [2005/11/08 07:51:18 | 000,010,112 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ELhid.sys -- (ELhid)
DRV - [2005/10/20 09:01:56 | 001,095,009 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2005/07/28 11:07:58 | 000,156,800 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [23|25|26]xxx) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hcwPP2.sys -- (hcwPP2)
DRV - [2004/08/03 07:31:34 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys -- (rtl8139)
DRV - [2004/07/05 09:12:00 | 000,014,336 | R--- | M] (Cisco-Linksys, LLC) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BEFCMU10V4XP.sys -- (BEFCMU10V4XP)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com/ie
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIE_en
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = local;*.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "Bing"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q="
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.bing.com"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:1.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45}:3.3.1
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:7
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:3.0.31.0
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q="
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.no_proxies_on: "local"
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.share_proxy_settings: true
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.type: 4
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_270.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=1.6.0_33: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npdeployJava1.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@mcafee.com/MSC,version=10: c:\progra~1\mcafee\msc\npmcsn~1.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@mcafee.com/SAFFPlugin: C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@movenetworks.com/Quantum Media Player: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071505000011.dll (Move Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.4.53: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.4.53: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.4.53: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.4.53: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpplugin;version=15.0.4.53: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer: C:\Program Files\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@movenetworks.com/Quantum Media Player: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071505000011.dll (Move Networks)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{4ED1F68A-5463-4931-9384-8FFF5ED91D92}: C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor [2012/05/13 09:30:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{97E22097-9A2F-45b1-8DAF-36AD648C7EF4}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [2012/05/15 00:33:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{D19CA586-DD6C-4a0a-96F8-14644F340D60}: C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore [2012/08/11 08:06:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/07/23 12:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/07/23 12:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Netscape Browser 8.0.3.4\Extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\Components [2012/07/23 12:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Netscape Browser 8.0.3.4\Extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\Plugins [2012/07/23 12:51:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Move Networks [2009/11/10 00:03:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2009/10/02 15:11:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/05/09 13:35:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\extensions
[2012/03/25 21:45:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (IE Tab) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\extensions\{77b819fa-95ad-4f2c-ac7c-486b356188a9}
[2010/08/02 01:20:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (20-20 3D Viewer) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2010/08/09 09:23:47 | 000,001,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/07/27 23:30:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/07/27 23:30:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Java Console) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0033-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
[2009/11/10 00:03:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Move Media Player) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_ADMINISTRATOR\APPLICATION DATA\MOVE NETWORKS
[2012/07/27 23:29:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Java Quick Starter) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF
[2012/05/13 09:30:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (McAfee SiteAdvisor) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SITEADVISOR
[2012/07/21 10:47:17 | 000,136,672 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,024,376 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\Scriptff.dll
[2012/01/19 00:30:50 | 002,179,072 | ---- | M] (DNAML Pty Ltd) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npdbplug.dll
[2012/05/15 00:28:08 | 000,129,144 | ---- | M] (RealPlayer) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\nprpplugin.dll
[2012/02/23 14:00:38 | 000,002,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/02/23 14:00:38 | 000,002,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google ()
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?client=chrome&output=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - homepage: http://www.google.com/

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/07/17 01:13:42 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (HP Print Enhancer) - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O2 - BHO: (HP Print Clips) - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (IconixBHOClass Class) - {761233B6-F228-49E4-8F6B-668499D4E55A} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (scriptproxy) - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120621173224.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (hpWebHelper Class) - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll (Hewlett-Packard)
O2 - BHO: (McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar) - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ALCMTR] C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Carbonite Backup] C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe (Carbonite, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [DISCover] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [DiscUpdateManager] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCUpdateMgr.exe (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [DMAScheduler] c:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe (Sonic Solutions)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe (Hewlett-Packard)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IconixOEAddOn] C:\Program Files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MaxMenuMgr] C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe (Seagate LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [mcui_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe (McAfee, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Nikon Message Center 2] C:\Program Files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe (Nikon Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [nwiz] C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwiz.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ps2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.EXE (Hewlett-Packard Company)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Recguard.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425] c:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe (Corel Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe (Autodesk, Inc)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HD Writer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe (Panasonic Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk = C:\Program Files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe (PIXELA CORPORATION)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: InstallVisualStyle = C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles (Microsoft)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: InstallTheme = C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme ()
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Email ID Preferences - {400A6CFA-E326-4d61-A90C-9AD75358DC5F} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll ()
O9 - Extra Button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O9 - Extra Button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : About Email ID - {BC3F6B6D-2E49-4603-B028-7411655713F3} - C:\Program Files\Iconix\IEAddOn\IconixBHO_46.dll ()
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: intuit.com ([ttlc] https in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: localhost ([]* in Local intranet)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab (QuickTime Object)
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab (Microsoft Data Collection Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4505-8fb8-d0d2d160e512/LegitCheckControl.cab (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {1851174C-97BD-4217-A0CC-E908F60D5B7A} http://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services)
O16 - DPF: {38AB0814-B09B-4378-9940-14A19638C3C2} http://www.auctiva.com/Aurigma/ImageUploader57.cab (Auctiva Image Uploader Control)
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab (Snapfish Activia)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1152116607953 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {78AF2F24-A9C3-11D3-BF8C-0060B0FCC122} file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/AcDcToday.ocx (AcDcToday Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_33)
O16 - DPF: {AE563720-B4F5-11D4-A415-00108302FDFD} file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/InstBanr.ocx (NOXLATE-BANR)
O16 - DPF: {C6637286-300D-11D4-AE0A-0010830243BD} file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/InstFred.ocx (InstaFred)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0033-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_33)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_33)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: {E87F6C8E-16C0-11D3-BEF7-009027438003} http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/activex/xupload/XUpload.ocx (Persits Software XUpload)
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx (CUpdateCtl Object)
O16 - DPF: {F281A59C-7B65-11D3-8617-0010830243BD} file:///C:/Program%20Files/AutoCAD%202002/AcPreview.ocx (AcPreview Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 68.105.28.12 68.105.29.12 68.105.28.11
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{51046E52-A1B6-4135-9BD8-0D78BF9E266C}: DhcpNameServer = 68.105.28.12 68.105.29.12 68.105.28.11
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{892900FC-9814-4488-99C0-81491C1EE93D}: DhcpNameServer = 16.92.3.242 16.92.3.243 16.81.3.243 16.118.3.243
O18 - Protocol\Handler\belarc {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - C:\Program Files\Belarc\Advisor\System\BAVoilaX.dll (Belarc, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dssrequest {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sacore {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-mfe-ipt {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\McSnIePl.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\!SASWinLogon: DllName - (C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL) - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL (SuperAdBlocker.com)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2006/03/18 08:38:24 | 000,000,100 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2001/07/27 15:07:38 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] () - D:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ FAT32 ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

NetSvcs: 6to4 - File not found
NetSvcs: HidServ - %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Iprip - File not found
NetSvcs: Irmon - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/08/11 15:06:15 | 000,596,992 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/08/11 08:02:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\McAfee
[2012/08/05 14:32:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Belarc
[2012/07/29 21:11:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2012/07/29 11:05:52 | 000,040,776 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2012/07/27 23:42:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Malwarebytes
[2012/07/27 23:39:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2012/07/27 23:39:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
[2012/07/27 23:39:48 | 000,022,344 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2012/07/27 23:39:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2012/07/27 23:30:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sun
[2012/07/27 23:30:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2012/07/27 23:30:17 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2012/07/27 23:30:16 | 000,476,936 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npdeployJava1.dll
[2012/07/27 23:30:16 | 000,472,840 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2012/07/27 23:30:16 | 000,157,448 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/07/27 23:30:16 | 000,149,256 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/07/27 23:30:16 | 000,149,256 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/07/26 08:20:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
[2012/07/26 08:19:54 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/07/23 12:50:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime
[2012/07/23 12:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
[2012/07/23 11:31:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes
[2012/07/23 11:26:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPod
[2012/07/23 11:26:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iTunes
[2012/07/17 00:47:17 | 004,579,127 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/07/14 11:18:10 | 004,731,392 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/07/12 22:13:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2009/01/14 12:11:06 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\ShippingAssistant.exe
[2009/01/14 12:10:58 | 000,175,104 | ---- | C] (Avanade) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.LabelImport.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:52 | 000,880,640 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingLabel.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:46 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingCart.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:42 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Avanade) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.WizardShellModule.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:38 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.UserPreferences.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:32 | 000,147,456 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingTools.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:28 | 001,024,000 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Layout.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:24 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MyShipments.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:20 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MessageCenter.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:14 | 001,046,528 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.DeviceIntegration.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:12 | 000,237,568 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.AddressBook.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:06 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Library.dll
[2009/01/14 12:10:00 | 001,294,336 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.UI.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:54 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Interface.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:50 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Workflow.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:38 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Http.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:36 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Agent.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:30 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.PBK700DeviceAdapter.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:28 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:22 | 000,274,432 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Print.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:20 | 000,374,272 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Agent.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:14 | 000,356,352 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Repositories.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:10 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Provider.dll
[2009/01/14 12:09:10 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.Common.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:54 | 001,143,808 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:50 | 000,262,144 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Entities.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:46 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\PostApplicationExitActivationProcess.exe
[2009/01/14 12:08:44 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Drawing.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:38 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:38 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:34 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Common.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:30 | 000,011,776 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Storage.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:26 | 000,009,216 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.InsuranceCalculator.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:24 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:22 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\Avanade.Utility.ConnectionManager.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:20 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (USPS) -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:44 | 000,644,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlceqp35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:44 | 000,343,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlceca35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,348,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlcese35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,172,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlceoledb35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,148,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlceer35EN.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,084,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlcecompact35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,065,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\sqlceme35.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 001,085,440 | ---- | C] (NHibernate.org) -- C:\Program Files\NHibernate.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,270,336 | ---- | C] (The Apache Software Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\log4net.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] (ICSharpCode.net) -- C:\Program Files\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,189,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,161,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,148,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Validation.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,095,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,079,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (Castle Project) -- C:\Program Files\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,075,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,075,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.WinForms.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,064,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:32 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (NHibernate.org) -- C:\Program Files\Iesi.Collections.dll
[2008/08/12 10:26:42 | 000,271,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/08/11 15:06:16 | 000,596,992 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/08/11 14:50:01 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/08/11 11:18:14 | 000,040,776 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2012/08/11 08:02:51 | 000,001,606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk
[2012/08/11 07:54:26 | 000,000,188 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\hpsysdrv.DAT
[2012/08/11 07:54:17 | 000,080,699 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvapps.xml
[2012/08/11 07:54:16 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
[2012/08/11 07:53:56 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/08/10 17:16:26 | 000,001,158 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/08/06 12:02:17 | 000,000,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2012/08/05 16:11:12 | 000,000,325 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/08/05 14:32:09 | 000,001,734 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Belarc Advisor.lnk
[2012/08/05 14:32:09 | 000,001,716 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Belarc Advisor.lnk
[2012/08/02 15:50:32 | 000,426,184 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/08/02 15:50:32 | 000,070,344 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/08/02 15:33:08 | 000,000,308 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
[2012/07/30 17:44:24 | 000,000,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/07/30 09:16:00 | 000,000,486 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job
[2012/07/29 21:11:52 | 000,001,689 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2012/07/27 23:29:46 | 000,157,448 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/07/27 23:29:46 | 000,149,256 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/07/27 23:29:46 | 000,149,256 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/07/27 23:29:46 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2012/07/27 23:29:45 | 000,476,936 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npdeployJava1.dll
[2012/07/27 23:29:45 | 000,472,840 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2012/07/23 12:50:58 | 000,001,615 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2012/07/23 11:31:33 | 000,001,553 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2012/07/17 01:13:42 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/07/17 00:47:18 | 004,579,127 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/07/17 00:46:24 | 000,000,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rp_stats.dat
[2012/07/17 00:46:24 | 000,000,044 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rp_rules.dat
[2012/07/14 11:18:10 | 004,731,392 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/07/12 21:23:04 | 000,426,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/08/05 14:32:09 | 000,001,734 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Belarc Advisor.lnk
[2012/08/05 14:32:09 | 000,001,722 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Belarc Advisor.lnk
[2012/08/05 14:32:09 | 000,001,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Belarc Advisor.lnk
[2012/08/05 14:32:01 | 000,003,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\BANTExt.sys
[2012/08/01 08:48:31 | 000,001,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk
[2012/07/29 21:11:52 | 000,001,689 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2012/07/27 23:39:50 | 000,000,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/07/23 12:50:58 | 000,001,615 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2012/07/23 11:31:33 | 000,001,553 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2012/07/06 14:11:15 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/07/06 14:11:15 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/03/05 23:11:54 | 001,371,609 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\WPFFontCache_v0400-S-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008-0.dat
[2012/03/05 23:11:05 | 000,376,562 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\WPFFontCache_v0400-System.dat
[2012/03/05 12:52:52 | 000,000,590 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
[2012/02/16 19:19:00 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2012/01/19 00:31:23 | 000,245,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DNLEng.dll
[2012/01/19 00:31:03 | 000,894,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\dbplugin.exe
[2011/12/12 02:00:19 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ViewNX2.INI
[2011/12/11 17:31:15 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Filters
[2011/12/11 17:31:15 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\External Build System
[2011/12/11 17:31:15 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLev.DAT
[2011/12/11 17:31:14 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Filter
[2011/12/11 17:31:14 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Filesystems
[2011/12/11 17:31:14 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Extensions
[2011/12/11 17:31:14 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Examples
[2011/12/11 17:31:14 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLes.DAT
[2011/12/11 17:31:13 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLet.DAT
[2011/11/25 11:47:32 | 000,095,756 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/07/29 09:40:24 | 000,000,344 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ka.ini
[2011/04/25 09:58:08 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rp_stats.dat
[2011/04/25 09:58:08 | 000,000,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rp_rules.dat
[2009/04/20 17:55:48 | 000,000,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\PUTTY.RND
[2009/02/19 15:22:16 | 000,000,109 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2009/01/14 12:09:08 | 002,359,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.XmlSerializers.dll
[2009/01/14 12:08:38 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Program Files\Interop.WindowsInstaller.dll
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 001,188,391 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shipping_Assistant.chm
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,001,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ProfileCatalog.xml
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,001,037 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\dominsur.csv
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,000,886 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ImportManifestSample.xml
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,000,235 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\eminsfee.csv
[2009/01/14 12:07:42 | 000,000,175 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shipping Assistant.url
[2009/01/14 12:07:26 | 000,015,555 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ImportManifest.xsd
[2009/01/14 12:06:50 | 000,013,018 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Thermal4x6Catalog.xml
[2009/01/14 12:06:48 | 000,044,282 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DesignerCatalog.xml
[2009/01/14 12:06:48 | 000,031,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ShippingAssistant.exe.config
[2009/01/14 12:06:48 | 000,001,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\PrinterTemplatesCatalog.xml
[2006/08/03 20:04:49 | 000,050,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\MC
[2006/07/26 22:54:51 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2006/06/24 12:55:14 | 000,015,322 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2006/06/24 12:11:58 | 000,000,139 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat

< End of report >


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 8/11/2012 3:08:14 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.57.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.5730.13)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

1022.39 Mb Total Physical Memory | 523.05 Mb Available Physical Memory | 51.16% Memory free
2.40 Gb Paging File | 1.35 Gb Available in Paging File | 56.41% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1536 3072 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 224.33 Gb Total Space | 82.38 Gb Free Space | 36.72% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 8.53 Gb Total Space | 0.46 Gb Free Space | 5.40% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
Drive L: | 1863.01 Gb Total Space | 1752.49 Gb Free Space | 94.07% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WIEBKECOMPUTER | User Name: HP_Administrator | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
.url [@ = InternetShortcut] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = FirefoxHTML] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
InternetShortcut [open] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirstRunDisabled" = 1
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\AhnlabAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ComputerAssociatesAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SophosAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TinyFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sr]
"Start" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SrService]
"Start" = 2

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 0
"DoNotAllowExceptions" = 0
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1900:UDP" = 1900:UDP:LocalSubNet:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22007

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe" = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe:*:Enabled:Updates from HP -- (Hewlett-Packard)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe" = C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe:*:EnabledISCover Drop & Play System -- (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe" = C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe:*:EnabledISCover Stream Hub -- (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\DISC\myFTP.exe" = C:\Program Files\DISC\myFTP.exe:*:EnabledISCover FTP -- (Digital Interactive Systems Corporation, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe" = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe:*:Enabled:Updates from HP -- (Hewlett-Packard)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpofxm08.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpofxm08.exe:*:Enabled:hpofxm08.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hposfx08.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hposfx08.exe:*:Enabled:hposfx08.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hposid01.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hposid01.exe:*:Enabled:hposid01.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqCopy.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqCopy.exe:*:Enabled:hpqcopy.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpfccopy.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpfccopy.exe:*:Enabled:hpfccopy.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpzwiz01.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpzwiz01.exe:*:Enabled:hpzwiz01.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\HpqPhUnl.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\HpqPhUnl.exe:*:Enabled:hpqphunl.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard)
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\HpqDIA.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\HpqDIA.exe:*:Enabled:hpqdia.exe -- ( )
"C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoews01.exe" = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoews01.exe:*:Enabled:hpoews01.exe -- (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe" = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe:LocalSubNetisabled:Intuit Update Shared Downloads Server -- (Intuit Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe" = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe:LocalSubNetisabled:Intuit Update v4 Shared Downloads Server -- (Intuit Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" = C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Shared Service Host -- (McAfee, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit -- (Apple Inc.)

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"_{72DB27D3-FE05-4227-AF5A-11CD101ECF09}" = Corel Graphics - Windows Shell Extension
"_{CE54DCE1-E00A-4D91-ACB9-A2D916C24051}" = CorelDRAW(R) Home & Student Suite X5
"{001E7FB6-BB6B-4ED0-BEDC-B5404ED96D4E}" = DocProc
"{031340C8-1733-40FE-BF52-83B599021BA9}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - IPM HSE
"{05BDC796-3451-4F81-B91D-E98F7ADA76C2}" = TurboTax 2010 WinPerTaxSupport
"{075473F5-846A-448B-BCB3-104AA1760205}" = Sonic RecordNow Data
"{0B33B738-AD79-4E32-90C5-E67BFB10BBFF}" = AiO_Scan
"{0C8EE4CE-981E-4E7C-A2B5-2EA68A645589}" = D4100_Help
"{0E64B098-8018-4256-BA23-C316A43AD9B0}" = QuickTime
"{10E1E87C-656C-4D08-86D6-5443D28583BE}" = TrayApp
"{122ADF8C-DDA1-480C-9936-C88F2825B265}" = Apple Application Support
"{12A76360-388E-4B27-ABEB-D5FC5378DD2A}" = HPPhotoSmartPhotobookWebPack1
"{15C77FC3-8137-4A5E-8F81-F559045DD6B0}" = Shipping Assistant 3.5
"{172975EB-9465-4861-95B5-C7BB6D3DE62A}" = DocumentViewer
"{1753255A-0AEB-4220-8C75-607B73F0C133}" = Copy
"{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{1CB34CE9-0E6B-493F-BB66-3425E5DF76E5}" = CP_CalendarTemplates1
"{20B8FD81-A71D-42ea-B887-07A616069E63}" = D4100
"{21657574-BD54-48A2-9450-EB03B2C7FC29}" = Sonic MyDVD Plus
"{2238A301-6A20-4bdb-A655-C84AB629F6B6}" = hph_readme
"{2376813B-2E5A-4641-B7B3-A0D5ADB55229}" = HPPhotoSmartExpress
"{23B35809-5E4A-4F14-8332-1CDEDDFAC089}" = CP_Package_Variety2
"{24D9A3E0-D086-4B62-AF93-63CF6B05CB48}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Custom Data
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216033FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 33
"{27E395E5-EB04-4BFD-96C3-C9A102E97E1B}" = Intel® Viiv Software
"{28C2DED6-325B-4CC7-983A-1777C8F7FBAB}" = RealUpgrade 1.1
"{29FA38B4-0AE4-4D0D-8A51-6165BB990BB0}" = WebReg
"{2A548002-9042-4083-A270-B67473DE1073}" = SkinsHP1
"{2C5D07FB-31A2-4F2D-9FDA-0B24ACD42BD0}" = HP Deskjet Printer Preload
"{2F28B3C9-2C89-4206-8B33-8ADC9577C49B}" = Scan
"{30465B6C-B53F-49A1-9EBA-A3F187AD502E}" = Sonic Update Manager
"{326957C7-83FD-4550-A59A-849B7B4297DE}" = Microsoft Easy Assist v2
"{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}" = HP Photosmart 330,380,420,470,7800,8000,8200 Series
"{3472C84E-2FD0-439F-B27F-C290C1E4CD8B}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Filters
"{34BFB099-07B2-4E95-A673-7362D60866A2}" = PSSWCORE
"{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}" = WebFldrs XP
"{356658C7-8C60-4A43-AF50-75CA8E642934}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - CZ
"{35DD9A1D-B340-4F41-A8B0-6EEBFB119280}" = muvee autoProducer unPlugged 1.2
"{36D620AD-EEBA-4973-BA86-0C9AE6396620}" = OptionalContentQFolder
"{3782EC09-4000-475E-8A59-9CABD6F03B4C}" = TurboTax 2010 WinPerFedFormset
"{3A2AD071-AABD-4712-A43E-11D06BAA661D}" = ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6 Transfer Utility
"{3A9FC03D-C685-4831-94CF-4EDFD3749497}" = Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{3E386744-10FA-44b2-98C9-DF7A270DECB3}" = HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.A
"{3FE0CFAB-584A-4AA5-B8CD-C32284CFA308}" = RandMap
"{415CDA53-9100-476F-A7B2-476691E117C7}" = HP Smart Web Printing
"{416D80BA-6F6D-4672-B7CF-F54DA2F80B44}" = Microsoft Works
"{44B2E182-DD85-45FC-9F51-326B81D7C7F1}" = Fax
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{45D707E9-F3C4-11D9-A373-0050BAE317E1}" = HP DVD Play 1.0
"{487B0B9B-DCD4-440D-89A0-A6EDE1A545A3}" = HPSSupply
"{48C503D7-15A0-414A-B32E-0EFFA13B68E2}" = CorelDRAW Home & Student Suite X5
"{49140327-BEBF-43dd-B386-43311A065609}" = hph_ProductContext
"{494D17B5-3369-4905-8C4B-80C972C5E0FF}" = CP_Panorama1Config
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4CACFCD9-F71B-413A-8DF5-1A6419D5CDC6}" = Cards_Calendar_OrderGift_DoMorePlugout
"{4DA4012B-39AF-48c2-B23B-A4D570D233A6}" = cp_LightScribeConfig
"{4F2FCCCF-29F3-44B9-886F-6D16F8417522}" = TurboTax 2010 wrapper
"{522D1D79-9C0A-4361-91F8-2AFF8EC6C2E1}" = CP_Package_Variety1
"{53EE9E42-CECB-4C92-BF76-9CA65DAF8F1C}" = FullDPAppQFolder
"{5421155F-B033-49DB-9B33-8F80F233D4D5}" = GdiplusUpgrade
"{543E938C-BDC4-4933-A612-01293996845F}" = UnloadSupport
"{54B8F4A1-02B0-4D32-8F37-925526C0EEC6}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Connect
"{54E3707F-808E-4fd4-95C9-15D1AB077E5D}" = NewCopy
"{54F0998F-73C8-4b51-8286-FE903C231BED}" = cp_PosterPrintConfig
"{567C23E1-7580-4185-B8C2-30805677297C}" = NewCopy_CDA
"{5783F2D7-0101-0409-0000-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2002
"{5783F2D7-0301-0409-0002-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2005 - English
"{5783F2D7-0311-0409-0000-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2005 Express Tools Volumes 1-9
"{59123CCF-FED2-46FF-9293-D1DC80042219}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Redist
"{5B79CFD1-6845-4158-9D7D-6BE89DF2C135}" = HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
"{5C29CB8B-AC1E-4114-8D68-9CD080140D4A}" = Sony USB Driver
"{62978C1C-FE2E-4A4E-851D-3EB406C9EBC2}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Draw
"{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}" = Sonic Express Labeler
"{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}" = Seagate Manager Installer
"{68EE5C41-2F79-4F36-BE85-22A814F55AF7}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - ES
"{6909F917-5499-482e-9AA1-FAD06A99F231}" = Toolbox
"{69640730-B830-4C24-BB5C-222DA1260548}" = Turbo Lister 2
"{6AD9F5F3-5BD0-4000-BD9C-B536CF86D988}" = iTunes
"{6BFDCF0D-5C60-4C5A-9A31-D5D7002E74E5}" = HD Writer LE 1.0
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{72DB27D3-FE05-4227-AF5A-11CD101ECF09}" = Corel Graphics - Windows Shell Extension
"{730837D4-FF5E-48DB-BA49-33E732DFF0B3}" = PanoStandAlone
"{755EC5E3-FD51-46bd-A57F-7A2D56FBF061}" = PSTAPlugin
"{766633B3-1AFA-44B6-A3FC-1DE991CD9C52}" = CP_Package_Basic1
"{769A295C-DCF4-41d6-AFBA-7D9394B23AFE}" = PSPrinters08
"{7770E71B-2D43-4800-9CB3-5B6CAAEBEBEA}" = RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
"{7850A6D2-CBEA-4728-9877-F1BEDEA9F619}" = AiOSoftware
"{79155F2B-9895-49D7-8612-D92580E0DE5B}" = Bonjour
"{79F8E1D4-36C1-439C-95FA-F695050B5B07}" = Sonic_PrimoSDK
"{7C03270C-4FAB-4F5C-B10D-52FEDA190790}" = DocumentViewerQFolder
"{80AE27BA-B0ED-4288-A8B9-D8194BCF4115}" = cp_UpdateProjectsConfig
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{869C3062-4745-4949-B6C9-98AF24D89030}" = PhotoGallery
"{87441A59-5E64-4096-A170-14EFE67200C3}" = Picture Control Utility
"{87E2B986-07E8-477a-93DC-AF0B6758B192}" = DocProcQFolder
"{87FF0E39-8490-4EB4-A557-FF12F712EF7E}" = TurboTax 2010 wcaiper
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8C22F265-DE76-44D1-8A79-A71D819137DA}" = Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
"{8CE4E6E9-9D55-43FB-9DDB-688C976BFC05}" = Unload
"{8F18CFF8-8259-4148-AD00-2EE572754E92}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - FR
"{8F1ADE4D-EFAC-4F5A-B346-23C2687FAF50}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{90120000-0010-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Software Update for Web Folders (English) 12
"{90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{1FF96026-A04A-4C3E-B50A-BB7022654D0F}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{71F055E8-E2C6-4214-BB3D-BFE03561B89E}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{2314F9A1-126F-45CC-8A5E-DFAF866F3FBC}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
"{90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0114-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0114-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{AAA19365-932B-49BD-8138-BE28CEE9C4B4}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
"{9068B2BE-D93A-4C0A-861C-5E35E2C0E09E}" = Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
"{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
"{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISER_{6E107EB7-8B55-48BF-ACCB-199F86A2CD93}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{923A7F5A-1E8C-4FBE-8DF6-85940A60A79F}" = Readme
"{9244E956-5939-4B88-930C-0699D4AB2B95}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - WT
"{938C2383-A692-4D2C-AE45-024F91EF7B1D}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - PL
"{93F54611-2701-454e-94AB-623F458D9E6B}" = DeviceDiscovery
"{983F7145-CABF-4EDD-9F3D-E06B2F024BD3}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - FontNav
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9D404F8F-05A1-4734-9550-6EC2FEE916B8}" = HP Photosmart and Deskjet 7.0 Software
"{9D4ABB0C-F60B-44A6-956C-A4A63D5495C9}" = CueTour
"{A195B13E-A5E3-4BAF-A995-7F70F445CD06}" = ScannerCopy
"{A1B04B6B-25BB-48AD-8BD9-D31A86E89F3E}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - PHOTO-PAINT
"{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
"{A3455242-DAE0-4523-8242-FD82706ABF4B}" = CameraDrivers
"{A525E00B-6609-442E-9DCD-64453C233E8D}" = TurboTax 2010 WinPerReleaseEngine
"{AB708C9B-97C8-4AC9-899B-DBF226AC9382}" = Sonic RecordNow Audio
"{ABB2901A-3D0A-4F21-8324-2F13C3EFE163}" = LightScribe 1.4.62.1
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
"{AEA07F97-9088-497c-8821-0F36BD5DC251}" = HPProductAssistant
"{AF7FC1CA-79DF-43c3-90A3-33EFEB9294CE}" = AIO_Scan
"{B014EE44-9197-4513-9613-71E6EB1B514E}" = Nikon Message Center 2
"{B11E71BA-498C-42D4-9F1A-9D7A89D9DA61}" = CP_AtenaShokunin1Config
"{B12665F4-4E93-4AB4-B7FC-37053B524629}" = Sonic RecordNow Copy
"{B276997E-4367-4b1b-A39C-4CAE7464337A}" = AiO_Scan_CDA
"{B34E4B72-37C6-4f79-A5B3-008EEFC6EA8B}" = PS_AIO_02_Software_min
"{B46AC30C-22D2-4610-B041-1DA7BB29EB57}" = HP Photosmart All-In-One Software 9.0
"{B57F2FF0-5A25-4332-B503-4592B370C02F}" = CP_Package_Variety3
"{B60E7826-F117-4d26-8165-D2DC5A494AB0}" = Fax_CDA
"{B64E3AFC-59EF-4f18-BF11-E751462450D3}" = AiOSoftwareNPI
"{B7E5D642-E74E-40a4-B5C7-6AB6EE916814}" = PS_AIO_02_ProductContext
"{BAD0FA60-09CF-4411-AE6A-C2844C8812FA}" = HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
"{BBD3BF67-5B89-4CBB-BA58-5818ED5F3290}" = cp_OnlineProjectsConfig
"{BBEB5679-6E2C-47C6-A9B5-3C6D4CD19B60}" = hph_software_req
"{BC10649A-983B-494e-AD1F-DE0BF717D701}" = PS_AIO_02_Software
"{BCD6CD1A-0DBE-412E-9F25-3B500D1E6BA1}" = SolutionCenter
"{BFE9A442-5D4B-4372-B994-FB4BCEA78662}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - NL
"{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
"{C779648B-410E-4BBA-B75B-5815BCEFE71D}" = Safari
"{C83A12B9-B31B-461A-BBD4-CE9B988094F1}" = HP Photosmart Cameras 5.0
"{C89269D9-DD02-45DD-99DD-6AE592F6C447}" = TurboTax 2011 wcaiper
"{CA12DA1D-25DD-4495-92D5-B1DE65D43C77}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - RU
"{CA3861BA-1D96-4D66-B577-318E1602C4F3}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Common
"{CAF5B770-082F-40C4-853D-3973BB81BDAA}" = TurboTax 2011 WinPerTaxSupport
"{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"{CE54DCE1-E00A-4D91-ACB9-A2D916C24051}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Setup Files
"{D0E39A1D-0CEE-4D85-B4A2-E3BE990D075E}" = Destination Component
"{D5068583-D569-468B-9755-5FBF5848F46F}" = Sony Picture Utility
"{D518592A-0F1E-40ca-BECB-3D3F026C6B0D}" = CameraDrivers
"{D6346347-B8CD-4B52-BF5F-9676CDE79801}" = hph_software
"{D642FF8D-438D-4545-A1D5-2EDB4BCAE3BA}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Photozoom Plugin
"{DAAD5187-62C5-4AD6-A526-803C18C4944D}" = HP Web Helper
"{DB518BA6-CB74-4EB6-9ABD-880B6D6E1F38}" = HpSdpAppCoreApp
"{DBCC73BA-C69A-4BF5-B4BF-F07501EE7039}" = AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
"{DC43FBD3-3E5D-419D-A981-519F1A3E6F53}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - IT
"{DCF22E37-A8B6-4F78-9D61-3BCB5ED38A50}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - DE
"{DDAC27F9-8293-465f-A4B0-011F1D38BBA1}" = RoxioShim
"{DDD62492-32A7-412B-8AF1-2CF032AD42E3}" = ViewNX 2
"{E073D315-3C54-44BF-A1B2-B5583AEA618C}" = muvee autoProducer 4.5
"{E08DC77E-D09A-4e36-8067-D6DBBCC5F8DC}" = VideoToolkit01
"{E2662C24-B31E-4349-A084-32EB76E8B760}" = BufferChm
"{E34C6AA4-AE8E-4677-912A-92FC2E039DD9}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - EN
"{E463E171-4082-4744-A466-F7CBE8502789}" = TurboTax 2011 WinPerReleaseEngine
"{E9C18EBD-85BE-47D0-AA73-3FEDCC976B04}" = Toolbox
"{EB21A812-671B-4D08-B974-2A347F0D8F70}" = HP Photosmart Essential
"{ED2A3C11-3EA8-4380-B59C-F2C1832731B0}" = Quicken 2009
"{EDB98D5A-A6FB-425C-BFB7-51A0924B762D}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - Capture
"{EE556A3E-EB37-4392-9637-BAA8EC2F47FA}" = TurboTax 2011 wrapper
"{EF3F9770-CA7B-4c5d-8A98-49AB97216546}" = C8100
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{F157460F-720E-482f-8625-AD7843891E5F}" = InstantShareDevicesMFC
"{F1E63043-54FC-429B-AB2C-31AF9FBA4BC7}" = 32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
"{F333A33D-125C-32A2-8DCE-5C5D14231E27}" = Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
"{F333A33D-125C-32A2-8DCE-5C5D14231E27}.vc_x86runtime_30729_01" = Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
"{F4A61B59-A8DE-4faf-B13E-BB596D698089}" = C8100_Help
"{F75EBC67-0CF7-416a-A8E2-E38251ABE62E}" = C8100_doccd
"{F80239D8-7811-4D5E-B033-0D0BBFE32920}" = HP DigitalMedia Archive
"{FAD3D68B-2F9C-459B-AA79-C04B9090FD72}" = TurboTax 2011 WinPerFedFormset
"{FC8D25A7-FF1B-41BB-BB3B-9A06C0A60AE0}" = InstantShareDevices
"{FD8AE9E2-B61E-4826-9CE7-937E1E9A9EEC}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - BR
"{FD8D8B04-BEAD-4A55-AA1D-62D2373E7DEA}" = Status
"{FE4B83DE-85CF-4DE5-90CE-A2735A0E1F21}" = CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 - VideoBrowser
"038D56DF-B15D-47F7-959F-59FA1FBB63FC" = Snowboard SuperJam from HP Media Center (remove only)
"049D60AF-B425-4F8A-BD66-9D8C1B519D59" = Barnyard Invasion from HP Media Center (remove only)
"0814ADC6-5B36-4144-A8EA-439C36B1BB11" = Puzzle Express from HP Media Center (remove only)
"0AA27562-3C4E-4860-8742-7ADEBE2EFC43" = Ricochet Lost Worlds from HP Media Center (remove only)
"0C20CAB1-F8BC-4AC1-A796-535B005C1B83" = Super Granny from HP Media Center (remove only)
"0C84A7C5-2762-4932-96BF-44A77202DCC3" = Blasterball 2 Remix from HP Media Center (remove only)
"12133444-BF36-4d4e-B7FB-A3424C645DE4" = GemMaster Mystic
"1FFA88DF-0AC3-4D9E-9139-5FF98813C12C" = Polar Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
"3320769C-062B-4670-BD6B-AA4B3D0E9903" = FATE from HP Media Center (remove only)
"3D61540E-C88C-4358-B6A1-DC26648F2A3D" = Crystal Maze from HP Media Center (remove only)
"413773DA-62DE-4C4C-A0F9-10EFB9317DE5" = Family Feud
"47D5A62B-1B41-4DB1-8267-ADA434FA782B" = Bejeweled 2 Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"538B9061-0C77-4FB2-903F-EC42A1FF5DD8" = Mah Jong Quest from HP Media Center (remove only)
"55275778-F7D9-4BA0-95F4-DEFD71ADDFD9" = Polar Golfer from HP Media Center (remove only)
"581538B9-2ED3-45E2-96CB-22AD8F811D2A" = Shrek 2 Ogre Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
"5DAA9E44-1B31-41CD-88A8-228EDED6E36E" = Bounce Symphony from HP Media Center (remove only)
"758619C0-7C97-42BB-B1E9-775F72FDAD1E" = Blackhawk Striker 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
"901E0096-B2AC-469E-A99E-2725A39C0B47" = Zuma Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"90EA5584-4290-407B-B8F2-D6E6D65A4796" = Boggle Supreme from HP Media Center (remove only)
"9844050E-4CA4-4901-A53D-A5D14C63789B" = Lexibox Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"A09026AE-8F16-4929-B4E6-1825535844DB" = Insaniquarium Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"AF012B1F-AFCE-45DB-8D6C-8AB06ADC1D6F" = 5 Card Slingo from HP Media Center (remove only)
"Agere Systems Soft Modem" = Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
"AnswerWorks" = AnswerWorks Runtime
"Autodesk DWF Viewer" = Autodesk DWF Viewer
"B2AA88B1-4920-462B-9F7C-019782B3C4DB" = Shooting Stars Pool from HP Media Center (remove only)
"B3EE3001-DC24-4cd1-8743-5692C716659F" = Otto
"B3FF79F4-CDA8-4845-A7C0-9CE017719F36" = Tradewinds from HP Media Center (remove only)
"B7217206-A362-446B-A0F7-A2622B82F821" = SCRABBLE from HP Media Center (remove only)
"BA42B721-D70B-4412-ABA6-057B5823FDE9" = Chuzzle Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"Belarc Advisor" = Belarc Advisor 8.2
"Carbonite Backup" = Carbonite
"D2DACBCD-E1FE-4C32-A49B-1EB0743D1E79" = Blasterball 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
"DISCover" = DISCover
"E0998E52-9D08-4AEE-A4F5-0BB1D8537F6E" = Slingo Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"E44A47AF-C94B-4E3F-81A0-979FBA9DAC57" = AstroPop Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"E59F75D0-A38B-40F4-ABA2-CA35A7735473" = Bookworm Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
"ENTERPRISER" = Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
"F38688AF-57C2-4A9C-BFEF-25F3AEC11F1E" = Lemonade Tycoon 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
"HP Document Viewer" = HP Document Viewer 5.3
"HP Game Console" = HP Game Console and games
"HP Imaging Device Functions" = HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
"HP Photo & Imaging" = HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0
"HP Photosmart Essential" = HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
"HP Photosmart for Media Center PC" = HP Photosmart for Media Center PC
"HP Rhapsody" = HP Rhapsody
"HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools" = HP Solution Center 9.0
"HPOCR" = HP OCR Software 9.0
"HPOOVClient-9972322 Uninstaller" = Updates from HP (remove only)
"Iconix eMail ID" = Iconix® eMail ID
"IDNMitigationAPIs" = Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
"ie7" = Windows Internet Explorer 7
"InstallShield_{6693E024-E2D3-477C-8EF9-4D484F3B3071}" = Seagate Manager Installer
"InstallShield_{69640730-B830-4C24-BB5C-222DA1260548}" = Turbo Lister 2
"Intel® Quick Resume Technology" = Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
"IntelliMover Data Transfer Demo" = Remove IntelliMover Demo
"JumpStart Art Club" = JumpStart Art Club
"JumpStart Math 1st Grade" = JumpStart Math 1st Grade
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.62.0.1300
"MermaidDeinstKey" = Little Mermaid Print Studio
"Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (1033)" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Money2006b" = Microsoft Money 2006
"Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1 (x86 en-US)
"MozillaMaintenanceService" = Mozilla Maintenance Service
"MSC" = McAfee SecurityCenter
"MSCompPackV1" = Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
"Netscape Browser" = Netscape Browser (remove only)
"NLSDownlevelMapping" = Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
"NoAd HOSTS file" = NoAd HOSTS file (remove only)
"NVIDIA Drivers" = NVIDIA Drivers
"PrimoPDF" = PrimoPDF -- brought to you by Nitro PDF Software
"PROSet" = Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
"PS2" = PS2
"Python 2.2.3" = Python 2.2.3
"pywin32-py2.2" = Python 2.2 pywin32 extensions (build 203)
"RealPlayer 15.0" = RealPlayer
"Scholastic's I SPY Mystery" = Scholastic's I SPY Mystery
"Spell Checker For OE 2.1" = Spell Checker For OE 2.1
"TurboTax 2011" = TurboTax 2011
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player
"Volo View Express" = Volo View Express
"WildTangent CDA" = WildTangent Web Driver
"Windows Media Format Runtime" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"Windows Media Player" = Windows Media Player 11
"Windows XP Service Pack" = Windows XP Service Pack 3
"WMFDist11" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"wmp11" = Windows Media Player 11
"Wudf01000" = Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Move Media Player" = Move Media Player

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 8/11/2012 2:20:08 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 3:12:57 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application puppy.exe, version 1.62.0.87, hang module hungapp,
version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 8/11/2012 3:57:08 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {7B849a69-220F-451E-B3FE-2CB811AF94AE}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 3:57:08 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 4:18:09 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {7B849a69-220F-451E-B3FE-2CB811AF94AE}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 4:18:09 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 5:30:08 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {7B849a69-220F-451E-B3FE-2CB811AF94AE}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 5:30:08 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 6:04:09 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {7B849a69-220F-451E-B3FE-2CB811AF94AE}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

Error - 8/11/2012 6:04:09 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Userenv | ID = 1041
Description = Windows cannot query DllName registry entry for {CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D}
and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration.

[ System Events ]
Error - 8/10/2012 8:23:01 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description = The server {209500FC-6B45-4693-8871-6296C4843751} did not register
with DCOM within the required timeout.

Error - 8/11/2012 12:28:10 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = W32Time | ID = 39452689
Description = Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the
manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup
again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable
host. (0x80072751)

Error - 8/11/2012 12:28:10 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = W32Time | ID = 39452701
Description = The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one
or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt
to contact a source will be made for 14 minutes. NtpClient has no source of accurate
time.

Error - 8/11/2012 12:28:50 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Dhcp | ID = 1000
Description = Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 
on the Network Card with network address 001310BDB9C1.

Error - 8/11/2012 10:56:09 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description = The server {7F6316B4-4D69-4765-B0A3-B2598F2FA80A} did not register
with DCOM within the required timeout.

Error - 8/11/2012 10:57:52 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers service hung on starting.

Error - 8/11/2012 10:57:52 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
ftsata2 Lbd

Error - 8/11/2012 11:00:42 AM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description = The server {7F6316B4-4D69-4765-B0A3-B2598F2FA80A} did not register
with DCOM within the required timeout.

Error - 8/11/2012 3:04:20 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = VolSnap | ID = 393236
Description = The shadow copy of volume L: was aborted because of a failed free 
space computation.

Error - 8/11/2012 3:04:54 PM | Computer Name = WIEBKECOMPUTER | Source = VolSnap | ID = 393236
Description = The shadow copy of volume L: was aborted because of a failed free 
space computation.

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The only things I can see are the following:

You only have 1GB of RAM and yet you seem to be doing programming, running a server and using resource intensive programs like AutoCad, CorelDraw and Corel Graphics, which are all running at startup. Is it necessary to have these programs running when you start your computer?

I also see errors in the Event Viewer that indicated you were running the beta version of IE8 and it didn't uninstall properly. We can take care of those errors with a registry edit.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> *You only have 1GB of RAM and yet you seem to be doing programming, running a server and using resource intensive programs like AutoCad, CorelDraw and Corel Graphics*, which are all running at startup. Is it necessary to have these programs running when you start your computer?
> 
> I also see errors in the Event Viewer that indicated you were running the beta version of IE8 and it didn't uninstall properly. We can take care of those errors with a registry edit.


blessedbythree:

Cookiegal's comments and suggestions go back to what I mentioned to you in the first part of post #3:



flavallee said:


> Here is the support site for the HP Pavilion Media Center a1487c desktop.
> 
> You should add and save this site in your browser favorties/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Cookiegal, 
I'm a little lost and definitely in over my head. What exactly does "programming" mean. I use my computer for very few tasks, usually internet, personal photo and video uploads and burning DVD's, and some drawing - like autocad and corel draw, and of course the normal word processing from time to time. I don't use AutoCAD or Corel Draw daily. 

Why would they need to run at start-up? If they didn't would I still be able to use the programs whenever I needed? What would change? 

I'm a little concerned about whether my auto-cad will still work okay because I dont have access to the installation CD anymore. I had a work copy on my computer from a previous employer. And I still use it frequently. It's one of the reasons I haven't upgraded my computer over the years.

I'm confused about the server as well? I don't even know how to run a server so I'm pretty sure I'm not running one.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi flavallee,As a matter of fact I just purchased more RAM. I still need to install it. Is there anything I should be aware of or cautious of when installing it myself?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

cookiegal:
I'm definitely willing to narrow down my start-up list. I just don't understand what items need to be on in start-up and which ones don't. What is the purpose of having them in start up?

Thanks for your patience and all of your help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After Cookiegal is finished with you and gives me an "all clear", I can assist you with trimming down the startup load.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You have this installed:

Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU

and this:

Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable

which is a pgoramming language:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_C++

When a program is in startup it just means that every time you boot your computer the program starts up and continues running unless you close it, thus taking up more resources. If you take a program out of startup, you just have to start it manually if you want to use it.

Did this computer belong to a company before as well?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought my computer new from the store it wasn't a company computer. Only the AutoCAD software belonged to my employer. 

As for the "Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU" and "Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable" I have no idea what they are or why they are on my computer. I don't use them. I'm not sure if they were a part of another software that I installed.

Thank you for explaining the start-up programs. So, if they are running the entire time, don't they still have to be started up manually as well when I use them? Ex. I click on the desktop icon to open AutoCAD everytime I need to use it even though its in the startup. Whats the advantage to having programs running if I have to open and start them when I use them anyway?

Sorry, for all the questions, I'm just trying to understand as much as I can


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This entry is not the actual program itself but an accelerator to load the program faster:

AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk

But technically, you are not licensed to use the AutoCad software as the license belonged to your employer.

Please uninstall MalwareBytes and the reboot the machine. Then reinstall, as follows:

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I uninstalled malwarebytes and rebooted. Then clicked the link and installed again. 

It froze again at 19 min. 

Could it be a problem with not enough RAM to run the scan while everything else is running? I bought additional RAM but have not installed it yet.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's see if we can get MalwareBytes' to run through its protected folder, do the following

Select - *Start *- *All Programs* - *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* - *Tools folder* - *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Chameleon*:










A new window will open with Chameleon Tabs








through to









Select tabs in turn until you get a successful run by double-clicking on the tab,
(Vista and Windows 7 users will have to accept UAC prompt). If successful you will see the following:










As instructed, press any key to continue, you will now see the following as Malwarebytes attempts to run:










Do nothing, let MBAM continue, it will try to update:










You may see the following:










Then.....










MBAM will prompt if successful, do nothing; let it continue.










MBAM will try to kill known malicious processes, do nothing; let it continue.










MB will try to start a quick scan, if successful the following will open; do nothing as the scan will run automatically.










When complete MBAM will produce a log, save that and copy to next reply.

MBAM will continue and remove the protective driver, you will then be given the option to "Press any key to continue" so please do that.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

The program was running and it said was killing malicious processes. It was taking a while so stepped away from computer and when I came back the computer had re-booted, so I don't know if it finished and if it did then I don't know where to find the log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The logs are saved in .txt format under the Logs tab in MBAM. You just need to highlight the one that corresponds to the correct log and then click on "open" and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

here is the log from last night..........

2012/08/14 01:08:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting protection
2012/08/14 01:09:04 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 01:09:07 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/14 01:09:14 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 01:11:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting database refresh
2012/08/14 01:11:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Stopping IP protection
2012/08/14 01:11:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection stopped
2012/08/14 01:12:02 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Database refreshed successfully
2012/08/14 01:12:02 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/14 01:12:11 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 08:23:35 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting protection
2012/08/14 08:24:14 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 08:24:17 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/14 08:24:24 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 08:55:28 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Executing scheduled update: Daily
2012/08/14 08:55:52 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Scheduled update executed successfully: database updated from version v2012.08.14.01 to version v2012.08.14.03
2012/08/14 08:55:53 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting database refresh
2012/08/14 08:55:53 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Stopping IP protection
2012/08/14 08:56:00 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection stopped
2012/08/14 09:03:32 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Database refreshed successfully
2012/08/14 09:03:32 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/14 09:03:38 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/14 23:30:52 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting database refresh
2012/08/14 23:30:52 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Stopping IP protection
2012/08/14 23:30:54 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection stopped
2012/08/14 23:31:42 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Database refreshed successfully
2012/08/14 23:31:42 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/14 23:31:50 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully

and this was on there too for today for some reason......

2012/08/15 03:36:19 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER MESSAGE Starting protection
2012/08/15 03:36:48 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER MESSAGE Protection started successfully
2012/08/15 03:36:52 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/15 03:40:16 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/15 04:50:48 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 121.10.108.234 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 04:50:49 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 121.10.108.234 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 04:50:50 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 121.10.108.234 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 06:48:45 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 60.173.11.121 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 06:48:46 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 60.173.11.121 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 06:48:47 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 60.173.11.121 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 08:52:42 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Executing scheduled update: Daily
2012/08/15 08:52:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Scheduled update executed successfully: database updated from version v2012.08.15.01 to version v2012.08.15.06
2012/08/15 08:52:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting database refresh
2012/08/15 08:52:56 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Stopping IP protection
2012/08/15 08:52:57 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection stopped
2012/08/15 08:53:34 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Database refreshed successfully
2012/08/15 08:53:34 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE Starting IP protection
2012/08/15 08:53:42 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator MESSAGE IP Protection started successfully
2012/08/15 09:05:21 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 09:05:22 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 09:05:24 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 09:53:40 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 09:53:41 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)
2012/08/15 09:53:43 -0700 WIEBKECOMPUTER HP_Administrator IP-BLOCK 218.61.11.105 (Type: outgoing)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't have a clue what those are from. They don't look like they're from MalwareBytes.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

i took them from the malware bytes logs tab.....

Do you want me to try the chameleon again?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see anything that looks like that in MalwareBytes. Can you please post a screen shot of what you're seeing?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

here it is in the logs tab......


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll try it again...


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

how do I post it? shows it in my reply but not there after I post.........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Below the reply box click on "Manage Attachments" then click on "Browse" to locate the file on your computer. Next, click on "Open" and then on "Upload" and finally, submit the reply.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I saved the print screens to word documents and tried uploading but the files are too large. I then tried saving them in paint as a bmp but file uploading failed each time. what can i use to save files for uploading?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try saving them as jpeg or png format. You may have to resize them thoug if they're too large.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

screenshot 1


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Double-click the one from August 15th and post it here please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Screenshot 2


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like you downloaded the trial version of MalwareBytes and there are no scan logs (only protection logs). That's not the one you were to download. Please uninstall it then reboot the machine. Then download the free version of MalwareBytes.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

I followed the instructions in post #83 last time I installed Malwarebytes and used the link provided. So I don't know why it was a trial version. 


So now I just uninstalled MalwareBytes and restarted. I clicked on the link you provided and installed per your instructions and it updated itself. When it opens it says MalwareBytes Trial just like the last one.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't realize they were distributing the trial version. But it shouldn't matter which version. Are you able to run a quick scan now?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

No. I tried a quick scan and it froze again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please remove ComboFix by dragging it to the Recycle Bin and then grab the latest version, disable your security programs then run a new scan, re-enable your security programs and post the log please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the Recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

ComboFix 12-09-03.01 - HP_Administrator 09/03/2012 0:22.5.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3582.2732 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Enabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Iconix
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Iconix\HP_Administrator.usr
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Iconix\SYSTEM.usr
c:\windows\EventSystem.log
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\fusion.dll
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\mscoree.dll
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\mscoree.dll.local
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\mscorsn.dll
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\mscorwks.dll
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\msvcr71.dll
c:\windows\system32\URTTemp\regtlib.exe
c:\windows\wt
c:\windows\wt\data.wts
c:\windows\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
c:\windows\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe
c:\windows\wt\updater\wt.ini
c:\windows\wt\webdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\actorobject.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\dx5drv.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\dx7drv.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\objectbundle.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\sound.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wdcaps.ded
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wdengine.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\webdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wthost.exe
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wthostctl.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtmulti.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtmulti.jar
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtwmplug.ax
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtwmplug.ini
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\jdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\rdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\webdriver\wildtangent.jar
c:\windows\wt\wt3d.dll
c:\windows\wt\wt3d.ini
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\files\controlpanel\index.html
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\files\DRM0302.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\files\DRM0302Java.jar
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\files\jDRM0302.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\files\rDRM0302.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\install\DRM0302.cdanfo
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\DRM\3.2.0.19\install\DRM0302_Uninstall.cdas
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\actorobject.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\controlpanel\index.html
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\dx5drv.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\dx7drv.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\jdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\legacy\data.wts
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\legacy\webdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\legacy\wt3d.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\npWTHost.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\nsIWTHostPlugin.xpt
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\ObjectBundle.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\rdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\Sound.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\update_info\data.wts
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wdcaps.ded
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wdengine.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\Webd331.cdanfo
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\Webd331_fileList.cdas
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\Webd331_Uninstall.cdas
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\webdriver.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wildtangent.jar
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wt3d.ini
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\WTHost.exe
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\WTHostCtl.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wtmulti.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wtmulti.jar
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wtvh.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wtwmplug.ax
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\files\wtwmplug.ini
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\install\Webd4_1_1.cdanfo
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\webd\4.1.1\install\Webd4_1_1_Uninstall.cdas
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\WireControl\1.0.0.63\files\controlpanel\index.html
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\WireControl\1.0.0.63\files\install\WireControl.cdanfo
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\WireControl\1.0.0.63\files\install\WireControl_Uninstall.cdas
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\WireControl\1.0.0.63\files\WireControl.dll
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\wtupdater\appinfo.dat
c:\windows\wt\wtupdates\wtwebdriver\update_info\data.wts
c:\windows\wt\wtvh.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-08-03 to 2012-09-03 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-09-01 04:35 . 2012-09-01 04:35 73696 ----a-w- c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\breakpadinjector.dll
2012-08-28 05:41 . 2012-07-03 20:46 22344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-08-28 05:41 . 2012-08-28 05:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2012-08-05 21:32 . 2012-08-05 21:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Belarc
2012-08-05 21:32 . 2011-08-10 00:33 3840 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\BANTExt.sys
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-08-15 07:50 . 2012-04-11 03:29 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-08-15 07:50 . 2011-07-07 06:40 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-07-28 06:29 . 2012-07-28 06:30 73728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-07-28 06:29 . 2012-07-28 06:30 476936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npdeployJava1.dll
2012-07-28 06:29 . 2012-07-28 06:30 472840 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-07-26 15:21 . 2012-07-26 15:21 388096 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-07-06 13:58 . 2004-08-09 21:00 78336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
2012-07-04 14:05 . 2004-08-09 21:00 139784 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-07-03 15:07 . 2004-08-09 21:00 832512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-07-03 15:07 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1830912 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-07-03 15:07 . 2009-04-20 17:35 78336 ------w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2012-07-03 15:07 . 2004-08-09 21:00 17408 ------w- c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2012-07-03 13:40 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1866112 ------w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-06-07 03:59 . 2012-06-07 03:59 1070152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2008-09-12 19:43 1372672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2004-08-09 21:00 1172480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2009-01-14 19:11 . 2009-01-14 19:11 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\ShippingAssistant.exe
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 175104 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.LabelImport.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 880640 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingLabel.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 151552 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingCart.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 24064 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.WizardShellModule.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 14336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.UserPreferences.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 147456 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.ShippingTools.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1024000 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Layout.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 266240 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MyShipments.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.MessageCenter.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1046528 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.DeviceIntegration.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 237568 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.AddressBook.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 131072 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Library.dll
2009-01-14 19:10 . 2009-01-14 19:10 1294336 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.UI.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 53248 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Presentation.Shell.Interface.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Workflow.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 176128 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Http.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.PBK700DeviceAdapter.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 15872 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Print.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 374272 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Agent.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 356352 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Repositories.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 20480 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Proxy.WebTools.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 13312 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Device.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:09 . 2009-01-14 19:09 2359296 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.XmlSerializers.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 1143808 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.eBay.Provider.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 262144 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Entities.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\PostApplicationExitActivationProcess.exe
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 98304 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Drawing.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 73728 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 49152 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\Interop.WindowsInstaller.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 61440 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.DomainModel.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 11776 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.Label.Storage.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 9216 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.InsuranceCalculator.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 118784 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Avanade.Utility.ConnectionManager.dll
2009-01-14 19:08 . 2009-01-14 19:08 36864 ----a-w- c:\program files\USPS.SmartClient.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 644160 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceqp35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 343104 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceca35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 84544 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcecompact35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 65088 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceme35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 348224 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlcese35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 172608 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceoledb35.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148032 ----a-w- c:\program files\sqlceer35EN.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 95656 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 79272 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 77824 ----a-w- c:\program files\Castle.DynamicProxy.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75176 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 75168 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.WinForms.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 64352 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 38312 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.ExceptionHandling.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 32768 ----a-w- c:\program files\Iesi.Collections.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 270336 ----a-w- c:\program files\log4net.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 218536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Logging.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 189856 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.CompositeUI.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 161192 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 148904 ----a-w- c:\program files\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Validation.dll
2009-01-14 19:07 . 2009-01-14 19:07 1085440 ----a-w- c:\program files\NHibernate.dll
2008-08-12 17:26 . 2008-08-12 17:26 271440 ----a-w- c:\program files\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
2012-09-01 04:35 . 2011-06-01 04:54 266720 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-04-14 21:01 . 2011-01-25 17:57 24376 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\Scriptff.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2012-07-06_22.31.17 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2012-09-02 17:53 . 2012-09-02 17:53 16384 c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_8b4.dat
+ 2012-09-02 17:53 . 2012-09-02 17:53 16384 c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_380.dat
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 44544 c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
- 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 52224 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-07-03 15:07 52224 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 27648 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 27648 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
- 2006-11-07 11:26 . 2012-04-23 11:33 13824 c:\windows\system32\ieudinit.exe
+ 2006-11-07 11:26 . 2012-07-03 12:18 13824 c:\windows\system32\ieudinit.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 44544 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 12:18 70656 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 11:33 70656 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2007-08-14 01:36 . 2012-07-03 15:07 63488 c:\windows\system32\icardie.dll
- 2007-08-14 01:36 . 2012-04-23 14:46 63488 c:\windows\system32\icardie.dll
+ 2012-07-23 18:13 . 2012-02-15 18:01 43520 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\usbaapl_B97845F10E79901A09404408F15C6BE616AF6019\usbaapl.sys
+ 2012-07-23 18:13 . 2011-05-10 15:06 18432 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\netaapl_1F790C9610312AF553B3EA281673A397475297FA\netaapl.sys
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 27648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 27648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
- 2007-05-08 23:06 . 2012-04-23 11:33 13824 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieudinit.exe
+ 2007-05-08 23:06 . 2012-07-03 12:18 13824 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieudinit.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iernonce.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iernonce.dll
+ 2009-04-20 17:35 . 2012-07-03 15:07 78336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieencode.dll
- 2009-04-20 17:35 . 2012-04-23 14:46 78336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieencode.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 11:33 70656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 12:18 70656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
- 2006-12-10 20:04 . 2012-04-23 14:46 17408 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\corpol.dll
+ 2006-12-10 20:04 . 2012-07-03 15:07 17408 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\corpol.dll
+ 2012-07-06 13:58 . 2012-07-06 13:58 78336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\browser.dll
- 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2012-07-06 18:16 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2012-09-03 06:54 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2012-07-17 08:38 . 2012-09-03 06:54 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
- 2005-08-30 13:51 . 2012-07-06 18:16 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 54104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SCANOST.EXE
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 75624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\RM.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 38248 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\RECALL.DLL
+ 2011-05-27 03:18 . 2011-05-27 03:18 52088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLVBA.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 34208 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\DUMPSTER.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 87408 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\DLGSETP.DLL
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\pngfilt.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 52224 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 27648 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 11:33 13824 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieudinit.exe
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 44544 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\iernonce.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 78336 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieencode.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 11:33 70656 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 63488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\icardie.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 17408 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\corpol.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:04 . 2012-05-28 18:15 57344 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msador15.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\spmsg.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:15 26488 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:15 17272 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\spmsg.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 233472 c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 233472 c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 106496 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 106496 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-04 04:32 152576 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 102912 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 102912 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-06 13:58 337920 c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 671232 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 671232 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 193024 c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 193024 c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 479744 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 479744 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-07-03 15:07 496128 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
- 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 496128 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-08-15 07:50 . 2012-08-15 07:50 686792 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_271_Plugin.exe
+ 2012-08-15 06:51 . 2012-08-15 06:51 686792 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_271_ActiveX.exe
+ 2012-08-15 06:51 . 2012-08-15 06:51 466632 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_271_ActiveX.dll
- 2012-04-11 03:29 . 2012-06-23 01:53 250056 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
+ 2012-04-11 03:29 . 2012-08-15 07:50 250056 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-05-14 09:22 345600 c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2009-05-07 15:32 345600 c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
+ 2012-07-28 06:30 . 2012-07-28 06:29 157448 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2012-07-28 06:30 . 2012-07-28 06:29 149256 c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
+ 2012-07-28 06:30 . 2012-07-28 06:29 149256 c:\windows\system32\java.exe
- 2007-08-14 01:34 . 2012-04-23 14:46 268288 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:34 . 2012-07-03 15:07 268288 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 192512 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 192512 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 384512 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 384512 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2007-07-11 19:27 . 2012-07-03 15:07 380928 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
- 2007-07-11 19:27 . 2012-04-23 14:46 380928 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 10:56 161792 c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-22 06:39 161792 c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 230400 c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 230400 c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 153088 c:\windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 153088 c:\windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
- 2005-08-30 21:05 . 2012-06-14 12:12 426208 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2005-08-30 21:05 . 2012-08-15 10:35 426208 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 133120 c:\windows\system32\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 133120 c:\windows\system32\extmgr.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 214528 c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 214528 c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 347136 c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 347136 c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-05-15 15:39 832512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 832512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 233472 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\webcheck.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 233472 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\webcheck.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 106496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 106496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
+ 2008-12-05 06:54 . 2012-06-04 04:32 152576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\schannel.dll
+ 2011-08-09 20:39 . 2012-07-04 14:05 139784 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 102912 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 102912 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
+ 2008-10-23 17:18 . 2012-07-06 13:58 337920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 671232 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 671232 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 193024 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 193024 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 479744 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 479744 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
- 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52 536576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msado15.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2012-05-28 18:16 536576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msado15.dll
- 2009-05-07 15:32 . 2009-05-07 15:32 345600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\localspl.dll
+ 2009-05-07 15:32 . 2012-05-14 09:22 345600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\localspl.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 10:57 634488 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iexplore.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-22 06:40 634488 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iexplore.exe
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 192512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 192512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 384512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 384512 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 10:56 161792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-22 06:39 161792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 230400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieaksie.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 230400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieaksie.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakeng.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakeng.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 133120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 133120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 214528 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 214528 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 347136 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 347136 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 124928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\advpack.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 124928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\advpack.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 124928 c:\windows\system32\advpack.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 124928 c:\windows\system32\advpack.dll
+ 2012-07-18 22:46 . 2012-07-18 22:46 593408 c:\windows\Installer\4020f77.msp
+ 2012-07-28 06:30 . 2012-07-28 06:30 203776 c:\windows\Installer\1831dd8.msi
+ 2012-07-28 06:29 . 2012-07-28 06:29 902144 c:\windows\Installer\1831dd1.msi
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 272648 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 272648 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 845584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 845584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 184080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 184080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 159504 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\inficon.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 159504 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\inficon.exe
+ 2012-07-23 18:33 . 2012-07-23 18:33 380928 c:\windows\Installer\{6AD9F5F3-5BD0-4000-BD9C-B536CF86D988}\iTunesIco.exe
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 282032 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SCNPST64.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 273832 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SCNPST32.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:55 . 2011-07-27 11:55 410992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\RTFHTML.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 14:06 . 2011-07-20 14:06 770480 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\REGFORM.EXE
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 421736 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\PSTPRX32.DLL
+ 2011-05-31 23:15 . 2011-05-31 23:15 177040 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLPH.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:55 . 2011-07-27 11:55 596888 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLMIME.DLL
+ 2011-05-27 03:18 . 2011-05-27 03:18 136536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLCTL.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 13:03 . 2011-07-27 13:03 194448 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OMSXP32.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 13:03 . 2011-07-27 13:03 661888 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OMSMAIN.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 253824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OLKFSTUB.DLL
+ 2011-06-23 16:54 . 2011-06-23 16:54 119160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSCONV97.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 340320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MIMEDIR.DLL
+ 2012-03-27 05:24 . 2012-03-27 05:24 117160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IPOMINT.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 14:06 . 2011-07-20 14:06 176024 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IPOLK.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 13:28 . 2011-07-20 13:28 138088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IMPMAIL.DLL
+ 2011-05-27 03:18 . 2011-05-27 03:18 115584 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\EMABLT32.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:55 . 2011-07-27 11:55 128376 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\CONTAB32.DLL
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-05-15 15:39 832512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\wininet.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 233472 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\webcheck.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 106496 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\url.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 102912 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\occache.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 671232 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\mstime.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 193024 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\msrating.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 479744 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 496128 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\msfeeds.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-22 06:40 634488 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\iexplore.exe
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 268288 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 192512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\iepeers.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 384512 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 380928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-22 06:39 161792 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieakui.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 230400 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieaksie.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 153088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieakeng.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 133120 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\extmgr.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 214528 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\dxtrans.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 347136 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 124928 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\advpack.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:00 . 2012-07-12 09:00 117160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Infopath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop.dll
- 2012-03-27 05:24 . 2012-03-27 05:24 117160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Infopath.Client.Internal.Host.Interop.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2719985$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2719985$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718523$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718523$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2698365$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2698365$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-11-09 14:52 536576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2698365$\msado15.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2691442$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2691442$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2655992$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2655992$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2011-11-16 14:21 152064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2655992$\schannel.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\update\update.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\update\update.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\update\update.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:02 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-11 19:03 . 2012-05-28 18:15 102400 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msjro.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:03 . 2012-05-28 18:15 200704 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msadox.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:03 . 2012-05-28 18:15 180224 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msadomd.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:03 . 2012-05-28 18:15 565248 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msado15.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:04 . 2012-05-28 18:15 143360 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2698365\SP3QFE\msadco.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\update\update.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:16 382840 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:15 755576 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\update\update.exe
+ 2012-07-12 09:10 . 2010-07-05 13:15 231288 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\spuninst.exe
+ 2012-06-04 04:31 . 2012-06-04 04:31 153088 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2655992\SP3QFE\schannel.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 1168896 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 1168896 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-06-08 14:26 8462848 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 3618816 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 3618816 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-08-15 07:50 . 2012-08-15 07:50 9465032 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_271.dll
+ 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-07-03 15:07 6105088 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
- 2007-08-14 01:54 . 2012-04-23 14:46 6105088 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-07-23 18:13 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\usbaapl_B97845F10E79901A09404408F15C6BE616AF6019\usbaaplrc.dll
+ 2012-07-23 18:13 . 2011-04-08 21:59 1461992 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\netaapl_1F790C9610312AF553B3EA281673A397475297FA\wdfcoinstaller01009.dll
+ 2008-10-15 15:41 . 2012-07-03 13:40 1866112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\win32k.sys
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 1168896 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 1168896 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
+ 2008-06-17 19:02 . 2012-06-08 14:26 8462848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shell32.dll
- 2008-09-12 19:43 . 2009-07-31 18:05 1372672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml6.dll
+ 2008-09-12 19:43 . 2012-06-05 15:50 1372672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml6.dll
+ 2008-11-12 16:00 . 2012-06-05 15:50 1172480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
- 2008-11-12 16:00 . 2010-06-14 07:41 1172480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
- 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-04-23 14:46 3618816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
+ 2004-08-09 21:00 . 2012-07-03 15:07 3618816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-06-27 01:03 . 2012-06-27 01:03 3875840 c:\windows\Installer\4020fa5.msp
+ 2012-07-18 22:53 . 2012-07-18 22:53 5009920 c:\windows\Installer\4020f49.msp
+ 2012-07-23 19:51 . 2012-07-23 19:51 9474048 c:\windows\Installer\362e866.msi
+ 2012-07-23 18:32 . 2012-07-23 18:32 4819456 c:\windows\Installer\307019b.msi
+ 2012-07-23 18:13 . 2012-07-23 18:13 1718784 c:\windows\Installer\306f5e2.msi
+ 2012-07-23 18:09 . 2012-07-23 18:09 1530368 c:\windows\Installer\306f5c1.msi
+ 2012-05-30 14:18 . 2012-05-30 14:18 1739264 c:\windows\Installer\302ecc9.msp
+ 2012-06-19 19:54 . 2012-06-19 19:54 2239488 c:\windows\Installer\302ecbf.msp
+ 2012-06-19 19:54 . 2012-06-19 19:54 5009920 c:\windows\Installer\302eca8.msp
+ 2012-04-05 05:37 . 2012-04-05 05:37 2540544 c:\windows\Installer\302ec91.msp
+ 2012-04-05 05:37 . 2012-04-05 05:37 3149824 c:\windows\Installer\302ec7a.msp
+ 2012-07-26 15:21 . 2012-07-26 15:21 1094656 c:\windows\Installer\1add25.msi
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-08-15 10:17 1165584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
- 2009-08-22 20:52 . 2012-06-14 11:50 1165584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2011-07-27 11:55 . 2011-07-27 11:55 3004800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OLMAPI32.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 12:09 . 2011-07-27 12:09 5310848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IPEDITOR.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 12:09 . 2011-07-27 12:09 5484416 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IPDESIGN.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 12:09 . 2011-07-27 12:09 1460088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\INFOPATH.EXE
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 1168896 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 3618816 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-08-15 10:08 . 2012-04-23 14:46 6105088 c:\windows\ie7updates\KB2722913-IE7\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2009-07-31 18:05 1372672 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2719985$\msxml6.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:08 . 2010-06-14 07:41 1172480 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2719985$\msxml3.dll
+ 2012-07-12 09:11 . 2012-05-15 13:20 1863168 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2718523$\win32k.sys
+ 2012-07-12 09:12 . 2011-01-21 14:44 8462336 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2691442$\shell32.dll
+ 2012-06-05 15:48 . 2012-06-05 15:48 1447936 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\SP3QFE\msxml6.dll
+ 2012-06-05 15:48 . 2012-06-05 15:48 1172480 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2719985\SP3QFE\msxml3.dll
+ 2012-07-11 19:06 . 2012-06-13 13:29 1875072 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2718523\SP3QFE\win32k.sys
+ 2012-06-08 14:24 . 2012-06-08 14:24 8463872 c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2691442\SP3QFE\shell32.dll
+ 2006-07-05 16:20 . 2012-08-15 10:09 59884088 c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2012-07-25 23:59 . 2012-07-25 23:59 11032064 c:\windows\Installer\4020f8e.msp
+ 2012-07-18 22:53 . 2012-07-18 22:53 10937344 c:\windows\Installer\4020f60.msp
+ 2012-05-30 14:18 . 2012-05-30 14:18 11885056 c:\windows\Installer\302ecf9.msp
+ 2011-08-04 01:18 . 2011-08-04 01:18 12997488 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLOOK.EXE
+ 2011-08-04 02:53 . 2011-08-04 02:53 17324928 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119030000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSO.DLL
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Green]
@="{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{95A27763-F62A-4114-9072-E81D87DE3B68}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Partial]
@="{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E300CD91-100F-4E67-9AF3-1384A6124015}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\Carbonite.Yellow]
@="{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5E529433-B50E-4bef-A63B-16A6B71B071A}]
2012-03-17 04:06 1008784 ----a-r- c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteNSE.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DIMDownloading your update...1300677038425"="c:\program files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\DIM.exe" [2010-05-21 95592]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-07-09 4777856]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2006-01-11 15961088]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-22 237568]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"MaxMenuMgr"="c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe" [2009-01-16 181544]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"IconixOEAddOn"="c:\program files\Iconix\OEAddOn\OEdmn_6.exe" [2010-03-04 342872]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe" [2006-02-21 143360]
"hpqSRMon"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe" [2007-08-23 80896]
"HPHUPD08"="c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe" [2005-06-01 49152]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-08-05 64512]
"DMAScheduler"="c:\program files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe" [2005-11-01 90112]
"DiscUpdateManager"="c:\program files\DISC\DiscUpdateMgr.exe" [2005-11-11 61440]
"DISCover"="c:\program files\DISC\DISCover.exe" [2005-11-11 1064960]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2009-02-27 30040]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2012-03-22 1318816]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-05-31 59280]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"Nikon Message Center 2"="c:\program files\Nikon\Nikon Message Center 2\NkMC2.exe" [2010-05-26 619008]
"Carbonite Backup"="c:\program files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe" [2012-03-17 1059984]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-06-08 421776]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2012-04-19 421888]
"ps2"="c:\windows\system32\ps2.exe" [2004-10-25 90112]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 52736]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" [2012-07-03 462920]
.
c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2007-6-22 344064]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe [2004-2-25 10872]
HD Writer.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Panasonic\HD Writer AutoStart\HDWriterAutoStart.exe [2012-5-14 292240]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
ImageMixer 3 SE Camera Monitor Ver.6.lnk - c:\program files\PIXELA\ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.6\Transfer Utility\CameraMonitor.exe [2011-12-7 537968]
.
c:\documents and settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-3-18 27136]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2011-07-19 113024]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2011-05-04 17:54 551296 ----a-w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Updates From HP.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Updates From HP.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Updates From HP.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^HP_Administrator^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Seagate 2GEVSHP6 Product Registration.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Updates from HP\\9972322\\Program\\Updates from HP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\McSvcHost\\McSvHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R1 mfetdi2k;McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 89792]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [7/22/2011 9:27 AM 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [7/12/2011 2:55 PM 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe [8/11/2011 4:38 PM 116608]
R2 FreeAgentGoNext Service;Seagate Service;c:\program files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe [1/16/2009 4:31 PM 161064]
R2 IconixService;Iconix Update Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Iconix\IconixService.exe [10/8/2008 9:35 PM 283992]
R2 IntuitUpdateServiceV4;Intuit Update Service v4;c:\program files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe [8/25/2011 6:53 PM 13672]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [8/27/2012 10:41 PM 655944]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [4/20/2009 7:49 PM 95200]
R2 McMPFSvc;McAfee Personal Firewall Service;"c:\program files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 214904]
R2 McNaiAnn;McAfee VirusScan Announcer;"c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 214904]
R2 mfefire;McAfee Firewall Core Service;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe [1/25/2011 10:58 AM 161632]
R2 mfevtp;McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service;c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 151880]
R3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 57600]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [8/27/2012 10:41 PM 22344]
R3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 340920]
R3 mfendiskmp;mfendiskmp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys [?]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [4/10/2012 8:29 PM 250056]
S3 BEFCMU10V4XP;Linksys BEFCMU10 ver. 4 Cable Modem;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BEFCMU10V4XP.sys [6/24/2006 12:15 PM 14336]
S3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;\??\c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\KernExplorer.sys --> c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\KernExplorer.sys [?]
S3 mfendisk;McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 83856]
S3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [1/25/2011 10:57 AM 87656]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [4/26/2012 2:18 PM 114144]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - MBAMSwissArmy
*Deregistered* - mfeavfk01
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-09-03 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-11 07:50]
.
2012-09-02 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
2012-08-30 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-4117639358-2012749475-3948883146-1008.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-05-01 01:21]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=ebay&pf=desktop&locale=en_us&bd=all&c=q106
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local;*.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\2au2xdzn.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.bing.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?FORM=OCYTDF&PC=OCDY&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
.
.
------- File Associations -------
.
.scr=AutoCADScriptFile
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKLM-Run-TkBellExe - c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-09-03 00:32
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1156)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2012-09-03 00:35:32
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-09-03 07:35
ComboFix2.txt 2012-07-17 08:21
ComboFix3.txt 2012-07-09 09:20
ComboFix4.txt 2012-07-06 23:17
ComboFix5.txt 2012-09-03 07:19
.
Pre-Run: 88,110,972,928 bytes free
Post-Run: 88,242,896,896 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - CF4CE6EEB9DBF62D033492777CCF694D


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Has there been any improvement?


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry, Ive been away from my computer. 

I haven't noticed much improvement. It is still slow and freezes when I'm using it. The internet is a little faster than it was, but still slow


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since we haven't made much progress and this has been going on for over two months now, I think the best thing to do would be to back up everything important like documents, photos, etc. and reformat and reinstall Windows. Then you can only install the programs you need after and start fresh without any problems.


----------



## blessedbythree (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok. I may be able to do that in the future, however, it's not a option I can do now.

Thank you for ALL of your help  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

